# Ragazze dell'est parte 2 - Tragico Epilogo



## Insonne di Seattle (12 Gennaio 2008)

Ragazzi, sono tornato 2 giorni fa dal paese dell'Est cui la mia lei appartiene col cuore infranto e la testa piena di dubbi.

prima di partire avevo scritto un post lunghissimo che però si è cancellato in sede di invio. non ho avuto la pazienza di ricopiarlo. Adesso lo arricchisco di tutto quello che è successo mentre ero lì, scrivendo solo i fatti, senza commenti (che sono chiari).

- prima della mia partenza, ogni santa volta che la chiamo lei non mi risponde, salvo il richiamarmi 20 minuti dopo adducendo le scuse più svariate (ero in un locale. la musica era alta. bla bla.).

- un paio di volte ho sentito la voce di un uomo a fianco a lei. Lei ha negato.

- una notte, mentre le parlavo, lei mi diceva che stava dormendo e invece la sentivo camminare per casa con i tacchi.

- 3 giorni prima che io andassi lì mi telefona in lacrime chiedcendo se potevo posticipare la mia partenza a DOPO capodanno, dicendomi che la madre si doveva operare al collo, dopo un trauma che le ha causato un ipossigenaazione al cervello. io le dico che avrei voluto starle vicino soprattutto in questo momento e che ero pronto finanche ad andarla a trovare in un'altra città nel decorso postoperatorio. Lei 2 giorni dopo mi chiama e ritratta, dicendomi che posso andare il giorno prestabilito, senza altrare i piani, perchè la madre ha deciso di non operarsi (l'operazione è risciosa) e di curarsi coi farmaci. io sento puzza di bruciato e dico che probabilmente non ho più voglia di venire. Alla fine vado.

- all'aeroporto si presenta con 5 minuti di ritardo (vabbè, il mio aereo era in anticipo). Non la bacio. Andiamo a casa di lei. lei è affettuosa. io no.

- Appena in casa mi dice, uscita dal bagno, che le sono arrivate in quel preciso  momento le mestruazioni. Questo, unito al fatto che aveva appena avuto la febbre ed una brutta forma di bronchite, oltre ad una ciste ovarica risalente nel tempo, le impedisce di avere rapporti con me per ben 4 giorni. LA notizia mi lascia di sasso. La mia idea (palese) è che abbia un altro. Tenete presente che non la vedevo da 4 mesi. Mangiamo qualcosa (è ora di cena). Mi da il regalo di natale. Ha dipinto di suo pugno un cuore millecolori per me e lo ha incorniciato. Io non le ho regalato nulla.
Si va a dormire. Si mette in lingerie a fianco a me ma non mi permette neppure di sfiorarla. Neppure lei mi sfiora. Io decido di uscire, urlandole che non sono un progioniero. Lei piange e si mette a letto. Io esco. Vado in un locale pub (erano vicini alla casa). Mi rendo conto che ho dimenticato il portafoglio a casa (vi giuro è la prima volta in vita mia che mi succede). Torno a casa dopo essere stato 43 minuti fuori. Sento trambusto in bagno. Lei mi chiama apro la porta e rabbrividisco. Lei è sul pavimento con una brutta ferita sulla fronte ed ha tantissimo sangue che le esce dalla fronte. Mi dice che ha avuto un calo di pressione ed è svenuta, battendo la testa sul lavandino. C'è sangue sul bordo del lavandino. Mi dice piangendo: perchè mi hai lasciata sola. Mi sento una merda. Ci mettiamo a letto. Dormiamo.

- La mattina dopo, per farmi perdonare, le porto colazione faraonica a letto + massaggi alle gambe + schiena. Nel pomeriggio mi fa uno svogliato rapporto orale. Usciamo a fare la spesa. Il suo cellulare è sempre perennemente in agitazione. Riceve chiamate e messaggi sempre. per i successivi giorni leva la suoneria e lo tiene sempre sul tavolo con lo schermo contro il tavolo.  non facciamo ancora l'amore. La vede sempre più fredda e distante. Le leggo i messaggi tenerissimi che mi ha sempre mandato nel corso di questi anni. Mi dice che quei messaggi la fanno "sentire colpevole" per il fatto che non potevamo fare l'amore. a sera (notte di capodanno) ceniamo in casa. a mezzanotte, neppure mi sfiora, se non per qualche bacino. Mi incazzo di nuovo. le urlo che ha un amante. lei nega. Io faccio le valige. Lei mi dice che stavo rovinando tutto. in lacrime, mi dice che non mi ha mai tradito e che non ha nessuno. Si scola tutto lo spumante da sola. Mi urla che mi odia e che mi ama. che non veva mai pianto così per nessuno per 3 sere di fila! Io le credo. Decido di rimanere. 

- la mattina dopo, sempre per farmi perdonare, ulteriore colazione pantagruelica a letto con massaggi incorporati. Altro rapporto orale a me svogliato. La sera usciamo. Io la porto al ristorante. le dico che ho comprato una casa (in realtà è una villa enorme con piscina. Lei già da tempo sa che ho questo affare immobiliare in corso). le chiedo di sposarmi (dicendole che però il matrimonio seguirà ad almenno 2 anni di convivenza). Lei accetta. Ed è felicissima. Torniamo a casa. dormiamo.

- Il giorno dopo in mattinata la porto dal medico di famiglia, che le riscontra una brutta bronchite. inoltre ha frequenti perdite di sangue dal naso, che la costringono a mettersi i tampax nelle narici!
A sera dormono da noi 2 suoi amici (la sua migliore amica d'infanzia + il suo fresco marito straniero anglofono) perchè hanno l'aereo l'indomani. Mentre facciamo salotto, La mia ragazza annuncia che le ho chiesto di sposarmi, innanzi anche ai genitori della sua migliore amica. L'indomani Li accompagnamo all'aeroporto.
La mia ragazza riceve una telefonata dal suo ex ragazzo. (digressione. Lei ha 24 anni. mi dice che si sentono spesso perchè lei sta aiutando lui a chiudere una società. Lui ha 43 anni, abbastanza ricco, abita in un'altra nazione, vivevano insieme nel di lei appartametno e lui la manteneva, è palestrato e con un fisico perfetto. io quando me lo dice mi incazzo. e lei aggiunge: non ti preoccupare, di faccia sei meglio tu! Ps: io sono oggettivamente un bel 32 enne, magro, alto, capelli lunghi e castani ed occhi marroni. vabè.)

- nel pomeriggio riceve dei messaggi. dopo questi, mi guarda in modo stranissimo. Finalmente facciamo l'amore. constato che aveva davvero avuto le mestruazioni, perchè mi sporco del suo sangue. Dormiamo. A sera mi racconta una cosa fantascientifica. La sua migliore amica (non quella che era appena partita, ma iun'altra!) aveva appena litigato col suo ragazzo. Era tristissima, ai limiti del suicidio. La mia ragazza vuole andare a dormire da lei. Io la autorizzo, dicendole che io sarei andato in giro per locali. Lei è tutta contenta. Si acchitta all'inverosimile. Si stira addirittura i pantaloni (!!!!). Io le do una bottiglia di vino, dicendole di portarla alla sua amica. Lei dice: mamma mia, quanto ti amo. andiamo in taxi. lei mi scarica al locale e poi prosegue. poco dopo mi manda un messaggio dicendomi: sei sicuro che non ti crea problemi? io le rispondo, calando l'asso: divertiti, perchè è esattamente quello che farò anche io.
Dopo circa un ora (è stata via dalle 00.30 alle 1.30) me la ritrovo nel locale. Mi dice di andare tutti e due a casa. Io le dico che sarei rimasto, le do le chiavi di casa (le avevo tenute io). Lei va a casa. Io torno a casa alle 6 del mattino, docciandomi prima di andare a letto, facendole credere di aver avuto chissà quale avventura (in realtà non avuta). Il giorno dopo le ho raccontato che ho conosciuto una ragazza (immaginaria) bellissima che mi ha detto di stare attento alle ragazze dell'est perchè fanno bla bla bla (e le ho detto tutte le cose che fa la mia ragazza a me! Bel trucco, no?!?!?!).

- la mattina dopo lei va dal dottore. Avei dovuto andare con lei ma preferisco dormire. Lei torna nel pomeriggio e mi dice che probabilmente dovrà andare in ospedale per una settimana per accertamenti, dopo che sarò partito (per una bronchite?!?!?!).

- nel pomeriggio (quindi la sera dopo il suo presunto tradimento) facciamo l'amore. Lei è sempre svogliatissima e lo fa solo alla missionaria. Prima che io cominci, è titubantissima anche solo a farsi vedere nuda e mi dice che non si è lavata (!!). Poi torna dal bagno e noto che ha 4 - 5 puntini rossi da "sfregamento" laddove dovevani esserci 4-5 peli pubici. (lei li ha cortissimi). Inoltre le sue mutandine della sera prima avevano una strana piccola incrostazione centrale proprio sulla zona vaginale.
A cose fatte, io insisto per parlare al telefono con la sua migliore amica che avrebbe incontrato la sera prima. Lei dopo mille reticenze, me la passa. Lei mi ringrazia per essere stato comprensivo. Le chiedo se il vino che le ho mandato era rosso o bianco. Lei Tentenna. La mia ragazza, a fianco a me, interviene scocciata dicendo ad alta voce :Rossssssooooooo!!!!!!
Insisto anche per parlare al telefono con la madre della mia ragazza. Lei, dopo altre reticenze, me la passa. io le chiedo "come va col collo"?. La mia ragazza mi zittisce immediatamente, dicendomi poi che la madre sarebbe stata imbarazzata a parlare di qualcosa del genere.
A quel punto io chiamo MIA madre e le do la notizia che mi sposo. Mia madre comincia a piangere dalla gioia e dice alla mia ragazza che non vede l'ora di incontrarla, dandole il benvenuto nella nostra famiglia. La mia ragazza, cion gli occhi lucidi, le dice che si sentirebbe onorata se potesse chiamarla "Mamma". Mia madre è in sollucchero.

- il giorno dopo andiamo a cena. lei è noiosa e poco comunicativa. io le rinnovo la mia proposta di matrimonio. Lei è contenta ma mi dice che 
1) i primi giorni non vuole lavorare e per lei sarà come una vacanza.
2) sarà dura per lei chiedermi dei soldi anche solo per le sue esigenze tipo scarpe, trucchi, ecc.
3) se anche lavorerà, lei non vuole assolutamente fare la cameriera, commessa o simili, perchè lei è troppo qualificata (nel suo paese ha incarichi dirigenziali in una società internazionale). Magari dopo io le aprirò un businness.
4) vuole tornare nel suo paese a spese mie almento 1 settimana ogni 2 mesi "per vedere i genitori".
5) quando i suoi genitori andranno in pensione, vuole sentirsi libera di mandargli dei soldi.
Io dopo averla ascoltata la kazzio e le dico che se queste erano le condizioni, non la sposo più e se ne può pure andare affanculo. Lei fa marcia indietro. dice che non erano "condizioni" e adduce incomprensioni dovute a barriere linguistiche (io e lei comunichiamo in inglese, seppure in maniera abbastanza forbita).

- il giorno dopo io devo partire. la mattina, mentre preparo la valigia, lei è a ancora a letto. apatica. mi accompagna all'aeroporto. le dico che ho il mio sesto senso mi dice che non la vedò più. Lei mi risponde che mi ama e che il mio sesto senso fa acqua. Sarà, ma quando me ne vado al gate lei quasi neppure mi abbraccia. 

è passata una settimana da allora. Siamo ritornati alla nostra routine del messaggino picci-micci giornaliero, solo che in questa fase ci appelliamo a vicendevolmente marito-moglie. 

adesso lei dovrebbe trasferirsi qui dove sono io definitivamente a marzo. mi ha però già anticipato che forse a marzo andrà a Los Angeles per un incontro con una società-partner straniera che pagherà il soggiorno (o forse è uno dei suoi amanti). Ma mi dice che probabilmente non andrà, visto che sta per lasciare il lavoro per cominciare a vivere con me. 

scusate lo sfogo. I sogni muoiono all'alba.

I miei amici mi dicono che sono un coglione assoluto. Il mio migliore amico, a questo racconto, stava quasi per picchiarmi. avrebbe fatto bene. I miei genitori, dopo aver sentito tutta la storia al mio ritorno, mi dicono addirittura che questa tizia è pericolosa (avete visto il film "Birthday girl"?)


----------



## Verena67 (12 Gennaio 2008)

*Insonne*

...me fai paura. 

Ma sul serio.

Sei fuori come un balcone.


Hai bisogno di un seminario almeno biennale in un monastero a zappa' la terra.

Bacio!


----------



## Lettrice (12 Gennaio 2008)

Bello di mamma e' troppo lungo questo thread... non riesco a concentrarmi cosi' a lungo... ma son sicura che appena finiro' di leggerlo non faro' che confermare quello che penso della maggioranza delle donne dell'est...


----------



## Verena67 (12 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bello di mamma e' troppo lungo questo thread... non riesco a concentrarmi cosi' a lungo... ma son sicura che appena finiro' di leggerlo non faro' che confermare quello che penso della maggioranza delle donne dell'est...


 
il problema è mica lei. Lei fa la ragazza dell'est. 

E' lui. Che ha emotivamente 3 anni.



Bacio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Gennaio 2008)

Io sono notoriamente alle generalizzazioni rispetto a nazionalità ed etnie ...per cui non considero neppure il fatto che la ragazza sia dell'est ...Qualunque sia il punto cardinale di provenienza non vedo nulla di bello nel vostro rapporto in cui anche tu non ti senti mai libero, ma ti senti obbligato a utilizzare tattiche per scoprire quando e come ti sta fregando.
Tu non vivi a Topolinia, ma a Capital city e dovresti avere occasione di conoscere ragazze con la residenza più vicina e ...della tua lingua madre con cui instaurare un rapporto in cui compredersi dovrebbe essere più facile.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (12 Gennaio 2008)

ragazze, che dire ?!?!?!

avete ragione. Io ormai non mi lamento neppure più. Il problema sono solo io. Ho 3 anni davvero. Sono un credulone stupido. Io non penso che una persona possa essere così misera da svendere e fingere concetti come "ti amo" e "sarò tua moglie" in cambio di una vita diversa (e migliore!).

il film "Big" di Tom Hanks sono io. 

A Capital City le ragazze piacevoli, carine e normali sono finite. Purtroppo la verità è che la edonne sono tutte uguali. Anzi, la gente è tutta uguale. Si muovono come virus, migrando da una zona povera ad una zona ricca (ricca di amore o soldi o bellezza o potere, a seconda dei propri valori personali). Poi ci sono quelli che invece intendono l'amore come lo intendo io. Quelli che passano la vita a saltare da un Giuda ad un altro.


----------



## Old horcus (12 Gennaio 2008)

*piantate gente!*

E' vero: le ragazze dell'est hanno una brutta fama, come cubane, thailandesi. E qui in Italy? Come siete? Tutte santerelle? Esistono ragazze dell'est serie come esistono nostre connazionali bagasce


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Gennaio 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ragazze, che dire ?!?!?!
> 
> avete ragione. Io ormai non mi lamento neppure più. Il problema sono solo io. Ho 3 anni davvero. Sono un credulone stupido. Io non penso che una persona possa essere così misera da svendere e fingere concetti come "ti amo" e "sarò tua moglie" in cambio di una vita diversa (e migliore!).
> 
> ...


Qui ho letto di ragazze molto in gamba!


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (12 Gennaio 2008)

scusate, non vorrei traslare il discorso sulla solita discussione "ragazze dell'Est" contro "Ragazze italiane". Io ho detto che è dell'est solo per darvi il quadro completo.

Quello che vi chiedo è, dal profilo tecnico: 

UNA DONNA "IN QUEI GIORNI" DAVVERO NON PUO' FARE L'AMORE MA NEPPURE PUO' ESSERE SFIORATA ALTRIMENTI PROVA UN FASTIDIO INELIMINABILE?


----------



## Lettrice (12 Gennaio 2008)

E magari non si puo' lavare e altre leggende metropolitane... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Insonne


----------



## Old Airforever (12 Gennaio 2008)

Ciao Insonne, mi è andata insieme la vista a leggere il tuo thread...ammazza quant'è lungo...io l'ho sempre fatto anche quando le fanciulle erano "indisposte" laggiù...loro non hanno mai avuto problemi. Però, può darsi che a qualcuna dia fastidio.
Air


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (12 Gennaio 2008)

pure io non ho mai avuto problemi.

solo che questa tizia in una settimana ha avuto la febbre, la bronchite, le mestruazioni e fastidi con la sua ciste ovarica.

mà....


----------



## Old Confù (12 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E magari non si puo' lavare e altre leggende metropolitane...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non puoi fare la tinta ai capelli, la mayonese impazzisce, la salsa di pomodoro si inacidisce, i dolci vengono amari, le piante si seccano 

	
	
		
		
	


	













ma per favore......

Insonne, però a me da l'idea che ci sia si qlcs sotto, ma non a livello di tradimento, o cmq non solo....sei sicuro che non ti nasconda nulla sulla sua salute a parte quello che ha già detto?!?


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (12 Gennaio 2008)

.... a me, a parte le mestruazioni e la tosse per la bronchite, è sempre sembrata sanissima!

io le ho chiesto di venire a vivere con me proprio perchè non è possibile andare avanti in questo modo. E'la distanza che crea ambiguità. Magaeri tutto quello che mi ha detto è tutto vero! come faccio a saperlo a 300 km di distanza? Adesso io il passo di chiedere di venire a vivere con me l'ho fatto, e lei ha accettato. 
Il problema però è che questo rapporto parte con le stesse prospettive del titanic!


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (12 Gennaio 2008)

volevo dire 3000 km.

comunque, se proprio la devo dire tutta. Lei mesi fa ha fatto degli accertamenti per vedere se ha la leucemia, visto che sulla pelle (gambe e braccia) le compaiono sempre spontaneamente dei brutti lividi, a prescindere da traumi.


----------



## Mari' (12 Gennaio 2008)

Mammamia ... ancora a questo stiamo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... stammchecazzz.


----------



## Old Confù (12 Gennaio 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> .... a me, a parte le mestruazioni e la tosse per la bronchite, è sempre sembrata sanissima!
> 
> io le ho chiesto di venire a vivere con me proprio perchè non è possibile andare avanti in questo modo. E'la distanza che crea ambiguità. Magaeri tutto quello che mi ha detto è tutto vero! come faccio a saperlo a 300 km di distanza? Adesso io il passo di chiedere di venire a vivere con me l'ho fatto, e lei ha accettato.
> Il problema però è che questo rapporto parte con le stesse prospettive del titanic!


quello è vero...le premesse non sono delle migliori, e anche i patti che ti ha fatto non promettono nulla di buono...
da l'idea di essere un tantino opportunista, ma in quello la nazionalità conta poco...sapessi qnt amici ho le cui mogli hanno posto bellissime "misure"...

non so Insonne, ma a me tutti qst problemi di salute non convincono...

la cosa certa è che non ti fa stare tranquillo...e magari se non sei tranquillo, non stai bene...valuterei questo!!!


----------



## Lettrice (12 Gennaio 2008)

Insonne... la tua lei mi ricorda John Belushi in The Blues Brothers quando incontra Carrie Fisher nelle fogne... Son sicura che ti ricordi tutta la trafila di cazzate che le rifilo' ...


----------



## Old pincopallina (12 Gennaio 2008)

*insonne*

me lo son letto tutto il tuo post....
l'unica cosa che mi viene in mente e non posso fare a meno di dirtelo è questo: io al posto tuo mi farei un test hiv...il comportamento della tua ragazza non è solo strano, ma quasi sospetto...cmq a parte tutto e non vale solo per te, il test è da fare..

ciao

pp


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (12 Gennaio 2008)

.... ragazze .... mi state un attimino spaventando. 

nei problemi fisici da lei riportati ravvisate la possibilità di un infezione di quel tipo ? (lei mi ha detto di aver avuto solo 2 ragazzi prima di me + 2 storie di una sera)


----------



## Lettrice (12 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Insonne... la tua lei mi ricorda John Belushi in The Blues Brothers quando incontra Carrie Fisher nelle fogne... Son sicura che ti ricordi tutta la trafila di cazzate che le rifilo' ...


Inzonne dopo il tuo ultimo post mi son dovuta riquotare...


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (12 Gennaio 2008)

l'ho cercato su youtube ma non c'è nulla. 

quel film l'ho visto una sola volta anni fa e non mi ricordo cosa si dicono nelle fogne!


----------



## Lettrice (12 Gennaio 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> l'ho cercato su youtube ma non c'è nulla.
> 
> quel film l'ho visto una sola volta anni fa e non mi ricordo cosa si dicono nelle fogne!


Malissimo... quel film e' da avere... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Nelle fogne lui spara una valanga di cazzate per giustificare il non essersi presentato al matrimonio e per scampare alla morte... visto che lei sta di fronte con un bazooka... 

Le scuse mi sembrano molto simili a quelle della tua lei... assolutamente poco credibili...


----------



## Old pincopallina (12 Gennaio 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> .... ragazze .... mi state un attimino spaventando.
> 
> nei problemi fisici da lei riportati ravvisate la possibilità di un infezione di quel tipo ? (lei mi ha detto di aver avuto solo 2 ragazzi prima di me + 2 storie di una sera)


 
non ti spaventare insonne...questa di fare il test dovrebbe essere una regola generale valida per tutti/e specie se non si sa bene di che panni veste il partner, e a me pare che tu non ne sappia molto...niente paura e pensa anche a questo, come dovrebbero pensarci tutti, ripeto

pp


----------



## Old Airforever (12 Gennaio 2008)

*Test HIV*

Insonne, non è facile ed è molto imbarazzante richiedere un "certificato di buona salute" al parnter ma...ascolta pp.
Marco


----------



## Verena67 (12 Gennaio 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> scusate, non vorrei traslare il discorso sulla solita discussione "ragazze dell'Est" contro "Ragazze italiane". Io ho detto che è dell'est solo per darvi il quadro completo.
> 
> Quello che vi chiedo è, dal profilo tecnico:
> 
> UNA DONNA "IN QUEI GIORNI" DAVVERO NON PUO' FARE L'AMORE MA NEPPURE PUO' ESSERE SFIORATA ALTRIMENTI PROVA UN FASTIDIO INELIMINABILE?



Ribadisco il concetto di prima (che cogli solo superficialmente):

a) non c'entra il fatto che sia dell'est. Se noti io non dico che E' dell'Est, bensì che FA la ragazza dell'est. Ha scelto quello stereotipo di donna bella e povera che usa la sua bellezza e gli occhioni da cerbiatta (con contorno di malattie, madri in ambasce, etc. etc.) per manipolare ricchi uomini occidentali. Potrebbe essere di Taranto o di Bolzano e non cambierebbe una cippa.

b) tu hai emotivamente 3 anni. Pero' lo confermi dicendo che "Ah che schifo che una si venda etc. etc."

Non cogli il punto. A me quella che si vende pare una poveretta che mette al di sopra di valori profondi obiettivi materiali, pero', sai, non la giudico. Magari se anch'io fossi nata con due metri di cosce a Tallin farei lo stesso, chi puo' dirlo. E comunque mi fa pena fino ad un certo punto. C'è chi ci campa benissimo anche emotivamente in quel ruolo.

Pero' il TUO ruolo rimane troppo indulgente. Ragazzi, se si fa un peccato in questo forum (mi ci metto io in primis)  è quello dellAUTOINDULGENZA.

La tua necessità di conferme narcisistiche (sei un 32 enne figo...meglio dell'altro...hai comprato la villa con piscina...) emerge ogni 3 minuti. Ogni 3 righe.

Se non fossi così (questo Letty te l'ha già detto mille volte) non ti piglieresti questo tipo di donne.

Ora, vogliamo crescere, Inso'?!

Il tuo valore non si misura in soldi, cm di coscia della zoccola cui paghi i conti, o mq dell'abitazione.

Lo vogliamo fare questo salto ad essere una persona piu' "grande" di testa e di cuore?!

Finché ragioni in questi termini e misuri la cattiveria ALTRUI anziché scontrarti con i TUOI VERI PROBLEMI, a zoccola seguirà zoccola. Ma penso che il problema sia ben diverso.

Io ho mezzo cm di coscia in lunghezza, e 8 anni piu' di te, ma io uno che prima diffida di me, poi va a controllare le secrezioni delle mie mutande, e quindi MI CHIEDE DI SPOSARLO; ma dopo avermi dato dei confini ben precisi, lo rimanderei SUBITO DA MAMMA'! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Perché tu sta ragazza la stai trattando come si tratta un elettrodomestico di proprietà. E quelle là ci sguazzano con i tipi come te. Sono nate apposta.


Insonne, puoi fare di meglio. Qui tutti facciamo il tifo per te. Ma comincia a lasciar perdere l'esterno e a concentrarti su TE STESSO.* A crescere come persona.*

Magari spendendo un po' delle tue energie in letture "pesanti" e volontariato per bambini e anziani, anziché in voli low cost o in prima classe, fai tu.


Un abbraccio!


----------



## Old amarax (12 Gennaio 2008)

horcus ha detto:


> E' vero: le ragazze dell'est hanno una brutta fama, come cubane, thailandesi. E qui in Italy? Come siete? Tutte santerelle? Esistono ragazze dell'est serie come esistono nostre connazionali bagasce












Ne conosco una 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 capace di far passare x figlio del marito il figlio dell'amante...(meno male che non c'era 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )  ...italianissima...da noi si dice zoccola 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Old Amy (12 Gennaio 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> .... ragazze .... mi state un attimino spaventando.
> 
> nei problemi fisici da lei riportati ravvisate la possibilità di un infezione di quel tipo ? (lei mi ha detto di aver avuto solo 2 ragazzi prima di me + 2 storie di una sera)


  Tranquillo... ti amerà fino all'ultimo € quando sarà qui in Italia da te... dopo..solo dopo riprenderà la strada dell'est,magari nel frattempo si troverà un altro pollo da spennare.. chi lo sa... le vie del cielo sono infinite!?!? 

	
	
		
		
	


	

























Auguri


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Malissimo... quel film e' da avere...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Jake*: Ah! Ti prego, non ucciderci! Ti prego, ti prego, non ucciderci! Lo sai che ti amo, baby! Non ti volevo lasciare! Non è stata colpa mia!
*Ex-fidanzata di Jake*: Che bugiardo schifoso! Credi di riuscire a cavartela così? Dopo avermi tradito?
*Jake*: Non ti ho tradito. Dico sul serio. Ero... rimasto senza benzina. Avevo una gomma a terra. Non avevo i soldi per prendere il taxi. La tintoria non mi aveva portato il tight. C'era il funerale di mia madre! Era crollata la casa! C'è stato un terremoto! Una tremenda inondazione! Le cavallette! Non è stata colpa mia! Lo giuro su Dio! *[Rivolto alla ex-ragazza che lo minaccia con un fucile d'assalto M16]*


----------



## Old lele51 (12 Gennaio 2008)

*!!! fermati a pensare...*

Amico, segui i tuoi stessi dubbi, il sesto senso non inganna specie se ci sono tante stranezze nel rapporto...la lontananza non ti permette di vedere le cose chiare e ci sono troppe balle per non farci caso....se solamente hai bisogno di una conferma per mandarla o lasciarla nel suo paese...anche là ci sono gli investigatori prvati e sicuramente costano meno che in Italia..e sicuramente ti costerà molto meno del bidone che stà per darti la morosa dell'est....
Hai tutte le segnalazioni davanti....non ti occorre il nostro permesso..coraggio e vai avanti..sicuramente troverai di meglio...
Un abbraccio Daniele


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ribadisco il concetto di prima (che cogli solo superficialmente):
> 
> a) non c'entra il fatto che sia dell'est. Se noti io non dico che E' dell'Est, bensì che FA la ragazza dell'est. Ha scelto quello stereotipo di donna bella e povera che usa la sua bellezza e gli occhioni da cerbiatta (con contorno di malattie, madri in ambasce, etc. etc.) per manipolare ricchi uomini occidentali. Potrebbe essere di Taranto o di Bolzano e non cambierebbe una cippa.
> 
> ...


















































































E...fai il test...


----------



## Old lele51 (12 Gennaio 2008)

*...!!!!*



Anna A ha detto:


> *Jake*: Ah! Ti prego, non ucciderci! Ti prego, ti prego, non ucciderci! Lo sai che ti amo, baby! Non ti volevo lasciare! Non è stata colpa mia!
> *Ex-fidanzata di Jake*: Che bugiardo schifoso! Credi di riuscire a cavartela così? Dopo avermi tradito?
> *Jake*: Non ti ho tradito. Dico sul serio. Ero... rimasto senza benzina. Avevo una gomma a terra. Non avevo i soldi per prendere il taxi. La tintoria non mi aveva portato il tight. C'era il funerale di mia madre! Era crollata la casa! C'è stato un terremoto! Una tremenda inondazione! Le cavallette! Non è stata colpa mia! Lo giuro su Dio! *[Rivolto alla ex-ragazza che lo minaccia con un fucile d'assalto M16]*


e alla fine Jake la guardò con occhi profondi e melancolici...ed il bazooka cadde per terra fra le braccia della spasimante *che si è bevuta tutte le menzogne...





*


----------



## Iago (12 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E...fai il test...



...Insonne, certo che il fatto che l'amica non conoscesse manco il colore del vino.......

...ed è sintomatico e significativo che tu vada a indagare così a fondo, 
cerchi risposte e le trovi pure.

...che dobbiamo dirti di più??????


----------



## Old Confù (12 Gennaio 2008)

pincopallina ha detto:


> non ti spaventare insonne...questa di fare il test dovrebbe essere una regola generale valida per tutti/e specie se non si sa bene di che panni veste il partner, e a me pare che tu non ne sappia molto...niente paura e pensa anche a questo, come dovrebbero pensarci tutti, ripeto
> 
> pp


Pinca forse c'è andata giù pesante...però, anch'io ho pensato a qualcosa a trasmissione sessuale, se proprio lo devo dire...
ovviamente nulla che non sia curabile in breve tempo, però sintomatico del fatto che proprio fedele, non sia!


----------



## Lettrice (13 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> *Jake*: Ah! Ti prego, non ucciderci! Ti prego, ti prego, non ucciderci! Lo sai che ti amo, baby! Non ti volevo lasciare! Non è stata colpa mia!
> *Ex-fidanzata di Jake*: Che bugiardo schifoso! Credi di riuscire a cavartela così? Dopo avermi tradito?
> *Jake*: Non ti ho tradito. Dico sul serio. Ero... rimasto senza benzina. Avevo una gomma a terra. Non avevo i soldi per prendere il taxi. La tintoria non mi aveva portato il tight. C'era il funerale di mia madre! Era crollata la casa! C'è stato un terremoto! Una tremenda inondazione! Le cavallette! Non è stata colpa mia! Lo giuro su Dio! *[Rivolto alla ex-ragazza che lo minaccia con un fucile d'assalto M16]*


----------



## Bruja (13 Gennaio 2008)

*Insonne*

La faccio corta perchè la mia opinione sta in pochi concetti, e neppure ho seguito la discussione, non per mancanza di rispetto bverso chi ti ha scritto quanto perchè ho letto quello che hai scritto tu.
A te puzza sia il tuo tempo che la tua vita..... il tenpoo lo sprechi con chi chiaramente ti prende per i fondelli e la vita stai rischiando di buttarla alle ortiche con questa "manipolatrice" tra l'altro anche scarsamente dotata, una vaudeville sarebbe meno risibile!
Questa donna ti pèiace? Bene facci sesso se e quando ne hai voglia, ma per piacere non confondere l'oro (una donna) col princisbecco (una parassita esistenziale) ... fatti un favore e rispettati di più!!!
Poi la vita è tua e se sapendo che, questa hai e questa SOLA sarà data, la vuoi rottamare, fatti tuoi .....  
Bruja

p.s.  Tua madre fai che pianga per motivi più seri di quello che hai in mente, il prosieguo di quello che pensi di fare potrebbe farla piangere per ben altre ragioni...


----------



## Rebecca (13 Gennaio 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Ragazzi, sono tornato 2 giorni fa dal paese dell'Est cui la mia lei appartiene col cuore infranto e la testa piena di dubbi.
> 
> prima di partire avevo scritto un post lunghissimo che però si è cancellato in sede di invio. non ho avuto la pazienza di ricopiarlo. Adesso lo arricchisco di tutto quello che è successo mentre ero lì, scrivendo solo i fatti, senza commenti (che sono chiari).
> 
> ...


Ma scusa, crescere un attimo? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Anche sorvolando sullo squallore di misurare le incrostazioni delle mutande e del controllo dei follicoli piliferi... Sorvolando sui vostri incombrensibili contatti... Sulla necessità di tornare alle sei del mattino per far credere un tradimento... Ma come si fa su questi esaltanti presupposti, fare proposte di matrimonio e COINVOLGERE I PROPRI GENITORI COMUNICANDO A MAMMA' CHE CI SI SPOSA...?


----------



## Rebecca (13 Gennaio 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> scusate, non vorrei traslare il discorso sulla solita discussione "ragazze dell'Est" contro "Ragazze italiane". Io ho detto che è dell'est solo per darvi il quadro completo.
> 
> Quello che vi chiedo è, dal profilo tecnico:
> 
> UNA DONNA "IN QUEI GIORNI" DAVVERO NON PUO' FARE L'AMORE MA NEPPURE PUO' ESSERE SFIORATA ALTRIMENTI PROVA UN FASTIDIO INELIMINABILE?


una donna in quei giorni non fa sesso se pensa (a torto o a ragione) che al suo compagno dia fastidio o ne sia schifato.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (13 Gennaio 2008)

ragazze, il nostro rapporto è impostato (per adesso) su un sms al giorno. L'ultimo scambio (venerdì) è stato tranquillo. io le comunicavo che sarei uscito con una mia amica/cliente modella e le dicevo ironicamente "non ti preoccupare, di faccia sei meglio tu". (nel mio primo lungo post ho scritto che lei disse questa stesa frase a me, parlando del suo ex). Lei per tutto sabato non mi ha mandato alcun sms, nonostante sappia quanto la cosa mi fa incazzare (circa 1 anno fa abbiamo litigato di brutto perchè lei aveva mancato di scrivermi l'sms giornaliero e lei mi telefonava e mi supplicava di perdonarla. Mi sa che adesso non succederà).

Mi sono ricordato anche altre 2 cose che mi creano acidità di stomaco. 

- Quando accompagnammo la sua amica all'aeroporto e si salutarono, lei la abbracciò, la baciò e le mostro moltissimo affetto. Quando, 5 giorni dopo, La mia ragazza accompagnò me all'aeroporto, al momento di abbracciarmi teneva le mani in tasca (che umiliazione).

- La mattina che sono partito, mentre preparavo i bagagli, lei era apatica. Mi sono ricordato che quella notte ha dormito col cellulare sotto il cuscino (!!!!). Evidentemente aspettava una chiamata dal suo lui, che non è arrivata.

Ma se la realtà è questa ed io ne sono consapevole, perchè sto così male? Adesso sono a studio. sono venuto qui con l'idea di lavorare (la domenica) ma non ce la faccio. Stavo immagazzinando tutte le foto di me e di lei su un cd rom da mettere nel fondo di un cassetto, in modo da liberare il mio pc. Mi sono fatto accompagnare qui dai miei genitori, perchè non me la sento di guidare. Mentre parlavo loro della situazione, mi sono dovuto interrompere 3 volte perchè singhiozzavo. Adesso che sono qui solo mi viene da piangere. Anzi, sto piangendo adesso. cazzo. che palle. non vedo niente. Mi viene di chiamarla e di dirgliene 4. Mio padre dice di lasciare perdere, che tanto non risolvo nulla. io adesso cercherò di lavorare ma rimarrò on line.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (13 Gennaio 2008)

noto ad ogni modo che nessuno nei vostri interventi si è pronunciato a favore di lei. Vuol dire proprio che la situazione è evidente.

Solo un idiota non crede a ciò che vede.


----------



## Rebecca (13 Gennaio 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> noto ad ogni modo che nessuno nei vostri interventi si è pronunciato a favore di lei. Vuol dire proprio che la situazione è evidente.
> 
> Solo un idiota non crede a ciò che vede.


Guarda che la maggior parte di noi non ha parlato di lei... Abbiamo parlato di te... E nessuno si è pronunciato a tuo favore... Non credo nessuno pensi male di te qui... E' solo la storia a fare acqua da igni parte e ti assicuro che risulta incomprensibile il perchè tu ci continui a giocare... Con ste cose degli sms, delle palle da raccontare, con questi atteggiamenti che nemmeno gli adolescenti..


----------



## Bruja (13 Gennaio 2008)

*Piccola aggiunta*

Non c'entra niente con le motivazioni del tuo post e le risposte che hai avuto, ma visto che sei in grado di farlo, perchè non provi a misurarti con una persona che non sia in debito di "necessità" cioè dell'Est o di altre zone note per queste "disponibilità" e ti metti insieme ad una persona economicamente indipendente, sicura di sè e che sia "au pair" con te e le tue aspettative o progettualità???
Alla fine buona parte dei tuoi problemi dipendono dal fatto che ti scegli persone, che in un modo o nell'altro, hanno convenienza a stare con te, al di fuori del problema sentimentale!!!
Per il resto mi astengo, credo che sia sbagliato tutto l'impianto del tuo rapportarti e che quello che ti capita sia alla fine conseguente alle tue scelte, io neppure una casa acquisterei tanto lontano per timore di non poterla seguire con le cure che sarebbero necessarie ad una proprietà ben condotta, figurati un rapporto d'amore.... così sfilacciato e pretestuoso.
Bruja


p.s. Forse sono la sola che non ha avuto giudizi lusighieri sulla tua ragazza dell'Est, ma come ho già esposto, esistono situazioni viziate in partenza che per condurle in porto necessitano di persone che sapessero vedere oltre le convenienze reciproche e le situazioni contingenti.... e da quel che pare in questi fraintendimenti esistenziali ci state neufragando entrambi!!!


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (13 Gennaio 2008)

perchè continuo?

perchè sono innamorato (o credo di esserlo)
perchè l'idea di andare a vivere da solo in una casa vuota mi spaventa
perchè quando guardo i miei splendidi nipoti mi chiedo sempre perchè non posso avere tre figli altrettanto splendidi
perchè ho 32 anni e non voglio fare la fine di tanti amici miei 40enni che si acchittano da teenager e si scopano una donna dopo l'altra per cercare di non pensare a quanto è triste la loro vita.
perchè quando guardo i miei genitori mi rendo conto di cosa sia il vero amore che vince su tutto
perchè la mia ragazza mi rende(va) veramente felice. Vi ricordate il post euforico di quello che abbiamo fatto quest'estate io e lei quando lei mi è venuta a trovare? (non so mettere i link, altrimenti lo farei).

Nessuno qui ha mai fatto fregnacce per amore o sono solo io?


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (13 Gennaio 2008)

ma ti pensi che non ho mai provato con una donna alla mia pari?
sono tutte così altezzose, apatiche. nessuna ha mai manifestato interesse per me. Poi io sono in una fase della mia vita "limbica" perchè vivo ancora con i miei, pur avendo la possibilità di andare via (cosa che infatti sto facendo). Quindi sono poco papabile. 

Di donne interessate solo a me e non a quello che potevo offrirle, non ne ho mai conosciute. O meglio, ne conobbi una a 21 anni (entrambi 2 giovani studenti squattrinati). Adesso, da adulti, ci sono altre variabili con cui fare i conti (purtroppo).

quindi, attutt'oggi, una donna alla mia "pari" non è interessata a me.


----------



## Bruja (13 Gennaio 2008)

*Insonne*



Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ma ti pensi che non ho mai provato con una donna alla mia pari?
> sono tutte così altezzose, apatiche. nessuna ha mai manifestato interesse per me. Poi io sono in una fase della mia vita "limbica" perchè vivo ancora con i miei, pur avendo la possibilità di andare via (cosa che infatti sto facendo). Quindi sono poco papabile.
> 
> Di donne interessate solo a me e non a quello che potevo offrirle, non ne ho mai conosciute. O meglio, ne conobbi una a 21 anni (entrambi 2 giovani studenti squattrinati). Adesso, da adulti, ci sono altre variabili con cui fare i conti (purtroppo).
> ...


 
Questa INVECE................... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Non è che ti consiglio l'araba fenice, solo una donna, e finchè la cerchi in certi frangenti.... che dire, scegli a scatola chiusa.   
Comunque se di questa sei innamorato... prenditi il pacchetto completo, annessi e connessi, ma deciditi, portala da te così almeno sarà chiaro tutto quello che farà e dirà convivendo con te!!!  
Spesso ale persone, per evitare che si prendano libertà poco chiare, basta cambiare il loro stato.
Bruja

p.s. Nel contempo, così prudenzialmente, se la sposi... separazione dei beni, tanto lei ti sposa per amore no?!


----------



## Old lele51 (13 Gennaio 2008)

*!!! Facciamo scambio...*



Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> perchè continuo?
> 
> perchè sono innamorato (o credo di esserlo)
> perchè l'idea di andare a vivere da solo in una casa vuota mi spaventa
> ...


? Cosa faresti se dopo tot anni di matrimonio e figli riscopri che tutto è stato una manipolazione e dovrai abbandonare......

? L'amore e il rispetto mutuo non sono un'esclusiva dei nostri genitori...ma loro non dovevano lottare con la superficialità e la mancanza di valori di oggi...

*!!! SEI INNAMORATO-INFATUATO MA QUESTA SITUAZIONE PER LO PIU' TI PORTA A NON VEDERE LA REALTA' CHE CI HAI DESCRITTO..E DURA PRENDERE DECISIONI IN QUESTE CONDIZIONI...MA NON ROVINARTI LA VITA...TI VUOI PROPIO BUTTARE ALLA BRACE...RIFLETTI E CAMBIA ARIA....TI DOMANDI ? PERCHE' A TE'...LA RISPOSTA CE LA' SOLO LEI E SEMBRA CHE NON TI VOGLIA TANTO BENE COME DOVREBBE.....
*_
Trovati un'altro chiodo......CORAGGIO..smettila di piangere..un abbraccio Daniele 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (13 Gennaio 2008)

ho appena finito di cancellare le foto! Quanti ricordi del cazzo. Vorrei che mi fossero estirpati dalla testa.

Chiederle di andare a vivere insieme è proprio la cosa che ho fatto. E lei ha detto di sì. Verrà a Marzo. Solo che, dopo il silenzio stampa di ieri, che mi sa che perdurerà per non so ancora quanto, mi sa che la commedia è finita. 

Io da parte mia non so che cavolo fare.
La chiamo? (per dirle poi cosa?) non la chiamo? La cazzio? non la cazzio? 
le mando un sms? la situazione è così evidente. 

torno a lavorare, va.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (13 Gennaio 2008)

non ce la faccio a lavorare, oggi va così.

Lele, i chiodi da schiacciare mi hanno stancato. Me ne basta uno, possibilmente stabile e fisso. 

A sto punto, davvero, getto la spugna co sti cacchio di sentimenti, che servono solo a farti scontare 1 giorno di felicità con un anno di disperazione. 

Sto di nuovo in fase negativa. Che palle. Andava tutto così bene.


----------



## Verena67 (13 Gennaio 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> perchè continuo?
> 
> perchè sono innamorato (o credo di esserlo)
> perchè l'idea di andare a vivere da solo in una casa vuota mi spaventa
> ...


Tutti facciamo fregnacce per amore, Inso'. Ma le facciamo - il piu' delle volte, da quel che leggo qui - nell'ambito di vite peraltro COSTRUITE. Ecco allora la sbandata, o l'amore amicale che non decolla, o la serie di relazioni sbagliate.

Ma tu sei un casino a livello emotivo. Ti abbiamo già detto perché. I tuoi genitori, senz'altro per affetto, ti supportano (portarti in auto al lavoro di domenica?!?!? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  Mio padre a calci mi avrebbe mandato dal prete o da uno psichiatra.....al posto tuo!) ma non hanno la forza di strigliarti come meriteresti.

Vai strigliato e menato dall'alba al tramonto. Per capire che come dice Bruja stai sbagliando tutti.

Cerchi l'oro in mezzo ai porci. Ma non è colpa loro...è COLPA TUA!!! VUOI CAPIRLO!??!??

La tua fragilità e' immensa. Non cerchi persone (donne) serie e costruite, alla pari, perché temi di essere giudicato da loro un FRAGILE POPPANTE LAGNOSO E NARCISO, quale infatti sei.

Eppure noi sentiamo che c'è altro in te. Che sei un ragazzo intelligente. Che hai delle qualità umane.

VOGLIAMO TIRARLE FUORI FINALMENTE?!?!?!? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  VOGLIAMO CRESCERE?!??!

L'amore che porta ai tre bellissimi figli e alla serenità che giustamente MERITI non passa dai "Momenti di sogno" pret - à - porter e a PAGAMENTO (si, la zoccola è a pagamento, lo sai tu, e lo sappiamo noi...); bensì da rapporti paritari e concreti!

Un abbraccio!


----------



## Verena67 (13 Gennaio 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ma ti pensi che non ho mai provato con una donna alla mia pari?
> sono tutte così altezzose, apatiche. nessuna ha mai manifestato interesse per me. Poi io sono in una fase della mia vita "limbica" perchè vivo ancora con i miei, pur avendo la possibilità di andare via (cosa che infatti sto facendo). Quindi sono poco papabile.
> 
> Di donne interessate solo a me e non a quello che potevo offrirle, non ne ho mai conosciute. O meglio, ne conobbi una a 21 anni (entrambi 2 giovani studenti squattrinati). Adesso, da adulti, ci sono altre variabili con cui fare i conti (purtroppo).
> ...


 
spari un sacco di stupidaggini. Sei vittima della tua paura.
Non sei mica PierSilvio, rilassati.

Donne in gamba, laureate, professioniste, e PIU' MATURE DI TE ne esistono eccome!


----------



## Lettrice (13 Gennaio 2008)

*Inzonne*



Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ragazze, il nostro rapporto è impostato (per adesso) su un sms al giorno. *L'ultimo scambio (venerdì) è stato tranquillo. io le comunicavo che sarei uscito con una mia amica/cliente modella e le dicevo ironicamente "non ti preoccupare, di faccia sei meglio tu". (nel mio primo lungo post ho scritto che lei disse questa stesa frase a me, parlando del suo ex).* Lei per tutto sabato non mi ha mandato alcun sms, nonostante sappia quanto la cosa mi fa incazzare (circa 1 anno fa abbiamo litigato di brutto perchè lei aveva mancato di scrivermi l'sms giornaliero e lei mi telefonava e mi supplicava di perdonarla. Mi sa che adesso non succederà).
> 
> Mi sono ricordato anche altre 2 cose che mi creano acidità di stomaco.
> 
> ...


Ma ti rendi conto di che cazzo scrivi?

Se mi arriva un messaggio di quel tipo dal mio lui diventa ex immediatamente... ma che cazzo vuol dire _tu di faccia sei meglio_...ma vaffanculo vai!!! Ma che razza di superficialita' e' questa? Poi la specificazione del _amica/modella_ mi pare roba da 16enni... VERGOGNATI e cresci!

Te lo ripetero' ancora una volta: non ti lamentare se le tue donne sono vacche... perche' e' una vacca che vai cercando!!!! Se tu vuoi essere il PADRONE prenditi un cane... Ti sei mai chiesto come mai scegli donne a te economicamente inferiori sperando che lo siano anche mentalmente inferiori? 

Non t'incazzare se vieni usato visto che tu usi loro.


----------



## Old lele51 (13 Gennaio 2008)

*!! Sta crescendo, sta crescendo...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma ti rendi conto di che cazzo scrivi?
> 
> *Poi la specificazione del amica/modella mi pare roba da 16enni... VERGOGNATI e cresci!
> 
> ...


----------



## Old fun (13 Gennaio 2008)

*a parte*

il tuo dolore, io non ho capito cosa vuoi veramente fare.
Hai paura che ti tradisca, ne cerchi le prove, la metti alla prova, e poi le chiedi di sposarti e lo comunichi anche ai tuoi.....
Caro amico, hai 32 anni di cosa hai paura?
Di arrivare ai 40 come dici tu come i tuoi amici, che hanno solo storie di sesso?
Pensi che la signorina in questione se fosse interessata solo ai tuoi soldi, non farebbe in modo di spennarti per bene e poi mandarti a ramengo?
Forse te l'ho già scritto nel precedente intervento (la prima puntata), per sapere come va a finire devi viverla....Se hai paura di cio' smetti, interrompi, chiudi....e trovatene una più vicina, ma sopratutto devi fidarti di più....così se no non vivi


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (13 Gennaio 2008)

ragazze, sono sempre più mortificato. Avete ragione su tutta la linea.

"fi faccia sei meglio tu" è il commento raggelante che LEI fece a ME parlando del suo EX. Io glielo ho restituito. Ho avuto una cena di lavoro con una mia amica modella, che mi vuole come suo legale e per incentivarmi mi ha offerto una cena giovedì e l'invito ad una sua premiere sabato. 
Ogni giorno scambio un sms con la mia "ragazza" dicendole cosa abbiamo fatto durante il giorno. Io le ho detto questo (lo ammetto, anche un pò per farla ingelosire, visto che è esattamente il trattamento che lei ha riservato a me in questi ultimi giorni). 
Tenete presente che lei mi ha letteralmente fatto incazzare quando 2 mesi fa mi ha detto che era uscita con un 40enne direttore di una società straniera svedese  (partner della società dove la mia Lei lavora). Orbene Lei ha portato Lui a vedere l'Opera + a cena fuori a spese della società per la quale Lei lavora (è stato il boss di Lei a propiziare la serata).  Solo loro 2. Era una "cena di lavoro".  Alle mie rimostranze, lei mi ha detto che non devo essere geloso perchè il suo lavoro consiste anche nelle "Public Relations". Poi alla fine mi ha detto: "Abituatici".


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (13 Gennaio 2008)

Fun, è la stessa cosa che mi dice mio padre.

O ti fidi e vai avanti
o non ti fidi e tronchi

il punto però è che la fiducia, dopo tutto quello che ho scritto, sta proprio scemando. Anzi, neppure si tratta più di avere fiducea, ma di essere stupidi.


----------



## Old amarax (13 Gennaio 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Fun, è la stessa cosa che mi dice mio padre.
> 
> O ti fidi e vai avanti
> o non ti fidi e tronchi
> ...


Esci da questo inferno....ce la puoi fare


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Gennaio 2008)

Cavolo Insonne, ma ti rendi conto che ormai il vostro rapporto è alle pezze?
Vai in crisi per un sms che non arriva... non hai fiducia in lei... ma che senso ha soffrire così?
In più, hai la fortuna che questa ragazza abita lontanissimo da te, è più facile venirne fuori senza trovarsela sempre tra i piedi!
E poi...hai 32 anni!!!!! Ma hai idea di quante donne puoi ancora conoscere, più tranquille di questa tipa allucinante!!!!????
Vivi...vivi...vivi! Divertiti! Rendi te stesso libero!


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (13 Gennaio 2008)

mi ha appena mandato un sms:

"Piccolo, tutto ok? Non ho avuto notizie di te ieri. Mia madre non sta bene. Sto preparandole da mangiare. Più tardi torno a casa mia. Bacio".

Come vedete, almeno di facciata, tutto è come prima. normale. tranquillo.
Sto davvero impazzendo. altro che Otello. Lei comunque è geniale. Previene eventuali kazziate da parte mia con cose tipo: mia madre stra male... sto male io.... ecc.. ecc..


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (13 Gennaio 2008)

Giusy, perchè non me ne presenti qualcuna tu?


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Gennaio 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Giusy, perchè non me ne presenti qualcuna tu?


Ne ho parecchie di amiche single....
Tu di dove sei?


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (13 Gennaio 2008)

Roma.


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Gennaio 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Roma.


Mmmmmmm.....
Appena chiudi con la bella dell'est fatti risentire!


----------



## Rebecca (13 Gennaio 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> mi ha appena mandato un sms:
> 
> "Piccolo, tutto ok? Non ho avuto notizie di te ieri. Mia madre non sta bene. Sto preparandole da mangiare. Più tardi torno a casa mia. Bacio".
> 
> ...


Guarda c'ho anche io uno che mette sempre davanti la mamma... ma ti pare possibile? dai!!!1


----------



## MariLea (13 Gennaio 2008)

*Insonne...*

ma chi può darle un centesimo di fiducia leggendo quello che hai scritto?
mi fa una rabbia leggerti...
pochi giorni fa son stata a cena a frascati con amiche ed amiche delle amiche... una bella tavolata di sole donne... c'erano due splendide 30enni, davvero delle belle ragazze in gamba, affermate nel lavoro ecc... e mi chiedevo com'è che ragazze così fossero single... 
mi domando cosa manca... i luoghi dove conoscersi o la voglia di approfondire le conoscenze... mah!


----------



## Rebecca (13 Gennaio 2008)

ma lui le due manco le guarderebbe... perchè sicuramente arriviste che lo circuiscono per i suoi soldi...


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Gennaio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> ma chi può darle un centesimo di fiducia leggendo quello che hai scritto?
> mi fa una rabbia leggerti...
> pochi giorni fa son stata a cena a frascati con amiche ed amiche delle amiche... una bella tavolata di sole donne... c'erano due splendide 30enni, davvero delle belle ragazze in gamba, affermate nel lavoro ecc... e mi chiedevo com'è che ragazze così fossero single...
> mi domando cosa manca... i luoghi dove conoscersi o la voglia di approfondire le conoscenze... mah!


Manca la voglia di mettersi in gioco... SOPRATTUTTO quando si ha a che fare con donne in gamba... più scioline sono e meno impegno richiedono...


----------



## Bruja (13 Gennaio 2008)

*Insonne*

Io la butto lì.....
Ma er smetterla di rapportartio a lei, lasciare che LEI faccia i suoi passi, stare un po' alla finestra?   Inoltre credimi, per come sei confuso credo che qualche mese di sospensione sabbatica potrebbe solo farti bene.... almeno potrai analizzare cosa vuoi da una donna (adesso è chiaro che sei molto confuso)!!!
A proposito, ho parlato di DONNA quindi persona pensante ed autonoma che ha esigenze e "indipendenze"..... chissà, magari potrebbe sorprenderti la categoria!
Approvo chi ti ha detto che alla fine tu cerchi delle corpivendole e poi te ne lamenti se a volte fanno bancarella per fatti loro.... perchè non dovrebbero! Prova a confrontarti con chi sceglie per convinzione, amore e intenzione... e se ancora non lìhai trovata, cambia frequentazioni!  
Io potrei avere mille persone amiche ambosessi..... ne ho una decina e fra quelle ho delle scalette di valutazione.... compris???
Quando si vuole la qualità la si deve anche offriore, voi due vi siete offerti al massimo cose da sagra paesana....  siamo sul "pittoresco" e pretenderesti che sia roba di classe e qualità???
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Gennaio 2008)

*Insonne*

Mi sembra che nessuno te le abbia mandate a dire né ora né ...un anno o due anni fa...
Tu hai paura di non essere in grado di costruire o di non meritare un rapporto serio, bello, paritario e progettuale e per questo cerchi donne straniere e vistose (ricordo che avevi negato che l'apparenza superficiale fosse segno di una reale superficialità...lo pensi ancora?), ma soprattutto lontane...
Ma mantenere un rapporto anche tra persone che abitano agli estremi della stessa città è difficile...perché attraversarla o farsi il raccordo ogni sera è pesante ...figurati a 3000 km! 
Non è infrequente che a trentanni si viva ancora con i genitori...ma è singolare che questo fatto lo si consideri un ostacolo per una storia con una donna della propria città e non si consideri un ostacolo avere un rapporto a distanza con una donna che vedi ogni 4 mesi...
Devi riflettere sulle tue insicurezze e riconoscerle e chiamarle per nome.
Ti abbraccio


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Gennaio 2008)

Tra l'altro, per come sei fatto (rigido come se avessi un manico di scopa dove puoi immaginare), se la fai venire qui "in prova" come dici, poi son sicuro che non la rimanderesti indietro, creandoti mille sensi di colpa per averla sradicata dal suo paese etc etc...



Basi la tu ascelta di vita (figli e quant'altro) sui ricordi di una settimana, in cui l'hai fatta vivere da regina e avulso da una realtà quotidiana che invece, vissuta da lei, non ti ha dato la benchè minima soddisfazione, anzi...ti rendi conto che nn puoi costruire NULLA su queste basi che basi non sono? 

Pensaci bene, insonne...anzi...non pensarci proprio più!


----------



## MariLea (13 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Tra l'altro, per come sei fatto (rigido come se avessi un manico di scopa dove puoi immaginare), se la fai venire qui "in prova" come dici, poi son sicuro che non la rimanderesti indietro, creandoti mille sensi di colpa per averla sradicata dal suo paese etc etc...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma davvero Insonne dai...


----------



## Mari' (13 Gennaio 2008)

*Riflettevo ...*

Ma come mai  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   queste storie di amori impossibili, sofferti  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  con persone  dell'est sono sempre vittime i maschi italiani?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





MAH!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma come mai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che Insonne stia soffrendo è indubbio che si tratti d'amore invece mi sembra azzardato dirlo...


----------



## Mari' (13 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che Insonne stia soffrendo è indubbio che si tratti d'amore invece mi sembra azzardato dirlo...


Ho letto un po la sua storia, e non metto in dubbio che sta soffrendo ... 

Ma soffrono solo i maschi italiani per le ragazze dell'est?

Ma maschi appetibili da quelle parti ci sono?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ho letto un po la sua storia, e non metto in dubbio che sta soffrendo ...
> 
> Ma soffrono solo i maschi italiani per le ragazze dell'est?
> 
> Ma maschi appetibili da quelle parti ci sono?


Da quel che ha raccontato Insonne ...anche un inglese ...


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ho letto un po la sua storia, e non metto in dubbio che sta soffrendo ...
> 
> Ma soffrono solo i maschi italiani per le ragazze dell'est?
> 
> *Ma maschi appetibili da quelle parti ci sono*?


Vuoi mettere il reddito pro capite nostro con quello dei maschi di quelle parti?


----------



## Mari' (13 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Da quel che ha raccontato Insonne ...anche un inglese ...


Da quel che gli ha raccontato ... na folla  

	
	
		
		
	


	















Fedifrago ha detto:


> Vuoi mettere il reddito pro capite nostro con quello dei maschi di quelle parti?








   AH!


----------



## Verena67 (13 Gennaio 2008)

*Mailea*



mailea ha detto:


> mi domando cosa manca... i luoghi dove conoscersi o la voglia di approfondire le conoscenze... mah!


 
...il coraggio di crescere ed essere VERI uomini... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Bacio!


----------



## Old adelfo (13 Gennaio 2008)

come può esser difficile avere rapporti profondi...senza distinzioni..


----------



## Bruja (13 Gennaio 2008)

*adelfo*



adelfo ha detto:


> come può esser difficile avere rapporti profondi...senza distinzioni..


Benvenuto fra noi.   Certo che può essere difficile, e divernta quasi impossibile se i rapporti vengono inquinati da probabili motivi di interesse.... e lo dico in senso reciproco.
Bruja

p.s. rispondo alla faccenda dei maschi italiani.... non sò se anche quelli di altre nazionalità siano allocchi allo stesso modo, ma sono certa che NON lo siano quelli dei loro stessi paesi.... e parlo per aver discusso la cosa con alcuni di loro!!!
Loro. quello che ottengono, è scevro da promesse, regali, contratti, prebende e interessi patrimoniali....


----------



## Verena67 (13 Gennaio 2008)

*Bruja*

Nello splendido film di Scorsese "CASINO", Sharon Stone interpreta un personaggio simile, di bellissima, che dopo un lunghissimo corteggiamento sposa DeNiro - innamoratissimo di lei - ma lei, ora ricoperta di diamanti (lui è il gestore di un casino), continua A MANTENERE l'EX DROGATO CHE LA SFRUTTA DA QUAND'ERA RAGAZZINA!!!!

E' esattemente così che funziona la psiche di molte di queste ragazze.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  quale che sia la loro nazionalità!

la "zoccola" è nata per avere un pappa.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	










Bacio!


----------



## Bruja (13 Gennaio 2008)

*Verema*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Nello splendido film di Scorsese "CASINO", Sharon Stone interpreta un personaggio simile, di bellissima, che dopo un lunghissimo corteggiamento sposa DeNiro - innamoratissimo di lei - ma lei, ora ricoperta di diamanti (lui è il gestore di un casino), continua A MANTENERE l'EX DROGATO CHE LA SFRUTTA DA QUAND'ERA RAGAZZINA!!!!
> 
> E' esattemente così che funziona la psiche di molte di queste ragazze....
> 
> ...


Posso solo dirti che funziona anche nella legalità.... una polacca di cui conoisco la storia, e venuta in Italia, dopo aver divorziato dal marito, si è "sistemata" con un italiano, sposata da un anno.... poi è arrivata la crisi, puntuale come il canone RAI, e una volta congruamemte liquidata con un assegno divorzile, è tornata al suo paese e si è risposata col suo ex.  Quando non è il pappa può fungere l'ex marito....
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (13 Gennaio 2008)

*Bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Posso solo dirti che funziona anche nella legalità.... una polacca di cui conoisco la storia, e venuta in Italia, dopo aver divorziato dal marito, si è "sistemata" con un italiano, sposata da un anno.... poi è arrivata la crisi, puntuale come il canone RAI, e una volta congruamemte liquidata con un assegno divorzile, è tornata al suo paese e si è risposata col suo ex. Quando non è il pappa può fungere l'ex marito....
> Bruja


 
infatti anche nel film il pappa era l'ex marito.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Nihil novi sub coeli....

Bacio!


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (13 Gennaio 2008)

Non avrei saputo usare parole migliori di Verena67...

stavo leggendo un tuo vecchio thread e sono capitata su queste parole:

"Il punto è che, arrivato a 31 anni, ho capito che.... amare e dare tutto non è affatto un errore!
Io credo di essere uno dei pochi (e me ne vanto. sì, proprio così!) di aver capito il senso dell'amore. L'amore è DARE. L'amore è sacrificio. Stop. Anche Gesù considerava l'amore come DARE. "... questo è il mio corpo, mangiatene tutti. Questo è il mio sangue, bevetemi" (scusate, ma sto facendo catechismo perchè devo fare da testimone ad un mio amico che si sposa... buffo, eh!? mi sa che appena mi confesserò il prete preferirà suicidarsi piuttosto che assolvermi). Conosci una forma di amore più altruistica che il cannibalismo?

la gente (i traditori) non hanno la minima idea di cosa significhi amare. Sono tutti egoisti, insoddisfatti della propria vita, che per pura noia aprono le gambe in giro o vanno in giro 
ad infilare il loro bigolo in qualunque pertugio possibile, pur di sentirsi meglio con sè stessi. Su questo sito ho letto storie pazzesche, tipo :"tradisco per sentirmi vivo". Bè, se uno per sentirsi vivo ha bisogno di trombare, forse meritava di nascere coniglio o toro, o mantide religiosa, ma non certo essere umano (la natura ogni tanto fa degli sprechi pazzeschi)."


Sai che ti dico...meglio un traditore che infila il suo bigolo per sentirsi vivo, che una persona come te...cristo santo...
ma come fai a non sentirti squallido, con tutta questa storia torbida, queste proposte di matrimonio fasulle? Secondo me necessiti di un terapista serio...

La parte in cui poi vai a controllare le sue mutande...beh, veramente fuori limite. 
E che schifo.
Scusa, ma non potevo proprio evitare di scrivertelo


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (13 Gennaio 2008)

Aggiungo anche un'altra cosa.
Pensare di dare o di stare dando incondizionatamente è una grandissima forma di ipocrisia. Nessuno ama e basta, chiunque lo fa per avere un ritorno, di qualsiasi tipo sia, ma ci deve essere, il contrario non è umano.


----------



## Tr@deUp (13 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> il problema è mica lei. Lei fa la ragazza dell'est.
> 
> E' lui. Che ha emotivamente 3 anni.
> 
> ...


Premessa: non ditemi che non gliel'avevo detto mesi fa: *mai fidarsi degli slavi, delle slave poi...*

La sua età emotiva è poco rilevante. 

Che lui abbia o meno una evidente _immaturità_ ed _esperienza_ effettive è una cosa ma, credetemi, per averne di incrociate di vario tipo e nazionalità, ce ne sono alcune che sono delle vere e proprie _professioniste_ dell'aggancio facendo credere al malcapitato di turno di essere al centro del loro mondo. Queste arrivano ad inventarsi (come raccontato tempo fa, ricordate la Golf del bisognoso?) storie allucinanti e lo fanno come un truffatore incallito sa farlo, infinocchiando non solo gli sprovveduti ma anche gli intelligenti, attirati dal famoso _pelo _che tira più dei buoi...

Amico mio credimi. Di ragazze dell'est puoi frequentarne quante ne vuoi ma sappi che non sono quelle dipinte da Baglioni nella sua bella canzone al termine del suo tour in Unione Sovietica.
E se proprio vuoi frequentarne fallo con quelle che lo fanno per lavoro senza nasconderlo. Tra l'altro ti sarebbe costato molto ma molto meno!!!


----------



## Grande82 (13 Gennaio 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ma ti pensi che non ho mai provato con una *donna alla mia pari?*
> *sono tutte così altezzose, apatiche.* nessuna ha mai manifestato interesse per me. Poi io sono in una fase della mia vita "limbica" perchè vivo ancora con i miei, pur avendo la possibilità di andare via (cosa che infatti sto facendo). Quindi sono poco papabile.
> 
> Di donne interessate solo a me e non a quello che potevo offrirle, non ne ho mai conosciute. O meglio, ne conobbi una a 21 anni (entrambi 2 giovani studenti squattrinati). Adesso, da adulti, ci sono altre variabili con cui fare i conti (purtroppo).
> ...





Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ragazze, sono sempre più mortificato. Avete ragione su tutta la linea.
> 
> "fi faccia sei meglio tu" è il commento raggelante che LEI fece a ME parlando del suo EX. Io glielo ho restituito. Ho avuto una cena di lavoro con una mia amica modella, che mi vuole come suo legale e per incentivarmi mi ha offerto una cena giovedì e l'invito ad una sua premiere sabato.
> Ogni giorno scambio un sms con la mia "ragazza" dicendole cosa abbiamo fatto durante il giorno. Io le ho detto questo (lo ammetto, anche un pò per farla ingelosire, visto che è esattamente il trattamento che lei ha riservato a me in questi ultimi giorni).
> Tenete presente che lei mi ha letteralmente fatto incazzare quando 2 mesi fa mi ha detto che era uscita con un 40enne direttore di una società straniera svedese (partner della società dove la mia Lei lavora). Orbene Lei ha portato Lui a vedere l'Opera + a cena fuori a spese della società per la quale Lei lavora (è stato il boss di Lei a propiziare la serata). Solo loro 2. Era una "cena di lavoro". Alle mie rimostranze, lei mi ha detto che non devo essere geloso perchè il suo lavoro consiste anche nelle "Public Relations". Poi alla fine mi ha detto: "Abituatici".


Caro insonne, chi sono? Una ragazza di 25anni, che vive a Roma e lavora, si paga le sue spese, cresce professionalmente, è serena della sua vita al di là del compagno che ha.
Una ragazza con cui non riusciresti a rapportarti oltre 10 min, perchè quello che tu vuoi non è una COMPAGNA di vita, non la poni mai in questi termini. Vuoi una donna che ti sia affezionata, fedele, sempre appassionata e vogliosa(sai che a volte dopo settimane di duro lavoro è dura alzarsi per farti un pompino appassionato?!?), che ti guardi con occhi adoranti, ma abbastanza intelligente da poterci chiacchierare quando non ti va di scopare e che capisca l'ironia delle tue battute. Vuoi una donna da controllare (quando ti ha passato l'amica, fossi stata io avrei chiuso con lei il telefono per potertelo tirare meglio dietro...), perfetta in bellezza, intelligenza e che si relazioni con te come le donne anni 30-40, con reverenziale rispetto, timore e affetto.... 
Una tua ipotetica donna normale dovrebbe manifestare interesse? E la conquista? La realtà è che lei per te è un gioiello grezzo, che vuoi sapere nel cuore di tenere inc asa, di tua proprietà, perfettamente custodito e chiuso a chiava. Lei non vorrebbe lavorare o tu non vorresti lavorasse? MioDio insonne, sono così tante le cose da dirti che devo rimandare a domani. Ma rispondi solo a una domanda: cosa ti impedirebbe di avere una relazione con me? DI conoscermi, frequentarmi, sposarmi? Vai, parti, dimmi le tue ragioni o se vuoi le ccondizioni e vediamo un pò...


----------



## Bruja (13 Gennaio 2008)

*Grande*

Ottime le tue domande!!! Si evince che Insonne alla fine, dato che gli anni 30/40 sono un ricordo, quello che vuole da una donna è che "reciti" .... esattamente come fanno quelle con cui lui si rapporta;  il fatto che siano preferibilmente dell'Est è una concausa oggettiva.
Bruja


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (13 Gennaio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> perfettamente custodito e chiuso a chiava.


non so se si tratti di un lapsus freudiano ma è fantastico


----------



## Old Confù (13 Gennaio 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> noto ad ogni modo che nessuno nei vostri interventi si è pronunciato a favore di lei. Vuol dire proprio che la situazione è evidente.
> 
> Solo un idiota non crede a ciò che vede.


Dai Insonne, non dire qst cose...non 6 idiota, sei soltanto coinvolto...troppo coinvolto,da una donna che probabilmente non se lo merita!!!

è capitato a tutti, ma poi passa, se comincia davvero a volerti 1 pò + di bene... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 e stai su!!!o almeno provaci...


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Gennaio 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Ragazzi, sono tornato 2 giorni fa dal paese dell'Est cui la mia lei appartiene col cuore infranto e la testa piena di dubbi.
> 
> prima di partire avevo scritto un post lunghissimo che però si è cancellato in sede di invio. non ho avuto la pazienza di ricopiarlo. Adesso lo arricchisco di tutto quello che è successo mentre ero lì, scrivendo solo i fatti, senza commenti (che sono chiari).
> 
> ...


... al tuo posto consulterei uno specialista... uno psichiatra... non sei una persona normale... credimi... il problema non è lei... sei tu... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## soleluna80 (14 Gennaio 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> scusate, non vorrei traslare il discorso sulla solita discussione "ragazze dell'Est" contro "Ragazze italiane". Io ho detto che è dell'est solo per darvi il quadro completo.
> 
> Quello che vi chiedo è, dal profilo tecnico:
> 
> UNA DONNA "IN QUEI GIORNI" DAVVERO NON PUO' FARE L'AMORE MA NEPPURE PUO' ESSERE SFIORATA ALTRIMENTI PROVA UN FASTIDIO INELIMINABILE?


E' una questione molto personale. Io con il mio ragazzo lo faccio tranquillamente in quei giorni poichè lui mi ha detto che non lo impressiona. Altre magari si sentono "in disordine" o si vergognano. X il fastidio non credo proprio a meno che non sia una persona che soffra di forti dolori mestruali.
Ciao


----------



## Old minic84 (14 Gennaio 2008)

*mai fidarsi degli slavi,delle slave poi...*



Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Premessa: non ditemi che non gliel'avevo detto mesi fa: *mai fidarsi degli slavi, delle slave poi...*
> 
> La sua età emotiva è poco rilevante.
> 
> ...


Ciao a tutti... è da un bel po che non scrivo e non entro in questo sito. Dopo molto tempo di astinenza oggi mi son messa a leggere un po di discussioni e mi è balzata subito all'occhio questa frase (essendo presa in causa). Vorrei solo rispondere che prima di dare giudizi è meglio conoscere un po di storia perchè nell' "Europa dell'Est" non ci sono solo slavi, almeno che tu non inteda solo queste tre nazioni:Croazia, Bosnia Erezegovina e Serbia.

Secondo: prima di guardare nel giardino degl'altri, guarda a casa tua!!!

Ciao ciao


----------



## dererumnatura (14 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ribadisco il concetto di prima (che cogli solo superficialmente):
> 
> a) non c'entra il fatto che sia dell'est. Se noti io non dico che E' dell'Est, bensì che FA la ragazza dell'est. Ha scelto quello stereotipo di donna bella e povera che usa la sua bellezza e gli occhioni da cerbiatta (con contorno di malattie, madri in ambasce, etc. etc.) per manipolare ricchi uomini occidentali. Potrebbe essere di Taranto o di Bolzano e non cambierebbe una cippa.
> 
> ...


----------



## Iris (14 Gennaio 2008)

*Insonne*

Mi dispiace per il dolore che provi....ma condivido i pareri che ti sono stati dati.

E' ora di crescere...

Vedi, tu non te ne rendi conto, ma vieni usato nella stessa medesima misura in cui usi.
Le donne che scegli (e ti scelgono) usano i tuoi soldi, e tu la loro avvenenza e disponibilità.
Chi è disposto a comprare, trova chi è disposto a vendere. Perchè cerchi donne in vendita? Sei convinto di non poterle avere altrimenti? E perchè?

E non mi dire che le belle donne sono tutte zoccole...perchè così non è. Te lo posso assicurare. Esistono belle ragazze che fanno sesso per amore, o anche solo per piacere ( ma almeno è un piacere onesto).

Comincia a dimostrare che vali di più delle sciacquette che frequenti, e vedrai che attirerai brave ragazze. Ma queste in termini di impegno, intelligenza e cultura, pretendono di più che albergo e ristorante pagato.

Tra le donne che frequenti, forse tu sei davvero più colpevole, loro sono spinte dal bisogno (almeno in parte), ma tu da che sei spinto?
Te lo dico con affetto, Insonne.
Comincia ad uscire con una ragazza che non rimanga impressionata dal mestire che fai (ma lo sai che a Roma ci sono più avvocati che in tutta la Francia?) e da quattro soldi.
Un abbraccio.


----------



## Nobody (14 Gennaio 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> scusate, non vorrei traslare il discorso sulla solita discussione "ragazze dell'Est" contro "Ragazze italiane". Io ho detto che è dell'est solo per darvi il quadro completo.
> 
> Quello che vi chiedo è, dal profilo tecnico:
> 
> *UNA DONNA "IN QUEI GIORNI" DAVVERO NON PUO' FARE L'AMORE MA NEPPURE PUO' ESSERE SFIORATA ALTRIMENTI PROVA UN FASTIDIO INELIMINABILE*?


...oltetutto non può fare la comunione perchè è impura.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Insonne...l'unica cosa che non ho mai praticato in quei giorni è il sesso orale.


----------



## Iris (14 Gennaio 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> scusate, non vorrei traslare il discorso sulla solita discussione "ragazze dell'Est" contro "Ragazze italiane". Io ho detto che è dell'est solo per darvi il quadro completo.
> 
> Quello che vi chiedo è, dal profilo tecnico:
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (14 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Comincia ad uscire con una ragazza che non rimanga impressionata dal mestire che fai (ma lo sai che a Roma ci sono più avvocati che in tutta la Francia?) e da quattro soldi.
> Un abbraccio.


Secondo me, oltre quello, non è che ci stia tanto da rimanere impressionati.
A me, da quello che ha scritto, lui sembra un mediocre.


----------



## Old carlotta (14 Gennaio 2008)

*mi auguro di sbagliarmi*

non faccio in tempo a leggere tutto, se qualcuno l'ha già detto mi scuso a priori per la ripetizione.
io mi auguro con tutto il cuore di sbagliarmi, ma ho timore che ci sia davvero la possibilità della leucemia.
non sono medico, ma ho familiari medici e i sintomi che descrivi non promettono nulla di buono: la tosse, le perdite di sangue e in particolare il sangue al naso, le echimosi..
siamo sicuri che non ti stia nascondendo qualcosa che non ha proprio nulla a che fare col tradimento?
forse in ospedale ci doveva andare lei, non la madre, o forse voleva aspettare delle risposte prima di vederti.
se fosse così, magari non ti ha detto niente per non farti preoccupare prima di avere delle certezze, e questa mi sembrerebbe oltretutto una gran dimostrazione d'amore, in barba a quelle che ritengo vergognose quanto stupide generalizzazioni sulle etnie..
tornando al discorso, non devi fasciarti la testa prima che sia rotta, considera anche che molte forme di leucemia si possono curare, cerca di starle vicino e di sapere, e soprattutto non farle pare idiote su presunti tradimenti che, fidati, se malauguratamente io dovessi aver ragione, a posteriori ti farebbero sentire una vera merda.
ma - ripeto - mi auguro con tutto il cuore di sbagliarmi..


----------



## Tr@deUp (14 Gennaio 2008)

minic84 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti... è da un bel po che non scrivo e non entro in questo sito. Dopo molto tempo di astinenza oggi mi son messa a leggere un po di discussioni e mi è balzata subito all'occhio questa frase (essendo presa in causa). Vorrei solo rispondere che prima di dare giudizi è meglio conoscere un po di storia perchè nell' "Europa dell'Est" non ci sono solo slavi, almeno che tu non inteda solo queste tre nazioni:Croazia, Bosnia Erezegovina e Serbia.
> 
> Secondo: prima di guardare nel giardino degl'altri, guarda a casa tua!!!
> 
> Ciao ciao


A parte che più che storia di geografia si tratta e non stiamo certamente a fare d'un erba il solito fascio , tu sarai certamente immune e virtuosissima!!!

Ma per *slavi* volevo proprio riferirmi non solo a quelli che le recenti guerre balcaniche hanno portato ad esser definiti tali nell'accezione comune del termine (sloveni, serbi, croati, bosniaci, macedoni ecc) ma a tutti gli slavi, orientali, centrali ed occidentali, dacché il ceppo è comune (anche linguistico) e quindi dalla Russia alla Slovacchia, dalla Bulgaria alla Slovenia...

La diffusione delle lingue slave per esempio è facilmente desumibile da qui...






Se poi tu sei rumena, greca, albanese, turca o greca è ben altra storia, non certamente slava...

Ripeto: non fidatevi MAI degli slavi!!! Anzi, _trust no one_ che è ancora meglio! 

Per quanto riguarda la bacchettata nell'aver guardato nel _giardino_ altrui, o per dirla con i cristiani, per non aver visto la trave nel mio occhio sono d'accordo...il problema è che spesso nel _mio giardino_ altri portano a spasso i loro cani senza autorizzazione...e quindi mi interesso, o no?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Gennaio 2008)

carlotta ha detto:


> non faccio in tempo a leggere tutto, se qualcuno l'ha già detto mi scuso a priori per la ripetizione.
> io mi auguro con tutto il cuore di sbagliarmi, ma ho timore che ci sia davvero la possibilità della leucemia.
> non sono medico, ma ho familiari medici e i sintomi che descrivi non promettono nulla di buono: la tosse, le perdite di sangue e in particolare il sangue al naso, le echimosi..
> siamo sicuri che non ti stia nascondendo qualcosa che non ha proprio nulla a che fare col tradimento?
> ...


Può essere...
Ma che Insonne abbia un rapporto parziale con questa donna e simile a quello avuto con altre è evidente e non credo che gli permetta di considerare e farsi carico di eventuali problemi di salute di lei.


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Gennaio 2008)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> A parte che più che storia di geografia si tratta e non stiamo certamente a fare d'un erba il solito fascio , tu sarai certamente immune e virtuosissima!!!
> 
> Ma per *slavi* volevo proprio riferirmi non solo a quelli che le recenti guerre balcaniche hanno portato ad esser definiti tali nell'accezione comune del termine (sloveni, serbi, croati, bosniaci, macedoni ecc) ma a tutti gli slavi, orientali, centrali ed occidentali, dacché il ceppo è comune (anche linguistico) e quindi dalla Russia alla Slovacchia, dalla Bulgaria alla Slovenia...
> 
> ...


... sei un povero cristo... ora è ufficiale... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old carlotta (17 Gennaio 2008)

*roba da matti*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Può essere...
> Ma che Insonne abbia un *rapporto parziale* con questa donna e simile a quello avuto con altre è evidente e non credo che gli permetta di considerare e farsi carico di eventuali problemi di salute di lei.


sai com'è, ero rimasta che lui le aveva *solo* chiesto di sposarlo..
ad ogni modo, credendo di essermi persa qualcosa e avendo qualche minuto da spendere (male) sono andata a leggermi tutto e me ne sono amaramente pentita.
ma vi rendete conto???!!!???
qui si sta facendo un processo a un'intera etnia (?), per mezzo di una povera donna che non solo non ha possibilità alcuna di discolpare sè stessa e la propria stirpe (??), ma che qui ci "parla" (???) per mezzo di un povero demente che si fa accompagnare al lavoro da mammà e che le controlla financo le mutande! ma dico, LE MUTANDE LE CONTROLLA, le mutande, sto idiota!
roba da arresto, cazzo, da arresto.
ma no, non vi rendete conto.
siamo nel paranormale.


----------



## soleluna80 (17 Gennaio 2008)

*ma dai*



carlotta ha detto:


> sai com'è, ero rimasta che lui le aveva *solo* chiesto di sposarlo..
> ad ogni modo, credendo di essermi persa qualcosa e avendo qualche minuto da spendere (male) sono andata a leggermi tutto e me ne sono amaramente pentita.
> ma vi rendete conto???!!!???
> qui si sta facendo un processo a un'intera etnia (?), per mezzo di una povera donna che non solo non ha possibilità alcuna di discolpare sè stessa e la propria stirpe (??), ma che qui ci "parla" (???) per mezzo di un povero demente che si fa accompagnare al lavoro da mammà e che le controlla financo le mutande! ma dico, LE MUTANDE LE CONTROLLA, le mutande, sto idiota!
> ...


Quoto in toto. Dovrebbe solamente vergognarsi. Primo x averlo fatto e secondo x averlo raccontato pubblicamente. Roba da vomito.


----------



## Old Misoginiaportamivia (17 Gennaio 2008)

horcus ha detto:


> E' vero: le ragazze dell'est hanno una brutta fama, come cubane, thailandesi. E qui in Italy? Come siete? Tutte santerelle? Esistono ragazze dell'est serie come esistono nostre connazionali bagasce



Aggiungerei: nostre connazionali ORRENDAMENTE bagasce.


----------



## Verena67 (17 Gennaio 2008)

carlotta ha detto:


> *qui si sta facendo un processo a un'intera etnia* (?), per mezzo di una povera donna che non solo non ha possibilità alcuna di discolpare sè stessa e la propria stirpe (??), ma che qui ci "parla" (???) per mezzo di un povero demente che si fa accompagnare al lavoro da mammà e che le controlla financo le mutande! ma dico, LE MUTANDE LE CONTROLLA, le mutande, sto idiota!


 
A me, TradeUp a parte, non pare proprio si sia processata un etnia. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Io ho detto chiaramente che non c'entra NIENTE che la ragazza sia dell'EST, ma solo che sta attuando quel cliché di donna, che pero' viene in ...tutti i sapori!

bac io!


----------



## Old Cat (17 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> A me, TradeUp a parte, non pare proprio si sia processata un etnia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
io mi diverto quando vedo un uomo connazionale ( ops..italico) accoppiarsi con una femmina dell'est.


si prendono di quelle mazzate ...... ma di quelle mazzate, urca!

Queste pie donne ci rendono aggratisss un servigio completo, con gli interessi e assegno di mantenimento perpetuo.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (17 Gennaio 2008)

I vostri post sono stati illuminanti e mi hanno offerto grossi spunti di riflessione. Per adesso ho tagliato i ponti con la tizia. Lei mi mandò 3 giorni fa il solito messaggino giornaliero in cui ha scritto: ti abbraccio. Io, che ipocrita non sono, le ho risposto che avrebbe dovuto darmi affetto finchè ero lì, piuttosto che umiliarmi. Dopo di chè non le ho più scritto messaggi. Lei mi ha mandato una mail dove dice che mi ama, che sospetta che io abbia un'altra (la tizia con cui le hio detto che uscivo), che le dispiace se non ha potuto manifestarmi affetto perchè stava male, che non può pensare che io voglia buttare via 2 anni di rapporto e tutti i nostri ricordi più belli. Mi ha detto di nuovo che mi ama e che vuole stare con me. Per il momento non le ho risposto. Voglio stare un paio di giorni per conto mio, a pensare un pò a me stesso (lavoro di meno, ho ripreso la palestra, stasera vado a Salsa) 

Non capisco perchè devo essere lapidato per le mie umane insicurezze, così tremende da farmi meritare l'appellativo di idiota, demente, mediocre, da arrestare, mammone (ps. mi sono fatto accompagnare dai miei al lavoro perchè mi andava di parlare con loro, e visto che lavorano a 500 metri da dove lavoro io) che si dovrebbe vergognare. Vergognare di che? che ho controllato le mutande alla mia lei perchè segnali inequivocabili mi facevano intendere che mi tradisse? Che differenza c'è tra controllare le mutande o controllare i messaggi e le chiamate inviate/ricevute da un cellulare o pagare un investigatore privato? credo proprio nessuna.


----------



## soleluna80 (17 Gennaio 2008)

*ragazze dell'est,omini dell'ovest...*

L'anno scorso sono stata 1 settimana in Bielorussia a casa della famiglia della bimba che abbiamo ospitato (progetto Chernobyl) ed ho visto una realtà che non saprei neanche definire. Da una parte tremenda, dall'altra bellissima. Povertà tanta, troppa il padre mi ha detto che, essendo agricoltore, nel mese di gennaio (la temperatura può arrivare a -30°) guadagna sulle 5 euro....sono in 4 in famiglia....
X cui io mi chiedo come si permettono certe persone di giudicare sedute comodamente dietro i loro pc? Hanno + colpa ragazze/donne che cercano di farsi/rifarsi una vita (lì l'alcolismo è una realtà consolidata, così come la violenza sulle donne) o certi uomini occidentali che senza conoscere le diverse realtà del mondo le giudicano puttane sfruttando la loro situazione? Inoltre ci sono tantissime ragazze/donne che sono qui solo x lavorare e mandare i soldi a casa.
Forse questo commento non c'entra molto con la storia di Insonne, ma visti alcuni commenti ho sentito la necessità di dire quello che penso.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (17 Gennaio 2008)

tra l'alro in America è in commercio un tester che rileva la presenza di sperma dai tessuti, da usare sulle mutande della partner proprio per sospetti del genere.


----------



## Verena67 (17 Gennaio 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Vergognare di che? che ho controllato le mutande alla mia lei perchè segnali inequivocabili mi facevano intendere che mi tradisse? Che differenza c'è tra controllare le mutande o controllare i messaggi e le chiamate inviate/ricevute da un cellulare o pagare un investigatore privato? credo proprio nessuna.


Inso', sai che a me tu piaci.
Io infatti aborro OGNI violazione della privacy.





Ma questa delle mutande, oltre che scorretta,  è GROTTESCA, dai! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E umilia TE in primis.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Un bacio!


----------



## soleluna80 (17 Gennaio 2008)

Non capisco perchè devo essere lapidato per le mie umane insicurezze, così tremende da farmi meritare l'appellativo di idiota, demente, mediocre, da arrestare, mammone (ps. mi sono fatto accompagnare dai miei al lavoro perchè mi andava di parlare con loro, e visto che lavorano a 500 metri da dove lavoro io) che si dovrebbe vergognare. Vergognare di che? che ho controllato le mutande alla mia lei perchè segnali inequivocabili mi facevano intendere che mi tradisse? *Che differenza c'è tra controllare le mutande o controllare i messaggi e le chiamate inviate/ricevute da un cellulare o pagare un investigatore privato?* credo proprio nessuna.[/quote]

Scusa ma mi pare un po' diverso. Le chiamate, sms, foto sono prove inequivocabili, le secrezioni no. A meno che tu non abbia fatto un esame del dna volante


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (17 Gennaio 2008)

infatti la sua situazione è radicalmente diversa. 

ha un lavoro di responsabilità presso una multinazionale, che le permette di pagarsi l'affitto del suo appartamento di 50 mq in centro, di mangiare, vestirsi, venire a trovare me, ed uscire la sera. Insomma di vivere in maniera dignitosa ed essere autonoma, cosa che in Italia non è possibile neppure a 35 anni, visti i tempi (chiudo subito l'OT).


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (17 Gennaio 2008)

....

vabbene, non lo faccio più, ok ?!?!?!

d'ora in avanti solo registratori mp3 sparsi per casa!


----------



## soleluna80 (17 Gennaio 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ....
> 
> vabbene, non lo faccio più, ok ?!?!?!
> 
> d'ora in avanti solo registratori mp3 sparsi per casa!


Non mi espongo molto da che sono qui ma l'ho trovata davvero una brutta cosa. Come si diceva prima umiliante soprattutto x te.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (17 Gennaio 2008)

t'assicuro che è stato molto più umiliante dover sopportare tutto quello che ho scritto nel primo post.


----------



## soleluna80 (17 Gennaio 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> infatti la sua situazione è radicalmente diversa.
> 
> ha un lavoro di responsabilità presso una multinazionale, che le permette di pagarsi l'affitto del suo appartamento di 50 mq in centro, di mangiare, vestirsi, venire a trovare me, ed uscire la sera. Insomma di vivere in maniera dignitosa ed essere autonoma, cosa che in Italia non è possibile neppure a 35 anni, visti i tempi (chiudo subito l'OT).


Infatti non era riferito alla tua lei ma a chi giudica intere popolazioni senza rendersi conto del perchè di certi comportamenti e soprattutto ciò che è peggio magari sguazzandoci dentro


----------



## soleluna80 (17 Gennaio 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> t'assicuro che è stato molto più umiliante dover sopportare tutto quello che ho scritto nel primo post.


Immagino. Credo sia devastante convivere con un sospetto del genere e x questo hai la mia piena solidarietà


----------



## Old Mab (17 Gennaio 2008)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> A parte che più che storia di geografia si tratta e non stiamo certamente a fare d'un erba il solito fascio , tu sarai certamente immune e virtuosissima!!!
> 
> Ma per *slavi* volevo proprio riferirmi non solo a quelli che le recenti guerre balcaniche hanno portato ad esser definiti tali nell'accezione comune del termine (sloveni, serbi, croati, bosniaci, macedoni ecc) ma a tutti gli slavi, orientali, centrali ed occidentali, dacché il ceppo è comune (anche linguistico) e quindi dalla Russia alla Slovacchia, dalla Bulgaria alla Slovenia...
> 
> ...


Visto che non giudicare è impossibile, sarebbe meglio almeno che si guardasse agli individui, non che si facessero mucchietti in modo superficiale e puzza tanto di razzismo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Gennaio 2008)

*opinione personale*



Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> t'assicuro che è stato molto più umiliante dover sopportare tutto quello che ho scritto nel primo post.


Non è elegante controllare le mutande...ma quando si vuole essere rassicurati o trovare prove si fa di tutto ...credo che la tua "colpa" sia soprattutto quella di averci raccontato tutto sinceramente.
Non credo però che tu debba fermarti a queste ossorvazioni o supposizioni vagamenti razziste (bisogna anche valutare da che pulpito...), penso che dovresti piuttosto considerare le osservazioni sul tuo atteggiamento nei confronti delle relazioni che indicano, forse, un tuo tentativo di sfuggire un rapporto paritario.
Ciao!


----------



## Old Mab (17 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è elegante controllare le mutande...ma quando si vuole essere rassicurati o trovare prove si fa di tutto ...credo che la tua "colpa" sia soprattutto quella di averci raccontato tutto sinceramente.
> Non credo però che tu debba fermarti a queste ossorvazioni o supposizioni vagamenti razziste (bisogna anche valutare da che pulpito...), penso che dovresti piuttosto considerare le osservazioni sul tuo atteggiamento nei confronti delle relazioni che indicano, forse, un tuo tentativo di sfuggire un rapporto paritario.
> Ciao!


 
concordo.
la gelosia fa fare pazzie, anche cose di cattivo gusto... il cattivo gusto rimane ma non ne sono più sorpresa che nelle storie di sms, spie nel telefonino, tentativi di entrare nel sito del gestore a guardare chiamate in entrata e in uscita.
Però..sei mostruosamente insicuro. forse dovresti valutare quegli interventi che ti spronano a crescere.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Gennaio 2008)

Mab ha detto:


> concordo.
> la gelosia fa fare pazzie, anche cose di cattivo gusto...* il cattivo gusto rimane ma non ne sono più sorpresa che nelle storie di sms, spie nel telefonino, tentativi di entrare nel sito del gestore a guardare chiamate in entrata e in uscita.*
> Però..sei mostruosamente insicuro. forse dovresti valutare quegli interventi che ti spronano a crescere.


E' però più di cattivo gusto....tradire


----------



## Old Mab (17 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' però più di cattivo gusto....tradire


oh.. sì.. concordo anche su questo.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (17 Gennaio 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Non capisco perchè devo essere lapidato per le mie umane insicurezze, così tremende da farmi meritare l'appellativo di idiota, demente, mediocre, da arrestare, mammone (ps. mi sono fatto accompagnare dai miei al lavoro perchè mi andava di parlare con loro, e visto che lavorano a 500 metri da dove lavoro io) che si dovrebbe vergognare. Vergognare di che? che ho controllato le mutande alla mia lei perchè segnali inequivocabili mi facevano intendere che mi tradisse? Che differenza c'è tra controllare le mutande o controllare i messaggi e le chiamate inviate/ricevute da un cellulare o pagare un investigatore privato? credo proprio nessuna.


Alzo la mano e sottolineo che sono stata io a darti del mediocre.
Addirittura il tester per le secrezioni nelle mutande.
Come vuoi definirla un'osservazione del genere, intelligente?
Comunque, le palle le hai avute per raccontare la tua storia: coraggioso.
Adesso vai fino in fondo e beccati le critiche.

Sì, secondo me ti dovresti vergognare.
Io non ho mai sottolineato l'etnia e la provenienza di questa ragazza, ma per scorretta che sia stata con te... (e questo pensavo, fintanto che avevo letto i tuoi primi thread) tu le hai restituito tutta la bruttura che potevi amplificandola di cento volte, e adesso non venire a raccontare che sei migliore, perchè sei umano, innamorato, ecc...
Del fatto che tu sia innamorato poi, è una forma davvero perversa di amare, la tua.
Forse lei sarà dipendente dal tuo denaro e tutto quello che vuoi, ma tu sei dipendente da tutto il male e dallo schifo che questa situazione genera.

Ti dico anche di più: quando leggo storie del genere provo una profonda rabbia per i maschi come te.
Probabilmente sei cresciuto così viziato, così cocco di papino che sei abituato a vedere l'intero mondo muoversi in funzione di cosa è tuo e cosa no.
(incluse le mutande di lei) E' che una storia normale non ti basta.
Ma la dignità e l'amor proprio non è che li puoi simulare, nè con le tue belle auto nè con tutto quello che vuoi.

E scusa se sono stata stronza, ma non potevo proprio fare a meno.


----------



## Bruja (18 Gennaio 2008)

*Insonne*

Che tu sia un insicuro e non riesca a rapportarti in modo maturo e costruttivo con una donna "realizzata" pare sia un fatto,  (sia chiaro che sei in ottima compagnia... uomini con queste caratteristiche si sprecano) ma questo non significa che una persona che strumentalizza, sfrutta e circuisce un'altra, di qualunque nazionalità, etnia o estrazione sia, e lo faccia in nome del proprio benessere, passi per una Maria Goretti in obbligo e costrizione di raggirare.
Me ne infischio di chi siano le persone che utilizzano le proprie "grazie" per intortare dei sedicenti furbetti che credono di circuirle.... cerchiamo di essere adulti, facciamo un esempio; una persona che ruba, ruba.... punto!! Se poi volete andare a vedere la differenza fra chi ruba per fame o chi lo fa per il proprio benessere..... accomodatevi, ma conoscete tante persone che rubano uno sfilatino o qualche mela fra quelle di cui stiamo parlando?
E' incredibile come per giustificare certi atti si dica che c'era lo stato di bisogno o di indigenza, questo valeva anche fra noi in tempo di guerra quando le nostre "signorine" fraternizzavano col "nemico" e poi con gli alleati.... immagino fosse per mangiare e sbarcare il lunario (ed allora la fame era VERA e per comprarsi un abito o delle scarpe e ripararsi dal freddo)..... vi risulta che le abbiano mandate a casa con un rabbuffo?  Nossignore le hanno svergognate e rasate....o trattate da puttane, e non per stronzaggine, ma perchè tutte le altre erano riuscite a tirare avanti in maniere meno "facili"!
Detesto il turismo sessuale, detesto che gli uomini credano che basti il denaro per godersi una donna, detesto che si pensi che una domma possa essere merce sessuale..... madetesto anche che ci siano donne che non muovono un dito per far smettere questo malcostume che, sia chiaro riguarda anche le nostre connazionali ma, per ovvi motivi in forma diversa, qui spesso è una scelta personale dovuta a propensione, nell'altro caso pare sia un modus operandi .  E non mi si dica che non c'è altro modo... ci sono interi popoli che vivono nella miseria ma che riescono a cercare e trovare lavoro, anche immigrando ma NON scegliendo per forza di vendere il proprio corpo o di delinquere.  Queste persone vittime del loro stato, sono le stesse che qui fanno quel che vogliono ma al loro paese se ne guarderebbero bene visto che da loro la democrazia è precaria ma le leggi ferree!!!  
Preciso che forse sono angustiata da tanti, troppi esempi visti e conosciuti, in cui c'erano tante strade da prendere ma si è presa quella più "redditizia" e in cui anzichè allargare gli orizzonti per cercare lavoro, si preferiva allargare qualcosa d'altro.
Sarò stata sfortunata...... perfino quelle che sono venute qui per sposarsi, mi hanno dato un esempio sgradevole, su 5, 4 si sono separate dopo un anno o due e relative corna applicate con metodo, l'altra vive senza infamia e senza lode con un marito molto malleabile, benestante, molto anziano, quindi immagino che l'attesa non sarà lunga e nel frattempo troverà impiegherà il modo di svagarsi con sufficiente soddisfazione. 
Non più di 6 mesi fa un amico che sta in questura a Milano, parlando di queste cose mi disse che anche lui era riuscito a stupirsi quando, fermando tre individui, risultò che uno (25 anni) era il lenone di due donne una di 20 e l'altra di 43 che si prostituivano, la versine ufficiale era che fossero badanti (immagino cosa badassero), un quadretto abbastanza scontato in fondo, ma la particolarità era che la prima donna era la moglie e la seconda la madre di questo bel tomo...
Per non fare torto a nessuno, lui e la madre erano polacchi (popolo tra l'altro dignitoso e religioso sigh...) e l'altra moldava.   Magari ripeto sono stata sfortunata e ci sono migliaia di persone assolutamente perbene, ma forse non fanno notizia perchè non si prestano a certe pratiche e se emigrano lo fanno per cercarci un VERO lavoro, oppure stanno a casa loro senza adescare o farsi adescare 





  da nessuno.
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (18 Gennaio 2008)

*Verena*



Verena67 ha detto:


> il problema è mica lei. Lei fa la ragazza dell'est.
> 
> E' lui. Che ha emotivamente 3 anni.
> 
> ...


 
Hai ragionissima, lui è un pupetto e lei fa esattamente quello che "vuole" fare!
Bruja


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (18 Gennaio 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> noto ad ogni modo che nessuno nei vostri interventi si è pronunciato a favore di lei. Vuol dire proprio che la situazione è evidente.
> 
> Solo un idiota non crede a ciò che vede.


solo un idiota innamorato o che crede di esserlo non crede a cio' che vede.....


----------



## soleluna80 (18 Gennaio 2008)

*Bruja*

Hai ragione, è uno schifo da entrambi i lati e sembra che a volte la possibilità di scelta di costruirsi una vita migliore con la fatica del lavoro onesto non venga neanche presa in considerazione.
Detto questo mi sento anche di affermare che troppo spesso uomini di mezz'età o addirittura anziani credono che queste bellissime ragazze di 25 anni siano lì apposta x loro, fingendo di non capire che è solo x i soldi che li sopportano. Sebbene ora si stia uscendo dal seminato della storia di Insonne bisogna anche dire che molte volte gli uomini fanno vanto di avere una bella stangona accanto a sè x potersene vantare con gli amici.
E' vero queste donne (di qualunque nazionalità esse siano) non dovrebbero prestarsi a tali giochi solo x rendersi la vita + facile, ma gli uomini? Non hanno alcuna responsabilità? Dimentichiamo paesi come India, Tailandia, Brasile in cui i bambine/ragazzine si prostituiscono? Certo, viene da chiedere dove siano i genitori, ma dove caxxo stia la morale e l'etica dei clienti non se lo chiede nessuno?


----------



## Bruja (18 Gennaio 2008)

*soleluna*



soleluna80 ha detto:


> Hai ragione, è uno schifo da entrambi i lati e sembra che a volte la possibilità di scelta di costruirsi una vita migliore con la fatica del lavoro onesto non venga neanche presa in considerazione.
> Detto questo mi sento anche di affermare che troppo spesso uomini di mezz'età o addirittura anziani credono che queste bellissime ragazze di 25 anni siano lì apposta x loro, fingendo di non capire che è solo x i soldi che li sopportano. Sebbene ora si stia uscendo dal seminato della storia di Insonne bisogna anche dire che molte volte gli uomini fanno vanto di avere una bella stangona accanto a sè x potersene vantare con gli amici.
> E' vero queste donne (di qualunque nazionalità esse siano) non dovrebbero prestarsi a tali giochi solo x rendersi la vita + facile, ma gli uomini? Non hanno alcuna responsabilità? Dimentichiamo paesi come India, Tailandia, Brasile in cui i bambine/ragazzine si prostituiscono? Certo, viene da chiedere dove siano i genitori, ma dove caxxo stia la morale e l'etica dei clienti non se lo chiede nessuno?


 
Vedi che mi hai ben inteso..... non ne faccio una questione di chi, come o da dove, ma di immagine personale.... di come si vuole decidere di vedersi.
Un vecchio bavoso e coglione, un giovane sciocco e vanesio che pensano solo con l'inguine a colpi di portafogli, ed una donna che sfrutta quei tipi di persone.... sono sullo stesso piano!!!
Altro che stronzate etniche.
Quando alle bambine.... è altro argomento, pesantissimo, e che non verte alla volontà ma alla costrizione. Quindi da vedere sotto ben altra luce!!
Bruja


----------



## soleluna80 (18 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Vedi che mi hai ben inteso..... non ne faccio una questione di chi, come o da dove, ma di immagine personale.... di come si vuole decidere di vedersi.
> Un vecchio bavoso e coglione, un giovane sciocco e vanesio che pensano solo con l'inguine a colpi di portafogli, ed una donna che sfrutta quei tipi di persone.... sono sullo stesso piano!!!
> Altro che stronzate etniche.
> Quando alle bambine.... è altro argomento, pesantissimo, e che non verte alla volontà ma alla costrizione. Quindi da vedere sotto ben altra luce!!
> Bruja


Ho visto un documentario (di quelli che danno solo in tarda serata perchè si sa che la tv preferisce non mostrare quel che scioccherebbe lo spettatore) in cui delle bambine dicevano che prostituendosi avrebbero aiutato la mamma a mandare avanti la famiglia, e che lo facevano di loro spontanea volontà. è straziante sentire queste cose.
X quanto riguarda i vecchi bavosi ed i vanesi....credo che tutto sommato se lo meritino....


----------



## Old carlotta (18 Gennaio 2008)

*Bruja*

dici molte cose condivisibili, in particolare riguardo al fatto che talvolta le donne sono le prime a non fare niente per se stesse (intese come genere), ma anzi a promuovere e a incoraggiare tutto il peggio che si possa pensare di loro. talvolta sembra quasi che la tanta strada fatta, fra roghi e fra cortei, sia proprio quella che le donne si ostinano a percorrere a ritroso. in soldoni: certe donne, sono le prime ad umiliare il proprio genere.
ciononostante, non mi rassegno a ritenere giuste le generalizzazioni. che sono spesso la strada più facile, il modo più semplice per darsi spiegazioni, e proprio per questo mi fanno più paura.
ciò che oggi fa notizia, è sempre e solo il male da una parte e il bene dall'altra, in tema di provenienze geografiche. chissà perchè.
e non vale solo per l'argomento che qui stiamo trattando.
parliamo di criminalità? fa notizia quella straniera, quella extracomunitaria (a tal proposito, mi chiedo come mai non ho mai sentito definire uno svizzero "extracomunitario", ma non divaghiamo), non la tanta che ha ancora ed avrà sempre il nostro passaporto, e che ci mette la sua bella parte o che sfrutta appunto quella straniera. così come non fanno notizia, perlappunto, i tanti immigrati che si fanno un mazzo tanto e che al nostro paese chiedono soltanto un'opportunità di vita dignitosa.
parliamo di baldracche? ma sono quelle dell'est naturalmente! non tutte per carità, ma buona parte. e via al luogo comune.
eppure basterebbe guardarsi un attimo intorno (distinte signore di casa nostra che permutano il padre dei loro figli, ad esempio?), per fare un bel mazzetto pieno zeppo di baldracche tricolore. ma no, le nostre non fanno più notizia. a far notizia sono solo queste stangone bionde e disponibili che vengono qui a soffiarci i nostri uomini!
suvvia gente.
hai detto bene bruja: fra persone adulte.
e io penso che fra persone adulte, perlappunto, la responsabilità sia sempre bilaterale.
per favore, finiamola con la favoletta del bonaccione circuito dalla cattivona gli ha spezzato il cuore a colpi di coscia, e che poi si rifugia a piangere fra le sottane di mammà!
ma stiamo scherzando o cosa?
ma stiamo parlando di gente di 30-40-50 anni o cosa?
per non parlare, appunto, di questi schifosi che vanno in giro per il mondo a caccia di bambine.
magari le stesse bambine che un giorno diventeranno quelle stangone scaltre e opportuniste di cui stiamo parlando.....


----------



## Old carlotta (18 Gennaio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Io ho detto chiaramente che non c'entra NIENTE che la ragazza sia dell'EST, ma solo che sta attuando quel cliché di donna


i cliché siamo noi che li creiamo e li alimentiamo verena..


----------



## soleluna80 (18 Gennaio 2008)

carlotta ha detto:


> i cliché siamo noi che li creiamo e li alimentiamo verena..


Hai propiro ragione. Pensa che un giorno ho chiesto alla ragazza che fa i mestieri a casa dei miei (è moldava) se, visto che non ha molte amicizie, le andava di uscire con me e la mia compagnia qualche sera. Lei mi ha risposto un po' imbarazzata che preferiva di no perchè qui in Italia le donne dell'est hanno una cattiva reputazione. Mi sono sentita una cacca...


----------



## Bruja (18 Gennaio 2008)

*carlotta*



carlotta ha detto:


> dici molte cose condivisibili, in particolare riguardo al fatto che talvolta le donne sono le prime a non fare niente per se stesse (intese come genere), ma anzi a promuovere e a incoraggiare tutto il peggio che si possa pensare di loro. talvolta sembra quasi che la tanta strada fatta, fra roghi e fra cortei, sia proprio quella che le donne si ostinano a percorrere a ritroso. in soldoni: certe donne, sono le prime ad umiliare il proprio genere.
> ciononostante, non mi rassegno a ritenere giuste le generalizzazioni. che sono spesso la strada più facile, il modo più semplice per darsi spiegazioni, e proprio per questo mi fanno più paura. Perfettamente d'accordo...
> ciò che oggi fa notizia, è sempre e solo il male da una parte e il bene dall'altra, in tema di provenienze geografiche. chissà perchè.
> e non vale solo per l'argomento che qui stiamo trattando.
> ...


Vedi quello che crea comunque grossi proiblemi è che queste signorine, e siamo d'avccordo che accadeva anche prima, ma non così esponenzialmente.... hanno l'intento preciso di sfruttare per sfruttare e spesso ci sono gfamiglie che vanno a rotoli non sentimentalmente, quella è cosa da decidere da persone responsabili e può capitare, ma finanziariamente.   Te la faccio breve, tu ha 40/50 anni, una situazione tranquilla o agiata e due figli che studiano o lavorano.... tuo marito va in uno di quei paesi e s'incapriccia di una, e trova il modo, dopo tante inistenze perchè è chiaro che a quello mira, di farla venire qui!  Dopo poco tempo non solo non si contenta di essere qui a lavorare, ma vuole sostituirsi alla moglie ed evitare di perdere la "mungitura" quindi dicendo che non c'è pericolo.... si fa mettere incinta! A quel punto che stia con lui o che se ne fotta, porterà avanti la gradivanza e intenterà causa di paternità con tutti gli annessi e connessi che immagini, la moglie (tu come si era detto) ed i figli saranno decurtati di un terzo dell'eredità e non è detto che questo sia tutto. Non ho mani sufficienti per contare i casi che ho visto solo io...
Questa a dire di procure e tribunali, almeno qui nel nord dove ho parecchie conoscenze, è l'iter standard (poi so di una studentessa cubana che si è fatta mettere incinta da un docente dell'UniversItà di Perugia dicendo che prendeva la pillola, coglione lui a crederle, ed ora è separato, la MOGLIE GLI HA DATO OVVIAMENTE UN DUE DI PICCHE, è infelicissimo, con un patrimonio spezzato; la studentessa ora non teme più di essere rimpatriata folleggia con qwuesto a quello come la vispa teresa, e lui che, socialmente e civilmente, è lo zimbello di tutti, si è dimesso...
Insomma non sto a dire cosa sia giusto o sbagliato, ma per favore, non facciamo del buonismo spicciolo con persone che, se è vero che le contingenze hanno messo in condizioni disagiate, loro però non hanno messo nulla di mezzo per non mostrare il peggio si sè.   Non si tratta di chi o da dove, si tratta che qui, adesso quelle sono le problematiche e le persone a rischio..... domani chissà.  
Sai alla fine io ragiono con l'idea che ci si comporta e ci rapporta per come si è non per come ci capita di vivere..... ti rubo ancora due minuti .... io volevo laurearmi per fare ricerca, era la mia idea fin da ragazzina, i miei, persona che venivano da famiglie facoltose, con la guerra hanno perso tutto... ho dovuto scegliere se far fare sacrifici immani ai miei (avevo anche la borsa di studio ma significava non poter lavorare all'epoca, e dovermi dedicare al massimo alla laura per conseguirla subito.....) Ho rinunciato...  dopo qualche mese mi capitò una persona che voleva farmi studiare, mettermi su casa e pagare tutto quello che serviva.... per intenderci mantenermi nell'accezione che una volta significava fare la mantenuta!  In fondo potevo anche accettare, cosa mi cambiava? Andavo a stare bene, avrei avuto casa e conto in banca, una laurea e facilmente con le introduzioni di quella persona anche un lavoro facile.  Non ho accettato!  E per quello che pensavo di me e dell'idea che volevo avere di me, nonostante ciò che avrei potuto raggiungere (non erano tempi da veline quelli).
Ora capirai bene che certi "bisogni" li misuro col bilancino perchè so bene cosa significhi rinunciare... ed oggi vedere chi ha facilità di laurearsi (e da quelle parti non è per nulla difficoltoso infatti arrivano tutte con titoli di studio altisonanti) e preferiscono usare argomenti piuttosto bassini per arrivare, beh di gran pena non è che ne riscuotano.  Infatti quelle che lavorano, e ce ne sono tante, negli ospedali, studi professionali, ambienti di ricerca etc.... sono quasi tutte donne normalissime sposate o che si sposano, fanno la loro vita etc... e non è QUESTA la categoria che definiamo "donne dell'est".  
Bruja


----------



## soleluna80 (18 Gennaio 2008)

*Bruja*

Non so, sono profondamente d'accordo con quasi tutto ciò che scrivi ma credo anche che persone come il prof. che citavi siano degli idioti. Non è che voglia ergermi a paladina della moralità o giudicare chicchesia ma chi tradisce deve sapersi accollare anche le sue responsabilità. Quando si cercano certi tipi di avventure si può anche immaginare che siano + "pericolose" di altre. Ora lui è lo zimbello del pease? Affari suoi! X quanto riguarda l'eredità dei figli decurtata mi spiace x loro ma sarebbe stato lo stesso se il padre si fosse rifatto una vita con questa ragazza da lui cercata e voluta.


----------



## Bruja (18 Gennaio 2008)

*soleluna*



soleluna80 ha detto:


> Non so, sono profondamente d'accordo con quasi tutto ciò che scrivi ma credo anche che persone come il prof. che citavi siano degli idioti. Non è che voglia ergermi a paladina della moralità o giudicare chicchesia ma chi tradisce deve sapersi accollare anche le sue responsabilità. Quando si cercano certi tipi di avventure si può anche immaginare che siano + "pericolose" di altre. Ora lui è lo zimbello del pease? Affari suoi! X quanto riguarda l'eredità dei figli decurtata mi spiace x loro ma sarebbe stato lo stesso se il padre si fosse rifatto una vita con questa ragazza da lui cercata e voluta.


 
L'esempio l'ho fatto solo a titolo esemplificativo di domanda ed offerta.... lui è innegabilmente un idiota, e forse hai ragione sul fatto della eventuale convivenza.... resta l'idea che una 22enne non è normale che si metta con un 60enne, diciamo che qualche dubbio non riesco ad eliminarlo.
D'altronde come ben dici non è tanto lui singolarmente, quanto una certa categoria di uomini sciocchi e insipienti, che permette a queste donne di mostrare le loro migliori capacità... nè gli uomini stessi possono vantare l'intuito femminile che farebbe loro riconoscere immediatamente queste dame di carità del membro.
Bruja


----------



## Old carlotta (19 Gennaio 2008)

*passaporto umano*

vedi Bruja, sono proprio le categorie che mi spaventano.
perchè rischiamo di fare un mondo abitato da gente bollata, ognuno catalogato in gruppi, come quando da bambini si studiava insiemistica e si disegnavano sul quadernino le piante da un lato, gli animali dall'altro, e poi si richiudeva il tutto in due bei cerchi rossi ben separati, da cui nè fiorellini nè animaletti sarebbero potuti uscire mai.
non è un mondo che mi piace.
andrebbe bene se fossimo cyborg - modello xxx9000 con alti valori morali da un lato, modello xxx9200 con tendenze viziose dall'altro - ma siamo soltanto umani, e possiamo essere viziosi e virtuosi, onesti e immorali, anche dentro allo stesso insieme forzato che non ci definirà mai.
il catecorizzare in base al colore del passaporto e/o della pelle poi, non è che lo trovo solo sleale e cattivo, credo proprio che sia profondamente sbagliato, e che proprio chi si arroga il diritto di stabilire le categorie, possa cadere vittima del suo stesso errore. come si suol dire, si prendono dei gran granchi regolandosi in questo modo. non è una questione di buonismo.
se proprio fossi costretta, sceglierei di "raggruppare" i miei simili (si, siamo simili. non è solo un modo di dire) in base ai loro meriti e demeriti morali, ma anche questo sarebbe sbagliato, perchè l'uomo giusto ha il diritto di sbagliare, così come il "peccatore" ha quello di redimersi. ed è proprio questo, la possibilità di affrancarsi o di sbagliare con scelta libera, che ci rende umani (oh, non è un'intuizione che ho avuto io stamattina bevendo il caffè)
diversamente siamo esseri bestiali, schiavi di queste galere dell'animo in cui imprigioniamo e veniamo imprigionati.
ma non voglio annoiarti.
era tutto per dire che, se già dire baldracca mi spaventa, dire baldracca dell'est mi terrorizza. perchè questa definizione è un livello di prigionia ancora più profondo, per chi la pronuncia e per chi l'ascolta. e non se ne esce cazzo, così non se ne esce.
hai raccontato storie interessanti Bruja, e la tua molto bella.
hai raccontato storie di persone che sbagliano e che si pentono, di persone che feriscono e che subiscono. hai raccontato di baldracche e di coglioni, hai detto di valori inesistenti e di altri altissimi. hai anche accennato alla geografia, ma quella - perdona - in questo contesto non m'interessa.
tu, a suo tempo, hai deciso così perchè hai guardato te stessa e hai visto ciò che eri e che volevi rimanere.
siamo di fronte solo a noi stessi quando facciamo le nostre scelte.
tu avresti scelto così anche se fossi venuta da marte.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Gennaio 2008)

carlotta ha detto:


> vedi Bruja, sono proprio le categorie che mi spaventano.
> perchè rischiamo di fare un mondo abitato da gente bollata, ognuno catalogato in gruppi, come quando da bambini si studiava insiemistica e si disegnavano sul quadernino le piante da un lato, gli animali dall'altro, e poi si richiudeva il tutto in due bei cerchi rossi ben separati, da cui nè fiorellini nè animaletti sarebbero potuti uscire mai.
> non è un mondo che mi piace.
> andrebbe bene se fossimo cyborg - modello xxx9000 con alti valori morali da un lato, modello xxx9200 con tendenze viziose dall'altro - ma siamo soltanto umani, e possiamo essere viziosi e virtuosi, onesti e immorali, anche dentro allo stesso insieme forzato che non ci definirà mai.
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (19 Gennaio 2008)

Non credo sia questione di categorizzare... quanto una constatazione di differenze socio-culturali... non so quante donne dell'est conoscete, io ne conosco parecchie e per un lungo periodo ho lavorato praticamente solo con donne russe, le quali non avrebbero considerato una seconda uscita con un uomo che non avesse completamente pagato cena ecc ecc... 

Personalmente non vado a dare della baldracca a nessuno... perche' ognuno di noi ha i propri obiettivi nella vita ed e' liberissimo di raggiungerli come meglio crede...

Pero' se tra gli uomini hanno questa fama... perche' i primi a dire queste cose son gli uomini stessi... una motivazione ci sara'... come d'altronde si dice che le donne italiane siano "ad alto mantenimento" e non parlo di soldi quanto di attenzioni... e tutto considerato e' veruccio... 

Sarebbe bellissimo vivere in un mondo senza categorie... ma magari per eliminarle bisogna prima accettarle...


----------



## Bruja (19 Gennaio 2008)

*carlotta*

Apprezzo molto il tuo post e le tue considerazioni.
Forse una sola cosa mi preme chiarire, per "categorie" non intendevo classificazioni o gruppi .... è bene che lo evidenzi, bensì che esistono persone, poche o tante, dipende dal loro estro, che si rapportano con gli altri, e reciprocamente, in base alla convenienza, all'utilità. al tornaconto etc...  e queste ovviamente non hanno età, definizione o destinazione sociale o geografica, anzi a volte capita che proprio queste contingenze portino a tastare il polso dell'indole di una persona.  
Ecco, solo questo intendevo dire... vedi è palpabile che le reazioni alle traversie ed alle contrarietà abbiano reazioni esistenziali tutt'affatto personali, ma è altresì evidente che queste reazioni definiscano la persona.  Il fatto che si analizzi che queste reazioni le abbiano non 3, non 30, non 300 ma migliaia di persone, e parlo sia di quelle che fanno parte della domanda che quelle che permettono l'offerta, fa pensare ad una tendenza che per sua natura prende piede perchè conveniente, o efficace, o redditizia su qualunque altro tipo di valutazione esistenziale.
E' solo un ragionamento in sè, ma se applicato alla pratica ci si accorge che trova una diffusione estremamente vasta nel sociale, e quest'ottica in fondo rende lecito porsi qualche domanda.
Detto questo, resta il fatto che nessuno contesta l'operato di nessuno, non parliamo di reati nè di azioni malavitose, solo di comportamenti che, appunto, con altre stature morali, forse potrebbero essere meno diffusi e creare meno disagi a terzi.
Ti ringrazio comunque per il bel dialogo sul problema.
Bruja


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Gennaio 2008)

Ho conosciuto recentemente un ragazzo.
Questo ragazzo un paio di anni fa conosce online una fanciulla ..casualmente ..russa.Un' avvocatessa, che da fotografia sembra carina..si dimostra gentile e interessata ad approfondire la di lui conoscenza.
Lui incuriosito decide di andarla a trovare in Russia.Passano del tempo insieme, fanno all'amore...vanno a teatro.Insomma, stanno bene insieme.Lui torna in Italia..continuano a parlare, a 'conoscersi meglio'.Lei viene in Italia per le vacanze..e lui la presenta in famiglia...le cose si fanno 'serie' baby

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ...e dopo nemmeno un anno....decidono di sposarsi....
Si fanno i preparativi...lei arriva in italia..tutto ok....tranne la notte prima di sposarsi....un litigio, perchè lui vorrebbe la separazione dei beni e lei no....lei minaccia di far saltar tutto...lui fa un passo indietro e alla fine si sposano con comunione dei beni..

Dopo otto mesi di matrimonio ...si lasciano.Lei appena dopo il matrimonio ha iniziato la trasformazione.Litigi continui..niente più sesso....negli ultimi mesi probabilmente si trova anche un altro.

Nel frattempo lei trova un lavoro a Milano che consiste nel commercio di abbigliamento con la Russia..guadagna un sacco di soldi...e fa sapere all'ingenuo italiano suo ex marito che ora..è felice...e sta bene senza di lui

Lui...ha chiesto l'annullamento del matrimonio, la comunione di beni comunque non ha avuto effetti devastanti perchè insieme non hanno comprato nulla se non un'auto...ma penso che a lei interessasse soprattutto la possibilità di arrivare e rimanere in Italia...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Gennaio 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Ho conosciuto recentemente un ragazzo.
> Questo ragazzo un paio di anni fa conosce online una fanciulla ..casualmente ..russa.Un' avvocatessa, che da fotografia sembra carina..si dimostra gentile e interessata ad approfondire la di lui conoscenza.
> Lui incuriosito decide di andarla a trovare in Russia.Passano del tempo insieme, fanno all'amore...vanno a teatro.Insomma, stanno bene insieme.Lui torna in Italia..continuano a parlare, a 'conoscersi meglio'.Lei viene in Italia per le vacanze..e lui la presenta in famiglia...le cose si fanno 'serie' baby
> 
> ...


Meno male che sono in comunione dei beni!!!


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Meno male che sono in comunione dei beni!!!


 
Già..forse lui può chiedere gli alimenti!!


----------



## Rebecca (19 Gennaio 2008)

carlotta ha detto:


> vedi Bruja, sono proprio le categorie che mi spaventano.
> perchè rischiamo di fare un mondo abitato da gente bollata, ognuno catalogato in gruppi, come quando da bambini si studiava insiemistica e *si disegnavano sul quadernino le piante da un lato, gli animali dall'altro, e poi si richiudeva il tutto in due bei cerchi rossi ben separati, da cui nè fiorellini nè animaletti sarebbero potuti uscire mai.*
> non è un mondo che mi piace.


Carlotta, il tuo è un bellissimo discorso, uno che qualche anno fa avrei sottoscritto. Però c'è di fatto che i fiorellini restano fiorellini  e gli animaletti restano animaletti.
Le persone non si giudicano per il colore della pelle, per come si vestono, per dove abitano. Non sono queste cose che fanno la differenza. Ma la cultura, quella, eccome se la fa. Non puoi negare che la cultura forgia in gran parte le persone che ne sono impregnate. Poi ci sono i buoni e i cattivi, gli onesti e i disonesti, ma i tratti cuturali di base permangono. Per noi sono inamissibili cose che per altri popoli sarebbero accettabili, e viceversa. Per andare ad esempi estremi, credi che l'atteggiamento di molte di noi, il nostro modo di vestire o di vivere sarebbero accettati in molti paesi arabi? Poi qui come lì ci sono i buoni e i cattivi. Ma i tratti della cultura ci impregnano molto. I mafiosi, cattivi, sono religiosi e vanno in chiesa (spesso), hanno quindi una mentalità che discende dalla nostra cultura. Io credo che ci siano paesi in cui per la situazione sociale i rapporti uomini-donna possano essere visti in maniera accettabile come un regolamento della situazione sociale piuttosto che come una realizzazione della persona in una coppia. Insomma non per questo sono migliori o peggiori di noi queste persone. Solo diverse. L'esperienza di tutti i giorni e delle coppie che che posso conoscere me lo insegnano. Io con l'ucraina che abita al piano di sotto ci sono anche uscita una sera, ma mi dispiace di aver visto che quello che sembrava un clichè poi si è puntualmente rivelato un fatto e che la persona che ci accompagnava rivestiva chiarmente il clichè dell'uomo che si rapporta con questo tipo di donne. Se io avessi dovuto contare su questa vicina sono sicura che avrei potuti farlo, ma se io fossi stato un uomo che avesse atteso un rapporto fondato su passione/stima/complicità/solidarietà, non avrei potuto davvero. E ti ripeto, è solo uno dei casi.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (24 Gennaio 2008)

Ragazze/i, ho letto e riletto tutti i vostri post. Mi sento bbastanza inadeguato non solo alla vita, ma a tutto quanto.

Con la mia tizia d'oltre cortina sono ricominciati i messaggini giornalieri carini. Io però, nel leggerli, sapendoli fasulli, sto sempre più male. Un giorno lei mi ha scritto: "vorrei dormire con te. ti abbraccio". Io, che ipocrita non sono, le ho risposto incazzato: "Hai avuto 10 gg di vita insieme per abbracciarmi e non lo hai mai fatto, neppure all'aeroporto. Sono stanco delle tue parole false, che facevano addirittura vergognare te stessa mentre ti leggevo gli sms che tu stessa mi hai mandato nel corso di questi 2 anni di relazione fra noi due". 

Dopo questo mio sfogo, ho mantenuto il silenzio-radio per 2 giorni, durante i quali lei mi ha cercato + mi ha chiamato, ma io non le ho mai risposto. 
Mi ha poi mandato una mail dolcissima in cui mi dice che mi ama ed è preoccupata che IO abbia un'altra ed è per questo che non mi faccio sentire. Dice che lei non vuole buttare nel cesso tutti i nostri ricordi. Dice che lei ha scelto di restare e vuole che io faccia altrettanto.
Non ce la faccio più. la chiamo. lei mi rinnova il suo amore eterno e finisce che ci riappacifichiamo.  

Una sera la chiamo. Lei era in casa con 2 colleghi uomini a vedere un dvd. Davanti a loro, mi fa tutta la dolce e la carina. Il mio tono di voce, comunque, non è mai rilassato perchè sono troppo carico di risentimento, nonchè di tutto quello che ho letto nei vs. post e che mi hanno detto i miei amici.

Una domenica sera la chiamo. Lei non mi risponde. La richiamo dopo 20 minuti. Lei mi risponde in tono "professionale" ma dolce, dicendomi che era a cena con dei colleghi in un ristorante giapponese. Mi dice che mi ama (in inglese). Le faccio parlare e le faccio domande imbarazzanti davanti ai "colleghi" (che nel frattempo non parlavano neppure tra di loro. forse i "colleghi" era in realtà UN "collega") del tipo: quanti siete? e lei (furba): un pò! Dimmi che mi ami. lei: ti amo (in inglese). ok, dimmelo ora nella tua lingua. Lei esita e dice un equivalente di 
"ti voglio bene", pensando che io non sappia la sua lingua. (mentre scrivo mi rendo conto di quanto sono infantile). Lei, sempre carinissima, mi liquida con un: ti chiamo domani, così chiaccheriamo un pò.

L'indomani ho atteso la sua chiamata tutto il giorno. A sera mi arriva solo un sms dove mi dice che ha mal di testa, ha lavorato tutto il giorno e che vorrebbe incontrarmi nei suoi sogni adesso che va a dormire. Mi incazzo di nuovo. La cazzio via sms. lei mi risponde dicendomi che da un pò di tempo non si sente libera di parlare con me perchè io mi incazzo sempre e quindi deve stare attenta a come parla. Io mi rendo conto che forse ha ragione. La chiamo. Le dico qual'è il problema tra noi due. Il problema è che lei NON MI DA SUFFICIENTI ATTENZIONI. tutto qui. Se lei non mi da attenzioni, io mi incazzo, la tratto male, lei di conseguenza non mi da attenzioni, io mi incazzo di più. E un serpente che si morde la coda. Lei capisce. 
Mi dice: "ti dimostrerebbe abbastanza attenzione se io ti telefonassi domattina per dirti che ho comperato il biglietto aereo per venire a vivere da te?"
Io "Certo che sì. mi leggi nel pensiero. E' proprio quello che metterebbe le cose a posto una volta per tutte"
Lei: "Lo so. il problema è che non ho i soldi. Perchè pensi che io stia lavorando fino a tardi tutti i giorni? Per avere i soldi per comperare il biglietto per venire da te, no?!?! Pensi che io mi diverta ad andare a cena con colleghi di una mezza età? Quando vivremo insieme non ci saranno più equivoci. D'ora in poi cercherò di darti più attenzioni. tu però cerca di non essere troppo incazzoso. Cmq devi avere fiducia in me, senza farmi domande stupide mentre sto a cena con i colleghi per mettermi in imbarazzo davanti a loro".
Io :"ok" (all'esito della conversazione sono felicissimo). 

Lunedì, lei mi manda il solito messaggino dolce stringato alle 23.00. Io le rispondo alle 3 del mattino, dicendole che ero in discoteca (è vero).

Il giorno dopo ancora, solito messaggino inviato da lei, stavolta alle 00.40 (mezzanotte e 40!), dove mi dice che è preoccupata per il fatto che dormo poco e lavoro tanto. Si firma sempre "la tua futura moglie".
Io le rispondio alle 4.14 dicendole che sto benissimo e che ero in disco (è vero).

Meno male che mi dimostra attenzione! Il solito messaggino giornaliero mandato ad orari sempre più improbabili sta diventando insufficiente a contenere i miei dubbi, le mie insicurezze, le mie carenze, la mia solitudine. Non riesco neppure più a lavorare. Si può far dipendere totalmente la propria felicità da una persona? Che palle. Meno male che non volevo cascarci più. e invece, eccomi qui ad elemosinare attenzioni tipo cane che vuole l'osso. E la mia dignità? Esiste un supermarket dei sentimenti dove uno può affittare una donna che gli voglia bene? Perchè esistono le prostitute che vendono sesso e non esistono le prostitute che vendono affetto?


----------



## Grande82 (24 Gennaio 2008)

caro insonne, non è lei il problema, te l'abbiamo detto tutti, sei tu.
Sei insicuro e infelice e cerchi sicurezze altrove, questo non si può ottenere. Per quante attenzioni lei ti possa dare, sarai sempre infelice, ti mancherà sempre qualcosa, in te....
ti rinnovo la domanda: usciresti con me? (in via del tutto teorica...)


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (24 Gennaio 2008)

ultima digressione. Sul lavoro ho conosciuto una collega che mi piace molto. Anche io piaccio a lei, ne sono sicuro. Il punto è che con lei mi comporto da "stronzo". Le ho fatto 2 inviti a pranzo, dicendo che avrebbe pagato lei (risultato: 2 buche").
Ieri l'ho invitata ad una festa in disco. Lei era tutta felice. Mi dice: "ok, a che ora mi vieni a prendere?". Io le dico"non ti vengo a prendere. Non mi va di andare a prendere una donna del segno del Toro. In macchina siete pericolose. Ci vediamo là". Lei ci rimane male e non risponde ai miei sms. Oggi sul lavoro era tutta scostante. Io le dico: "allora, esci stasera si o no?" Lei se la tirava alla stragrande, rispondendomi: "Non lo so, mi riservo". Io le rispondo: "perfetto, pure io ne ho una di riserva per stasera (cioè intendevo: ho una ragazza di riserva se tu non vieni!"). Lei si incazza e se ne va. Mi sa che con le donne ho perso proprio ogni equilibrio. 
O sono uno "zerbino pagante e premuroso" (quindi perdente) oppure un "cinico stronzo" (quindi perdente uguale). Tertium non datur.


----------



## Lettrice (24 Gennaio 2008)

Essere normale ed educato pare brutto?


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (24 Gennaio 2008)

Grande 82, e che ne so? Magari sei l'amore della mia vita e non so neppure se sei uomo o donna.

Altra digressione. Ieri sono uscito con un mio amico. Bel ragazzo. Ha 32 anni. Una mamma e una figlia rispettivamente di 45 e 29 anni, entrambe molto belle, sono venute apposta dal nord per incontrarlo. Lui trombò già la madre a suo tempo. In disco lui si è dato appuntamento con una terza ragazza (bionda e molto appariscente). Morale, aveva sempre 2 ragazze sotto braccio che se lo contendevano. Nel corso della serata la "mamma" balla con un altro, Lui si incazza, le da della troia, le fa una scenata ingiustificata e va via con la bionda. 

Morale: indovinate un pò chi è che alle 4 del mattino riaccompagna in albergo la mamma e la figlia e si sorbisce le lacrime della mamma, che dice che ama il mio amico, che lui è tanto stronzo ma che le piace troppo come lui se la tromba? 
La risposta è: il vostro cordialissimo insonne in crocerossino-mode.

(la cosa bella è che quando avevo 25 anni, io ero esattamente come lui. Adesso mi sa che mi sono rincoglionito).


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (24 Gennaio 2008)

Ps: ne approfitto per fare qualche domanda indiscreta alla mamma. 

I più grandi amori della tua vita sono persone che ti hanno trattato da regina o da troia? 
E lei, senza esitare: da troia!

(perfettamente in sintonia con le migliaia di storie lette su questo forum)


----------



## Bruja (24 Gennaio 2008)

*Insonne*

Senti io sono pragmatica, questa ragazza potrebbe essere anche Maria Goretti, il problema è che tu non ti fidi, non ti basta, e non sarà mai in grado di dimostrarti il contrario..... fosse una normale ragazza italiana l'avresti già cacciata a calci!!!
Posso pensare che sei un autolesionista?  
Insomma ripeto, magari è davvero un angelo, ma non c'è praticamente mai, non ti cerca come vorresti, è sempre in pista con amici di cui tu dubiti..... anche se tu fossi un pazzo scatenato e geloso oltre che insicuro, ti direi comunque che questa persona non va bene per te, come non andrebbe bene per un sacco di altre persone!!!
Lei è così.... punto, e siccome mi pare che le amicizie maschili non le manchino, stai certo che se chiudi questa storia che si trascina peggio di uno storpio, vi fate un favore reciproco.   Lei non deve raccontarti palle e tu non devi stare col patema che ti stia prendendo per i fondelli..... a questo si riduce il vostro rapporto, poi tu puoi raccontartela come ti pare, tanto mi sembra che raccontarvela sia per entrambi lo sport preferito.
Scusa, ma questo è quello che io penso e credo.... poi fai tu o fatti fare da lei... che tanto non cambia molto!
Ultima chiosa, prova a trattare lei come la collega e la collega come trattavi lei quando "ci credevi"!!!!!!!!!!!!! Vedrai che sorprese.......
Bruja


----------



## Grande82 (24 Gennaio 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ultima digressione. Sul lavoro ho conosciuto una collega che mi piace molto. Anche io piaccio a lei, ne sono sicuro. Il punto è che con lei mi comporto da "stronzo". Le ho fatto 2 inviti a pranzo, dicendo che avrebbe pagato lei (risultato: 2 buche").
> Ieri l'ho invitata ad una festa in disco. Lei era tutta felice. Mi dice: "ok, a che ora mi vieni a prendere?". Io le dico"non ti vengo a prendere. Non mi va di andare a prendere una donna del segno del Toro. In macchina siete pericolose. Ci vediamo là". Lei ci rimane male e non risponde ai miei sms. Oggi sul lavoro era tutta scostante. Io le dico: "allora, esci stasera si o no?" Lei se la tirava alla stragrande, rispondendomi: "Non lo so, mi riservo". Io le rispondo: "perfetto, pure io ne ho una di riserva per stasera (cioè intendevo: ho una ragazza di riserva se tu non vieni!"). Lei si incazza e se ne va. Mi sa che con le donne ho perso proprio ogni equilibrio.
> O sono uno "zerbino pagante e premuroso" (quindi perdente) oppure un "cinico stronzo" (quindi perdente uguale). Tertium non datur.


mi viene da ridere pensando che non dici mai che lo fai perchè ami la tua ragazza, ma sei stronzo come modus operandi!
Qualcosa non va, insonne, te ne rendi conto?
Ma che ci flirti a fare con la collega se ami la tua donna?
E se invece questa ti piace, è il caso di SPOSARTI?
E se non è il caso di sposarti e la tipa ti piace...... rinnovo, buona educazione e rispetto sono valori desueti?


----------



## Lettrice (24 Gennaio 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Ps: ne approfitto per fare qualche domanda indiscreta alla mamma.
> 
> I più grandi amori della tua vita sono persone che ti hanno trattato da regina o da troia?
> E lei, senza esitare: da troia!
> ...


Insonne... questo che dici non ha nulla a che fare con l'amore...


----------



## Grande82 (24 Gennaio 2008)

insonne, sono donna ed ho 25anni. lavoro, ho la mia vita, sono serena.
Un prototipo di donna normale, ma che tu eviti come fosse pericolosa!
Insomma, non si capisce cosa tu voglia, io credo che ti interessi solo essere amato, magari anche venerato, non amare, condividere, progettare, costruire, trovare qualcuno di speciale davvero.
Che c'entra ora il tuo amico con le donne? E' solo uno sfigato che non guarderei nemmeno col binocolo! alla fine della fiera resta sempre e comunque solo! E' così che vuoi finire?


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Gennaio 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Ps: ne approfitto per fare qualche domanda indiscreta alla mamma.
> 
> I più grandi amori della tua vita sono persone che ti hanno trattato da regina o da troia?
> E lei, senza esitare: da troia!
> ...


la cosa bella è che l'amore della mia vita non mi ha mai fatto pensare a nessuna delle due cose. 
e sarò anche fuori di testa... ma con lui è stata da subito una cosa che io ti parlo perché so che tu mi parli e se parliamo siamo già una cosa bella perché io come con te non ho mai parlato con nessuna... e sai... due anni fa mi è successo questo, dieci anni fa questo, venti anni fa questo...e oggi mi sei successa tu... che io che ne sapevo, ma mi apri il cuore e io nemmeno sapevo che poteva succedere...
e addormentarsi, quella sera stessa... lasciando un discorso a metà...


----------



## Lettrice (24 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> la cosa bella è che l'amore della mia vita non mi ha mai fatto pensare a nessuna delle due cose.
> e sarò anche fuori di testa... ma con lui è stata da subito una cosa che io ti parlo perché so che tu mi parli e se parliamo siamo già una cosa bella perché io come con te non ho mai parlato con nessuna... e sai... due anni fa mi è successo questo, dieci anni fa questo, venti anni fa questo...e oggi mi sei successa tu... che io che ne sapevo, ma mi apri il cuore e io nemmeno sapevo che poteva succedere...
> e addormentarsi, quella sera stessa... lasciando un discorso a metà...


Devo dire che anche quello che considero l'amore della mia vita era qualcosa di simile... come se fosse lo stato naturale delle cose... forse e' per questo che anche la parola fine non e' ancora stata scritta...


----------



## soleluna80 (24 Gennaio 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ultima digressione. Sul lavoro ho conosciuto una collega che mi piace molto. Anche io piaccio a lei, ne sono sicuro. Il punto è che con lei mi comporto da "stronzo". Le ho fatto 2 inviti a pranzo, dicendo che avrebbe pagato lei (risultato: 2 buche").
> Ieri l'ho invitata ad una festa in disco. Lei era tutta felice. Mi dice: "ok, a che ora mi vieni a prendere?". Io le dico"non ti vengo a prendere. Non mi va di andare a prendere una donna del segno del Toro. In macchina siete pericolose. Ci vediamo là". Lei ci rimane male e non risponde ai miei sms. Oggi sul lavoro era tutta scostante. Io le dico: "allora, esci stasera si o no?" Lei se la tirava alla stragrande, rispondendomi: "Non lo so, mi riservo". Io le rispondo: "perfetto, pure io ne ho una di riserva per stasera (cioè intendevo: ho una ragazza di riserva se tu non vieni!"). Lei si incazza e se ne va. Mi sa che con le donne ho perso proprio ogni equilibrio.
> O sono uno "zerbino pagante e premuroso" (quindi perdente) oppure un "cinico stronzo" (quindi perdente uguale). Tertium non datur.


Certo che 6 stato veramente poco educato e non è una questione di sdolcinatezze/galanterie inutili.  Insomma,  se la tua collega ti interessa veramente ti comporti civilmente, la inviti (non importa chi paga!!!) ed uscite e se lei ti dà il 2 di picche pazienza. Se, invece, non te ne frega niente ma cerchi solo di dimostrare/dimostrarti che la tua bella non ha annullato la fiducia in te stesso, lascia in pace in pace la collega perchè lei con le tue beghe non c'entra nulla. 
Ma poi, non ti stai x sposare? Allora cosa cerchi a fare un'altra? Una proposta di matrimonio dovrebbe essere una cosa seria, fatta col cuore alla persona che ami e con la quale vuoi passare tutta la vita, non a qualcuno che vuoi controllare.
Se lei non ti dà le attenzioni neccessarie o se non nutri fiducia in lei è inutile proseguire e sposarsi, per cosa poi? X divorziare dopo 1 anno?


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Devo dire che anche quello che considero l'amore della mia vita era qualcosa di simile... come se fosse lo stato naturale delle cose... forse e' per questo che anche la parola fine non e' ancora stata scritta...


devo dire che ti capisco... perché è quel qualcosa in più a fare la differenza...
ma è solo se lo hai provato che capisci che c'è una differenza.


----------



## Grande82 (24 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> la cosa bella è che l'amore della mia vita non mi ha mai fatto pensare a nessuna delle due cose.
> e sarò anche fuori di testa... ma con lui è stata da subito una cosa che io ti parlo perché so che tu mi parli e se parliamo siamo già una cosa bella perché io come con te non ho mai parlato con nessuna... e sai... due anni fa mi è successo questo, dieci anni fa questo, venti anni fa questo...e oggi mi sei successa tu... che io che ne sapevo, ma mi apri il cuore e io nemmeno sapevo che poteva succedere...
> e addormentarsi, quella sera stessa... lasciando un discorso a metà...


credo che questa sia la più bella storia d'amore che ho mai letto sul forum.
Peccato, anna, peccato.
E capisco come sia dura separarsi da una cosa così....


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> la cosa bella è che l'amore della mia vita non mi ha mai fatto pensare a nessuna delle due cose.
> e sarò anche fuori di testa... ma con lui è stata da subito una cosa che io ti parlo perché so che tu mi parli e se parliamo siamo già una cosa bella perché io come con te non ho mai parlato con nessuna... e sai... due anni fa mi è successo questo, dieci anni fa questo, venti anni fa questo...e oggi mi sei successa tu... che io che ne sapevo, ma mi apri il cuore e io nemmeno sapevo che poteva succedere...
> e addormentarsi, quella sera stessa... lasciando un discorso a metà...


Che meraviglia....
Mai successa a me una cosa così....


----------



## Mari' (24 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> la cosa bella è che l'amore della mia vita non mi ha mai fatto pensare a nessuna delle due cose.
> e sarò anche fuori di testa... ma con lui è stata da subito una cosa che io ti parlo perché so che tu mi parli e se parliamo siamo già una cosa bella perché io come con te non ho mai parlato con nessuna... e sai... due anni fa mi è successo questo, dieci anni fa questo, venti anni fa questo...e oggi mi sei successa tu... che io che ne sapevo, ma mi apri il cuore e io nemmeno sapevo che poteva succedere...
> e addormentarsi, quella sera stessa... lasciando un discorso a metà...








  lo sai che viene dal profondo del mio cuore, Anna cara a me tanto.


----------



## Mari' (24 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Che meraviglia....
> Mai successa a me una cosa così....


Tu sei troppo distratta.


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Gennaio 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> credo che questa sia la più bella storia d'amore che ho mai letto sul forum.
> Peccato, anna, peccato.
> E capisco come sia dura separarsi da una cosa così....


ha dormito a casa mia quella sera stessa...
con lui mi sono sentita a casa già da quanto mi ha detto: ciao, ti ricordi di me? sciavamo insieme nel quinto corso, e io gli ho detto no. però poi lui mi ha sorriso e mi ha detto sei così bella...


----------



## Grande82 (24 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ha dormito a casa mia quella sera stessa...
> con lui mi sono sentita a casa già da quanto mi ha detto: ciao, ti ricordi di me? sciavamo insieme nel quinto corso, e io gli ho detto no. però poi lui mi ha sorriso e mi ha detto sei così bella...


anna, così ti fai male.
E' dolce, è bello sentirlo,ma con la stessa ingenuità e semplicità ti ha anche spezzato il cuore. E di ricordi non si vive.....
Ti abbraccio


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Gennaio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tu sei troppo distratta.


No Marì... statte quieta!!!!!


----------



## dererumnatura (24 Gennaio 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Ps: ne approfitto per fare qualche domanda indiscreta alla mamma.
> 
> I più grandi amori della tua vita sono persone che ti hanno trattato da regina o da troia?
> E lei, senza esitare: da troia!
> ...


Champagne!!


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2008)

*magari*

Magari la verità è nel mezzo...un pò da regina...un pò da troia....!!!


----------



## Iris (25 Gennaio 2008)

*Insonne*

Tu hai problemi a relazionarti con l'altro sesso. Ti comporti da stronzo, ma io non credo affatto che tu lo sia realmente...tutt'altro, altrimenti non soffriresti come un cane.
Hai già 32 anni, non sono pochi per capire dove è il problema-
L'amore non si compra e non si vende. Non è merce di scambio. Tu ti comporti come se lo fosse.
La tua amichetta dell'Est (potrebbe essere pure dell'Ovest, non cambierebbe una virgola), si comporta in maniera indecorosa, parliamoci chiaro....ma è fedele al clichè di donna che tanto ti piace. Non puoi chiederle onestà, perchè non fa parte del gioco che si è innescato tra di voi. Tra di voi non esiste una relazione d'amore, esiste uno scambio: io ti dò se tu mi dai...
Continuando così diventerai lo zimbello di una serie di troiette di varia nazionalità.
E' questo il futuro patetico che vuoi per te?

PS. Non trattare le altre donne (mi riferisco alla tua collega) come troie...a forsa di frequentare puttane, non sai neanche più come ci si compota.
La prossima volta rischi un calcio sui maroni!!!


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2008)

*insonne*

Seriamente insonne:mi sei sembrato una persona in gamba....anche io credo che tu abbia problemi di interazione con le donne...credo che faresti bene a chiudere il rapporto con questa pseudo fidanzata.....!!Insonne non generalizzare...e cerca sempre di percepire chi sia la donna che ogni volta ti si pone di fronte...!Chiaro che impostare un rapporto serio con una ragazza come la tua non mi sembrA LA COSA MIGLIORE... mi sembra piu indicato un rapporto di sano divertimento e senza impegno....insomma senza pretesa alcuna!!!Per il resto insonne al posto tuo mi chiederei effettivamente cosa tu voglia dalla vita e da un rapporto di coppia!!!


----------



## La Lupa (25 Gennaio 2008)

Insonne!

Madonna santa!

A me mi viene in mente solo una cosa...


Lunedì alla discoteca, martedì alla discoteca,
mercoledì alla discoteca,
giovedì sono andato alla discoteca,
venerdì volevo suicidarmi ma poi sono andato alla discoteca...

Sabina Guzzanti docet.


Un... sei mesetti in un convento di frati no?  

	
	
		
		
	


	







'giorno a tutti


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2008)

*buon giorno*

Buon giorno....mi sa che sei mesi di convento son peggio di 7 giorni in discoteca..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  a lupa gli vuoi proprio male ad insonne!!!


----------



## La Lupa (25 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon giorno....mi sa che sei mesi di convento son peggio di 7 giorni in discoteca.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No no.

Trovo che dovrebbe essere obbligatorio.
Un pò tipo il viaggio alla mecca.

Scegli un pò tu guando farlo, ma prima o poi ti tocca.

Con annesso voto di silenzio. Per non parlare di quello di castità.








E' che la gente c'ha tanta paura di perdersi anche solo un secondo di questo meraviglioso e rutilante mondo.


----------



## MK (25 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> la cosa bella è che l'amore della mia vita non mi ha mai fatto pensare a nessuna delle due cose.
> e sarò anche fuori di testa... ma con lui è stata da subito una cosa che io ti parlo perché so che tu mi parli e se parliamo siamo già una cosa bella perché io come con te non ho mai parlato con nessuna... e sai... due anni fa mi è successo questo, dieci anni fa questo, venti anni fa questo...e oggi mi sei successa tu... che io che ne sapevo, ma mi apri il cuore e io nemmeno sapevo che poteva succedere...
> e addormentarsi, quella sera stessa... lasciando un discorso a metà...


 
Bello Anna, molto bello...


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2008)

*Lupa*

Seriamente lupa....qualche volta mi è venuto in mente.....per altri motivi...!Credo sarebbe interessante..rallentare...sembriam tutti pallottole..impazzite...tutti a mille all'ora...la vita ti scorre così...passano i giorni e te li dimentichi..non riesci a fermarli nella memoria...neanche un ricordo....!!Invece 6 mesi in convento...ti fermi...le giornate si allungano...e magari ritrovi il gusto delle cose semplici...il sapore della semplicità....la serenità dei minuti che passano...la consapevolezza delle cose che ti circondano.....niente tv..niente torture..niente cellulare...niante di niente...solo tu e la vita....però cara Lupa sai che rumore tutto quel silenzio.....!!!


----------



## Iris (25 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Seriamente lupa....qualche volta mi è venuto in mente.....per altri motivi...!Credo sarebbe interessante..rallentare...sembriam tutti pallottole..impazzite...tutti a mille all'ora...la vita ti scorre così...passano i giorni e te li dimentichi..non riesci a fermarli nella memoria...neanche un ricordo....!!Invece 6 mesi in convento...ti fermi...le giornate si allungano...e magari ritrovi il gusto delle cose semplici...il sapore della semplicità....la serenità dei minuti che passano...la consapevolezza delle cose che ti circondano.....niente tv..niente torture..niente cellulare...niante di niente...solo tu e la vita....però cara Lupa sai che rumore tutto quel silenzio.....!!!


Sono d'accordo!!!
Pallottole impazzite. E' da tempo che lo vado dicendo...


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Seriamente lupa....qualche volta mi è venuto in mente.....per altri motivi...!Credo sarebbe interessante..rallentare...sembriam tutti pallottole..impazzite...tutti a mille all'ora...la vita ti scorre così...passano i giorni e te li dimentichi..non riesci a fermarli nella memoria...neanche un ricordo....!!Invece 6 mesi in convento...*ti fermi...le giornate si allungano...e magari ritrovi il gusto delle cose semplici...il sapore della semplicità...*.la serenità dei minuti che passano...la consapevolezza delle cose che ti circondano.....niente tv..niente torture..niente cellulare...niante di niente...solo tu e la vita....però cara Lupa sai che rumore tutto quel silenzio.....!!!


Anche una volta uscito dal convento dopo sei mesi ritrovi la via della semplicità...e il gusto di viver con poco, senza soldi, senza lavoro, senza casa....


----------



## MK (25 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> il gusto di viver con poco, senza soldi, senza lavoro, senza casa....


Mah perché no? Fossi sola, chissà...


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2008)

*allora*

Ragazzi vi dico la verità 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   gni tanto...nel mio piccolo ci provo....mi spiego:Spesso...giro la città per lavoro...traffico...stress...pensieri....ad un certo punto se possibile mi fermo...scendo...e mi guardo intorno...con un sorriso beffardo incomincio ad osservare particolari...di strade,palazzi,persone....tante formiche impazzite...rumori...clacson...sirene..ed io lì fuori dalla mischia...spettatore...di questa grande rappresentazione...5min al massimo,il tempo per fermarsi...per ricordarmi..per aver impresso nella mia mnte un gabbiano...uno spicchio di cielo azzurro...una nuvola...e riparto...!!Riparto con la consapevolezza di dominare io il momento...di poterlo fermare...di non subire passivamente..il tempo.....!!!!


----------



## Iris (25 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Mah perché no? Fossi sola, chissà...


Mah...un senzatetto che vuole fare a cambio con te lo trovi.


----------



## MK (25 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Mah...un senzatetto che vuole fare a cambio con te lo trovi.


 
Vagabondare, intendevo quello...


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Vagabondare, intendevo quello...


Anche il senzatetto...


----------



## MK (25 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Anche il senzatetto...


Vero vero, cazziatemi pure, fate bene. Ma oggi sto così...


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Gennaio 2008)

*Torniamo a bomba...*

..all'Insonne!

In questo rapportarsi sia con la ragazza dell'est, che con la sua collega io vedo semplicemente una voglia di NON impegno di Insonne e, anche, parecchia paura.

Ho come l'impressione che la storia possa andargli bene solo se non vi deve essere un impegno costante, se non deve mettere in discussione i suoi spazi, se può fare un pò come gli va. Tanto che anche laddove nn ci sarebbe bisogno di incasinarsi, trova ugualmente il modo di farlo!

Mi sembra molto un atteggiamento da bimbo viziato...


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2008)

*fedy*

Se fosse come dici....non ci soffrirebbe piu di tanto....credo che ci sia dell'altro...un prendere ciò che gli capita...idealizzando persona e rapporto...senza giusta cognizione...come esser vittima della propria solitudine...o voler un rapporto stabile...dove non è possibile!!!


----------



## La Lupa (25 Gennaio 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Seriamente lupa....qualche volta mi è venuto in mente.....per altri motivi...!Credo sarebbe interessante..rallentare...sembriam tutti pallottole..impazzite...tutti a mille all'ora...la vita ti scorre così...passano i giorni e te li dimentichi..non riesci a fermarli nella memoria...neanche un ricordo....!!Invece 6 mesi in convento...ti fermi...le giornate si allungano...e magari ritrovi il gusto delle cose semplici...il sapore della semplicità....la serenità dei minuti che passano...la consapevolezza delle cose che ti circondano.....niente tv..niente torture..niente cellulare...niante di niente...solo tu e la vita....però cara Lupa sai che rumore tutto quel silenzio.....!!!


Ma seriamente sì.

Sarà che son cresciuta in mezzo alle galline, sarà che ci son voluta rimanere, sarà che sono anche talebana e quando faccio una cosa la faccio esagerata... ma i miei ritiri sono stati sempre i momenti più importanti della mia vita.

Qualche volta i più felici.

Sicuramente i più sereni.


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2008)

*lupa*

Ora ho capito perche sei su questo forum.....qui fra galline e galli siam messi molto bene.....cara lupa!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Tu hai problemi a relazionarti con l'altro sesso. Ti comporti da stronzo, ma io non credo affatto che tu lo sia realmente...tutt'altro, altrimenti non soffriresti come un cane.
> Hai già 32 anni, non sono pochi per capire dove è il problema-
> L'amore non si compra e non si vende. Non è merce di scambio. Tu ti comporti come se lo fosse.
> La tua amichetta dell'Est (potrebbe essere pure dell'Ovest, non cambierebbe una virgola), si comporta in maniera indecorosa, parliamoci chiaro....ma è fedele al clichè di donna che tanto ti piace. Non puoi chiederle onestà, perchè non fa parte del gioco che si è innescato tra di voi. Tra di voi non esiste una relazione d'amore, esiste uno scambio: io ti dò se tu mi dai...
> ...


Quoto totalmente.
Insonne hai un modo di rapportarti con le donne assurdo da ragazzetto che interpreta uno stereotipo di uomo e considera le donne uno stereotipo che non so in quale archeologica mentalità sei andato a cercare (si urlava "né puttane né madonne: solo donne!" prima che tu nascessi)!
Chiaramente tutto questo per difenderti da un rapporto in cui dovresti davvero metterti a nudo ..l'anima.
Quando ti leggo ti immagino sempre come un ragazzetto adolescente ...sai come dalla voce certi dj che li credi diciottenni e poi, magari, scopri che son cinquantenni con nipotini...
Credo perché tu abbia un'anima da ragazzino fragile...non per niente hai scelto anche degli studi e una professione che ti consentono di difenderti...
Bacio 


La Lupa ha detto:


> Insonne!
> 
> Madonna santa!
> 
> ...


Approvo il consiglio...per tutti.
Ma credo che basti molto meno.
Qualcuno di voi ha mai avuto esperienza di un "ritiro spirituale"?
Bastano tre giorni secondo il metodo di Sant'Ignazio.
Si parla solo nei momenti di riflessione (un paio d'ore al giorno) per il resto non si può dire neppure "mi passi il sale" a tavola.
Il silenzio a un certo punto diventa assordante e si deve ascoltare se stessi.
Provate ...se ce la fate!


----------



## Old Cat (25 Gennaio 2008)

*ma*

ma come è possibile che insonne che è un ragazzo  intelligente e colto, ancora molto giovane eppure maturo si perda con una ragazza così.

Cosa cerca inconne in una donna, perchè accontentarsi del mediocre...


ha forse paura della slitudine?

Sono forse altri i suoi problemi?


----------



## oscuro (25 Gennaio 2008)

*trista*

Ho appena scritto le stesse cose...forse è cosi...la solitudine....!!!


----------



## Iris (25 Gennaio 2008)

Ho una lunga esperienza di ritiri spirituali. Sa...con tutti i preti che ho frequentato...e pure le monache...

Onestamente, ed ora parlo sul serio, ciò che mi ha fatto veramente crescere è sbattere il muso sulla sofferenza, prima quella degli altri, poi quella mia.
Vedere quelli che se la passano male...che no hanno lavoro, che sono pieni di debiti.
Vedere la dignità di chi non arriva a fine mese. E fa di tutto per non fartelo capire.
Confrontarla con la boria degli stronzi, che per mestiere mi tocca frequentare.

Ma che li faccio a fare questi discorsi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ..all'Insonne!
> 
> In questo rapportarsi sia con la ragazza dell'est, che con la sua collega io vedo semplicemente una voglia di NON impegno di Insonne e, anche, parecchia paura.
> 
> ...


*Esser viziato non è una colpa*: significa essere stati cresciuti iperprotetti toglionde l'autostima di essere in grado di assumersi responsabilità e portare a termine con successo quel che si intraprende.
Magari nel lavoro si riesce ad uscire da questa prigione di vetro (la scuola ne "salva" tanti" Molti di più di quelli che non riesce a salvare e continuano tutta la vita a rimuginare per una parola infelice di un prof che non avrebbe fatto nessun effetto se loro non fossero stati tanto insicuri per responsabilità di altri...) ma sul piano affettivo è molto più difficile. Basta leggere qui quante persone abbiano bisogno di squallide conferme di seduzione...
Se il comportamento di Insonne dipende dall'essere stato viziato (come traspare anche dal suo rapporto con i genitori un po' da popino) non è responsabilità sua ...ma deve uscirne!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Ho una lunga esperienza di ritiri spirituali. Sa...con tutti i preti che ho frequentato...e pure le monache...
> 
> Onestamente, ed ora parlo sul serio, *ciò che mi ha fatto veramente crescere è sbattere il muso sulla sofferenza, prima quella degli altri, poi quella mia.*
> Vedere quelli che se la passano male...che no hanno lavoro, che sono pieni di debiti.
> ...


Però bisogna avere abbastanza forza perché certe esperienze facciano crescere e non ...accrescere una "boria" da snob...
Lo vedo ogni giorno ...


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Esser viziato non è una colpa*: significa essere stati cresciuti iperprotetti toglionde l'autostima di essere in grado di assumersi responsabilità e portare a termine con successo quel che si intraprende.
> Magari nel lavoro si riesce ad uscire da questa prigione di vetro (la scuola ne "salva" tanti" Molti di più di quelli che non riesce a salvare e continuano tutta la vita a rimuginare per una parola infelice di un prof che non avrebbe fatto nessun effetto se loro non fossero stati tanto insicuri per responsabilità di altri...) ma sul piano affettivo è molto più difficile. Basta leggere qui quante persone abbiano bisogno di squallide conferme di seduzione...
> Se il comportamento di Insonne dipende dall'essere stato viziato (come traspare anche dal suo rapporto con i genitori un po' da popino) non è responsabilità sua ...ma deve uscirne!


Non gli attribuivo l'esser viziato come colpa, ma come parziale causa delle sue difficoltà nella gestione emotiva della sua vita.

E concordo con te che deve uscirne...ma se non lo vuole lui e reitera sempre gli stessi comportamenti...la vedo dura!


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Gennaio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però bisogna avere abbastanza forza perché certe esperienze facciano crescere e non ...accrescere una "boria" da snob...
> Lo vedo ogni giorno ...


Chi ha quella "boria" in genere manco si avvicina a certe situazioni di sofferenza...


----------



## MK (25 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Chi ha quella "boria" in genere manco si avvicina a certe situazioni di sofferenza...


Mah invece secondo me c'è tanta gente che si fa scudo di buonismo e perbenismo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Chi ha quella "boria" in genere manco si avvicina a certe situazioni di sofferenza...


Per essere boriosi e snob non è necessario essere ricchi e frequentare ambienti "in" ...basta essere insegnante e non sai quanti modesti insegnanti (modesti economicamente, professionalmente e ...umanamente...) riescono a "sentirsi superiori" solo prendendo le distanze da situazioni di sofferenza? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Tanti 

	
	
		
		
	


	




























Esistono invece belle persone che...sanno rapportarsi sempre con semplicità, umanità e partecipazione...

Se puoi parlare con le folle e mantenere il tuo valore
o camminare con i re senza perdere di semplicità.
(...)
Se tutti possono contare su di te ma nessuno eccessivamente.
Se puoi riempire un inesorabile minuto
con un viaggio lungo sessanta secondi
tua è la terra e quanto vi è in essa,
e - cosa ancor più importante - tu sarai un uomo figlio mio!


----------



## Iris (25 Gennaio 2008)

Il buonismo e il perbenismo è una trappola in cui ho visto cadere tutti. O quasi.
Nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi i perbenisti accusano gli altri di esserlo.

La politica del "volemose bene", perdoniamo gli affronti, siamo tolleranti e politicamente corretti...
Non conosco nessuno, me compresa, che l'abbia  non sia stato "buonista" almeno una volta.
Onestamente lo considero un peccato veniale...l'importante è non essere "sciacalli".
Quelli sì che non li perdono.


----------



## MK (25 Gennaio 2008)

*Basterebbe*

comprendere e accettare la diversità degli altri. Anche se ci fa paura.


----------



## Old Cat (25 Gennaio 2008)

*si oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Ho appena scritto le stesse cose...forse è cosi...la solitudine....!!!


 

solitudine, brutta bestia, ti fa passare per buoni e accettare troppi compromessi per pochi sparuti momenti di condivisione.

tante parole si son dette sul star bene con se stessi..... sul concetto di solitudine, insonne appare uomo solo.


anche in questo suo post lui declama le sue virtù, molteplici....eppure..... eppure son solo, eppure " nessuna" mi vuole.


insonne non si spiega il perchè della sua solitudine e parla di questa ragazza, delle sue bugie..... chiedendosi un perchè le dice, il perchè del suo comportamento.


perchè sei solo insonne, ti sarai pur fatto un' idea....


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (25 Gennaio 2008)

aggiornamento.

ieri non mi ha mandato sms per tutto il giorno, il suo sms giornaliero è arrivato alle 01.40 di notte! Diceva, "Piccolo, sto di nuovo male. non riesco a capire cosa ho. Cerca di prenderti cura di te almeno tu. Baci".

Di nuovo parla delle sue malattie per coprire il suo disinteresse e prevenire eventuali cazziate da parte mia. Anche se stai male una telefonata/mail/sms un pò più affettuoso lo puoi mandare, no?
Meno male che le avevo detto pure che i nostri problemi derivano dal fatto che non mi sento amato da lei. Mai dire ad una persona cosa ti fa soffrire, perchè te lo fa paro paro. Io non le ho risposto. 
Lei stamattina mi scrive: "Tutto bene? non ho avuto notizie di te ieri".
Io ci ho pensato un pò e le ho scritto, lapidario, "Micia, mi dispiace che stai male. Baci".
Ormai è una corsa al disinteresse da entrambi i lati. Solo che il suo è vero. il mio è simulato. 

Alla mia collega ho mandato un sms dicendole che se voleva uscire con me avrei potuto andare a prenderla. Lei ha risposto che era stanca e che andava a dormire. 
Io ho replicato "sarà per la prossima vita, quando saremo entrambi gatti".
Anche lei capitolo chiuso. 

E' vero. Sono una persona sola. Una persona che pur di non essere solo si "fidanzerebbe" con chiunque, perchè fermamente penso che le donne (o le persone) siano tutte uguali e che, poste davanti alle medesime situazioni, reagiscano allo stesso modo. 
Sbaglio, lo so. Ma è quello che penso.  A questo punto, se proprio devo avere una fidanzata che non mi ama (perchè nessuna mi ha mai amato davvero, nonostante quello che dicevano) oppure una storia di 3-5-7-20 anni con crisi finale annessa e cuore spezzato incluso, almeno me la prendo molto bella e disinibita. 
Il problema è che tutto ha un costo. Quindi, io, alla fin fine, pago le mie donne per stare con me. L'estrema forma di prostituzione. 

Non faccio una gran vita. Conosco milioni di persone ma è come se non conoscessi nessuno. il mio mondo è i miei genitori ed il mio migliore amico, che vedo/sento ogni giorno, come se fosse lui il mio fidanzato. Ultimamente esco tutte le sere più che altro per ubriacarmi e vedere come le persone "normali" (non io) si divertono, stregato dalle oscure equazioni dell'amore e dell'attrazione che ancora a 32 anni non ho affatto capito. 
Ho comperato una casa, ma il solo pensiero di andarci a vivere da solo mi fa stare talmente male che se non trovo immediatamente qualcuno che venga a vivere con me preferisco rivenderla e starmene a casa con i miei a vita, almeno quando torno a casa ho qualcuno con cui parlare o non devo pensare ogni volta che entro dentro casa che la mia compagna sia chissà dove o con chissacchì.
Non sono una persona viziata. I miei non mi hanno mai fatto mancare nulla, compreso il superfluo, ma non ne ho mai approfittato. Non sono affatto un figlio di papà, visto che mi mantengo da solo da quando avevo 23 anni.
Nella mia testa ho un gran casino.  Questo mese è volato ed io al lavoro non combino più un cazzo. Non me ne frega più niente di niente. Faccio sempre gli stessi errori. Mi ricordo ancora il mio post entuasiastico di quest'estate (passata con lei). Lo vorrei linkare ma neppure so dove andarlo a ripescare. Anzi, meglio di no, perchè se lo rileggo, soffro ancora di più. 

Mi aspetta un futuro da stelle impacchettate e da vigli urbani coi guanti neri a lutto.

Fatti passare anche questa, eroe.  

Ah, ringrazio tutti voi per starmi così vicino in questo brutto periodo.


----------



## La Lupa (25 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Ho una lunga esperienza di ritiri spirituali. Sa...con tutti i preti che ho frequentato...e pure le monache...
> 
> Onestamente, ed ora parlo sul serio, ciò che mi ha fatto veramente crescere è sbattere il muso sulla sofferenza, prima quella degli altri, poi quella mia.
> Vedere quelli che se la passano male...che no hanno lavoro, che sono pieni di debiti.
> ...


Beh... però... tu sai quanto mi siano simpatici i preti e puoi immaginare quante suore posso aver frequentato nella mia vita!

Non è che il ritiro più o meno spirituale, o anche solo la pratica del silenzio siano di proprietà della chiesta cattolica apostolica romana (porco di quà e porco di là).

Però i frati mi son simpatici.


----------



## La Lupa (25 Gennaio 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> aggiornamento.
> 
> ieri non mi ha mandato sms per tutto il giorno, il suo sms giornaliero è arrivato alle 01.40 di notte! Diceva, "Piccolo, sto di nuovo male. non riesco a capire cosa ho. Cerca di prenderti cura di te almeno tu. Baci".
> 
> ...


Insonne, stai messo malissimo.

Sei mica un sagittario?


----------



## Iris (25 Gennaio 2008)

*Insonne*

Ti aspetta una vita invece.
Vai a vivere da solo.
Lavora seriamente.
Fatti aiutare da qualcuno, se ne senti il bisogno.
La solitudine non  è una malattia contagiosa, non è una vergogna, e soprattutto non è una condizione eterna.
Cercati, anzi non la cercare, spera di trovare una donna che non abbia un prezzo.


----------



## La Lupa (25 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Ti aspetta una vita invece.
> Vai a vivere da solo.
> Lavora seriamente.
> Fatti aiutare da qualcuno, se ne senti il bisogno.
> ...


Però Iris, credo che abbia davvero bisogno di un supporto.

Io penso che la paura di restare soli sia bruttissima. Credo che sia un vero e proprio panico. Qualche persona che ho conosciuto che ha quel problema, non l'ha mica risolto. Se non accompagnandosi con qualcuno, più o meno a caso.


----------



## Iris (25 Gennaio 2008)

Lo penso anche io...
Ma credo che debba comunque affrontarla. Vivere con mamma e papà non lo aiuta, credo. Avere una casa propria, lo costringerebbe a preoccuparsi di qualcosa di concreto.


----------



## Rebecca (25 Gennaio 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ultima digressione. Sul lavoro ho conosciuto una collega che mi piace molto. Anche io piaccio a lei, ne sono sicuro. Il punto è che con lei mi comporto da "stronzo". Le ho fatto 2 inviti a pranzo, dicendo che avrebbe pagato lei (risultato: 2 buche").
> Ieri l'ho invitata ad una festa in disco. Lei era tutta felice. Mi dice: "ok, a che ora mi vieni a prendere?". Io le dico"non ti vengo a prendere. Non mi va di andare a prendere una donna del segno del Toro. In macchina siete pericolose. Ci vediamo là". Lei ci rimane male e non risponde ai miei sms. Oggi sul lavoro era tutta scostante. Io le dico: "allora, esci stasera si o no?" Lei se la tirava alla stragrande, rispondendomi: "Non lo so, mi riservo". Io le rispondo: "perfetto, pure io ne ho una di riserva per stasera (cioè intendevo: ho una ragazza di riserva se tu non vieni!"). Lei si incazza e se ne va. Mi sa che con le donne ho perso proprio ogni equilibrio.
> O sono uno "zerbino pagante e premuroso" (quindi perdente) oppure un "cinico stronzo" (quindi perdente uguale). Tertium non datur.


----------



## Rebecca (25 Gennaio 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Ps: ne approfitto per fare qualche domanda indiscreta alla mamma.
> 
> I più grandi amori della tua vita sono persone che ti hanno trattato da regina o da troia?
> E lei, senza esitare: da troia!
> ...


I più grandi amori della mia vita sono quelli che mi hanno trattata da donna...
Quelli che trattano male, posono far soffrire di più... Ma è una sofferenza che non riguarda l'amore ma le cose irrisolte della personalità che questi vanno a colpire... Ma una volta scordati... Non te li ricordi più e se ogni tanto ti vengono in mente, magari perchè li incontri, ti sembrano dei patetici.


----------



## Bruja (25 Gennaio 2008)

*Eppure*



Tristano ha detto:


> solitudine, brutta bestia, ti fa passare per buoni e accettare troppi compromessi per pochi sparuti momenti di condivisione.
> 
> tante parole si son dette sul star bene con se stessi..... sul concetto di solitudine, insonne appare uomo solo.
> 
> ...


Io girerei la questione cat..... perchè insonne non riesce a stare solo, neppure il tempo di far chiaro in sè?  Perchè la solitudine viene vista come nemica anzichè un possibile modo di rivalutare gli altri e lui medesimoe di "rilanciare" la sua vita?   Dovrebbe liberarsi di tutte le donne che ha intorno, senza giochini, sms e cazzate varie.... imparare a conoscersi nelle luci e nelle ombre, mediare con i suoi desideri che spesso sono più capricciosi che sentiti interiormente e liberarsi dalla convinzione di amare questa o quella..... impari ad amare se stesso, poi potrà capire se quella dell'Est è sincera o meno e  se la collega è meritevole o meno.  E' LUI il problema, ma non perchè è scorretto, bensì perchè non vive bene in proprio, gli altri, le donne etc.... vengono al traino....
Bruja


----------



## MK (25 Gennaio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Quelli che trattano male, posono far soffrire di più... Ma è una sofferenza che non riguarda l'amore ma le cose irrisolte della personalità che questi vanno a colpire...


 
Brava Rita!


----------



## Old Giusy (25 Gennaio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> I più grandi amori della mia vita sono quelli che mi hanno trattata da donna...
> Quelli che trattano male, posono far soffrire di più... Ma è una sofferenza che non riguarda l'amore ma le cose irrisolte della personalità che questi vanno a colpire... Ma una volta scordati... Non te li ricordi più e se ogni tanto ti vengono in mente, magari perchè li incontri, ti sembrano dei patetici.


Giustissimo...
Patetici è la parola giusta....


----------



## Old Confù (25 Gennaio 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> aggiornamento.
> 
> ieri non mi ha mandato sms per tutto il giorno, il suo sms giornaliero è arrivato alle 01.40 di notte! Diceva, "Piccolo, sto di nuovo male. non riesco a capire cosa ho. Cerca di prenderti cura di te almeno tu. Baci".
> 
> ...


*Insonne, capisco che qst nn sia un gran periodo...spero tu riesca ad uscirne presto...un pò più di ottimismo e tieni sempre presente....che ci sono tante altre persone che come te stanno male....passerà, ci vuole solo 1 pò di tempo!!!*


----------



## Old Cat (25 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io girerei la questione cat..... perchè insonne non riesce a stare solo, neppure il tempo di far chiaro in sè? Perchè la solitudine viene vista come nemica anzichè un possibile modo di rivalutare gli altri e lui medesimoe di "rilanciare" la sua vita? Dovrebbe liberarsi di tutte le donne che ha intorno, senza giochini, sms e cazzate varie.... imparare a conoscersi nelle luci e nelle ombre, mediare con i suoi desideri che spesso sono più capricciosi che sentiti interiormente e liberarsi dalla convinzione di amare questa o quella..... impari ad amare se stesso, poi potrà capire se quella dell'Est è sincera o meno e se la collega è meritevole o meno. E' LUI il problema, ma non perchè è scorretto, bensì perchè non vive bene in proprio, gli altri, le donne etc.... vengono al traino....
> Bruja


 

si bruja.
lui ha il terrore di stare da solo.
da dove gli deriva questa paura, perchè non si concepisce  vivo, esistente , senza una compagna vicino?


----------



## Rebecca (26 Gennaio 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> *Insonne, capisco che qst nn sia un gran periodo...spero tu riesca ad uscirne presto...un pò più di ottimismo e tieni sempre presente....che ci sono tante altre persone che come te stanno male....passerà, ci vuole solo 1 pò di tempo!!!*


Purtroppo non credo che ci voglia solo quello... Ci vuole anche un po' di buona volontà e consapevolezza e voglia di essere migliori.
Se lascia passare il tempo così può solo peggiorare.


----------



## Old Confù (26 Gennaio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Purtroppo non credo che ci voglia solo quello... Ci vuole anche un po' di buona volontà e consapevolezza e voglia di essere migliori.
> Se lascia passare il tempo così può solo peggiorare.


Eh si Ritina....li ho evidenziati anch'io i problemi di Insonne, la fretta & la paura soprattutto, ma c'è anche tanto altro che lo porta ad una coazione a ripetere...spero tanto che ci pensi un pò su!!!!


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (26 Gennaio 2008)

Ragazze, ho trovato su una bancarella il dvd di un vecchio film inizi anni fine anni 70 - inizio anni 80 di Steve Martin chiamato "The Lonely Guy". Parla proprio della solitudine e della singlitudine.

Ironia della sorte, aprendo un documento word il computer mi ha recuperato il post che stavo per mandarvi PRIMA di partire. Ve lo propongo come digressione. A leggerlo adesso, già era foriero di catastrofi e disinteresse.



Ragazzi, ho un leggero problema. Voi tutti sapete delle mie perplessità con la mia ragazza dell'est (vedete il Topic "Ragazze dell'Est")

Per chi non lo sapesse, ho una ragazza dell'est europa, bellissima ed abbiamo il classico rapporto a distanza (ogni 2-3 mesi lei viene da me o io vado da lei. Io in queste occasioni le pago tutto - ristoranti di lusso, alberghi di lusso, teatri, massaggi alla spa -  tranne l'aereo).

Eravamo rimasti che devo partire per capodanno per andare a trovarla. E' da un mese che ho i biglietti prenotati. starò da lei 10 gg, con in mezzo capodanno. lei è contentissima e fomentatissima e non manca di ribadirmi tramite sms quanto mi aspetti e quanto stia facendo il conto alla rovescia dei giorni che mancano prima di vederci. 

Imprevisto:

Ieri (giorno di Natale) mi telefona in lacrime dicendo che sua madre, che da un pò di tempo a questa parte sta male (cancro alla pelle) ha avuto una specie di trauma al collo che le impedisce l'ossigenazione al cervello. Deve operarsi quanto prima. I medici le diranno nei prossimi giorni quando esattamente si dovrà operare. In sostanza mi dice che dovrà assistere sua madre (non ho capito se in casa o in ospedale, prima o dopo l'operazione, bo ?!?!). Tenete presente che i genitori di lei sono reolarmente sposati ed il padre è molto affettoso nei confronti della moglie malata. Inoltre La mia ragazza ha anche un fratello. Il punto è che se ne vuole comunque occupare lei, visto che i medici dicono che forse non camperà un altro anno. In sostanza, mi chiede se posso ritardare la data di partenza di 4-5 giorni (quindi dopo capodanno!).

io le dico che mi sarei informato e chiudo la conversazione. Mi informo. è impossibile cambiare la data di partenza, a meno che non telefono a non so quale numero cecoslovacco (la linea aerea è cecoslovacca). Inoltre, comincio a sospettare che la storia della madre sia tutta una cazzata (guardate il thread "ragazze dell'est", quando lei mi chiese dei soldi per una presunta cartella esattoriale del fisco).
la richiamo al cellulare dopo un'oretta. il cellulare suona a lungo ma lei non risponde. (succede spesso quando le telefono) Mi richiama lei, dicendomi che era in un pub col fratello e la ragazza del fratello e che la musica era troppo alta per sentire gli squilli (se, se). Adesso mi stava richiamando da fuori del pub, sul marciapiede, al freddo.
io le dico che vorrei fare gli auguri di natale alla madre e che la richiamerò l'indomani. Lei non si scompone, mi ribadisce che mi ama, che sono carinissimo, bla bla bla.
Io le dico che sono orientato a cancellare il mio volo del tutto. Sentendo il mio tono di voce molto duro e per niente melenso (in genere le nostre telefonate sono ad alto contenuto glicemico!), sentendo che sospetto di qualcosa, lei scoppia a piangere. Dice che vuole vedermi anche solo per 3 giorni. Poi, improvvisamente (ISTANTANEAMENTE) cambia tono di voce e seriamente e pacatamente, mi dice: "ok, capisco, ti amo, ciao". (in quel momento percepisco il grugnito di un uomo che le fa OH, come per invitarla a chiudere la conversazione ed a ritornare nel locale).
(Flashback: una volta l'ho chiamata alle 11 di sera. lei dormiva. era tutta assonnata. mentre mi parlava si è alzata ed ha cominciato a girare per la casa, andando in cucina. il punto è che ad ogni passo, sentivo un rumore inequivocabile di TACCHI sul parquet! forse ha le pantofole tacco 8!).
Siamo rimasti che, appena ha il responso dei medici, mi fa sapere se dovrò cambiare la data di partenza.

I miei amici mi dicono che sono un coglione. Che le donne sono tutte troie. Che sbaglio a riporre la mia felicità in una persona. Che le loro migliori trombate se le sono fatte con ragazze sposate/fidanzate, che magari poco prima di trombare avevano appena bacchettato telefonicamente il fidanzato perchè lui aveva tardato nel chiamarle (mi hanno raccontato aneddoti di questo tipo per ore). I miei genitori sono più che convinti che lei abbia un altro e che solo andare lì da lei mi espone a rischi per la mia incolumità fisica (anche perchè 3 mesi fa ho fatto una serie di investimenti che sono tutti andati a buon fine. La mia ragazza dell'est sa alla perfezione tutta la storia, visto che io le ho raccontato tutto entusiasta, dicendo che quella era la base per il nostro futuro). 

che fare?

1) non andare per niente da lei?
2) spostare la data ed andare da lei solo per 3 giorni?
3) Partire per andare a stare a casa di lei (lei abita da sola)?
4) Partire per andare in albergo (dopotutto starei sempre in vacanza per 10 giorni, cosa di cui ho assoluto bisogno, essendo stressatissimo per il lavoro) + mi faccio il capodanno in qualche disco piena di ragazze fameliche?
5) Partire e offrirmi di assistere anche io la madre, per vedere se la storia della madre è vera + per cementare il rapporto e farle vedere che nei momenti di difficoltò, io sono con lei? (magari alla fine è tutto vero e io sto facendo il più grande errore della mia vita!)
6) se scopro che la madre sta benissimo ed era tutta una cazzata: kazziarla? fare finta di niente fino alla fine della vacanza, salvo poi lasciarla dopo? andarsene via subito?

il sempre vostro Insonne nei casini più neri.

Ps.
Ma una persona che dice di amarti, può metterti in una situazione così (per la seconda volta?!?!?!)
Ma se la storia della madre fosse una cazzata, che tipo di essere umano è uno che mente su una cosa del genere?
Ma secondo voi, una ragazza che, quando siamo insieme nei locali la lascio 3 minuti per andare al bagno e già le hanno rotto le palle 5 ragazzi diversi, può stare 3 mesi senza trombare?
Ma devo essere proprio scemo per non vedere la realtà!


----------



## Bruja (26 Gennaio 2008)

*Insanne*

Perdonerai se sono stringata, ma per me non vedo cosa sia cambiato e resto del parere che la tua frase di chiusura del post sia ancora la risposta più valida.
E anche se non lo fosse..... sarebbe già una riflessione migliore che starti ad avvoltolare in questi tiramolla sul mi fido e non mi fido.   Quando hai il dubbio, è quello che la fa da padrone....
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (26 Gennaio 2008)

Io evitero' ogni tipo di commento


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Gennaio 2008)

Insonne, può essere tutto vero quel che la tua ragazza ti racconta o possono essere tutte menzogne: il fatto è che non ti fidi.
E senza fiducia non puoi continuare questo rapporto neanche se lei venisse qui e conviveste. Non si può controllare una persona minuto per minuto...

Il fatto che la abbordino in 5 in tre minuti mi sembra che lo dici da una parte da preoccupato, ma da un'altra piuttosto compiaciuto del suo fascino...
Guarda che è normale...succede a tutte anche a non bionde, non ceche, non vestite in modo sexy ...a me succedeva ...


----------



## Bruja (26 Gennaio 2008)

*P/R*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Insonne, può essere tutto vero quel che la tua ragazza ti racconta o possono essere tutte menzogne: il fatto è che non ti fidi.
> E senza fiducia non puoi continuare questo rapporto neanche se lei venisse qui e conviveste. Non si può controllare una persona minuto per minuto...
> 
> Il fatto che la abbordino in 5 in tre minuti mi sembra che lo dici da una parte da preoccupato, ma da un'altra piuttosto compiaciuto del suo fascino...
> Guarda che è normale...succede a tutte anche a non bionde, non ceche, non vestite in modo sexy ...a me succedeva ...


 
Sempre pensato che sei una gnoccolona!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (26 Gennaio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sempre pensato che sei una gnoccolona!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zitta... ha voluto fare la modesta usando il verbo al passato... succedeva...Persa ma a chi la vuoi dare a bere...?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Zitta... ha voluto fare la modesta usando il verbo al passato... succedeva...Persa ma a chi la vuoi dare a bere...?


Spiritose ...non succede più  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...veramente è successo ...ma credo che volessero farsi pagare...


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (26 Gennaio 2008)

ammazza che belle passerottone che ci sono nel forum!

(scusate il commento banale e veteromaschilista)

Ad ogni modo il punto è proprio fidarsi o non fidarsi.
Prima di quest'ultima visita che le ho fatto ero così tranquillo che mi amasse e quindi ero sereno.
Adesso invece scopro che non mi ama più e che in più è anche una grande bugiarda. A questo punto la scelta è solo mia. Solo che io non ho le palle di mollarla, anche perchè se c'è solo 0,00001 % di possibilità che lei sia sincera e che sia disposta ad avere un figlio da me (vi giuro che mai nessuna mi aveva detto che avrebbe voluto mettere famiglia con me, eppure di donne ne ho conosciute tante), preferisco "stare con lei" a costo di fare la figura dell'idiota/imbecille/zerbino a vita autocondannandomi ad un futuro d'inferno.

certo, a meno che nel frattempo non conosca qualcun'altra. In questo caso la mia scelta sarebbe molto più facile e non la rimpiangerei neppure un pò.
(mi sento come uno scimpanzè, che non lascia un ramo se non ne ha già un altro sottomano)


----------



## Old Giusy (26 Gennaio 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ammazza che belle passerottone che ci sono nel forum!
> 
> (scusate il commento banale e veteromaschilista)
> 
> ...


Io non ti capisco....
Ma come puoi fare queste affermazioni?
Ma la tua dignità di uomo dov'è?????


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (26 Gennaio 2008)

A Lettrì, ie sto co na mano davanti e n'artra de dietro!


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (26 Gennaio 2008)

Giusy, è un post in cui sragiono e mi rendo conto di sragionare. Vedi, io non ho bisogno di un analista perchè so esattamente dove sbaglio. solo che non posso farci nulla. sono compulsivo. 

barza Romana:
Il sig Felice casca in un pozzo do cacca. Urla in modo da attirare l'attenzione di qualcuno. Si avvicina un tizio che sentendo le grida, urla nel pozzo:

- chi seiiiii?
- so Feliceeeeeeee!
- e ndo stai?
- sto nella merdaaaa!

... bè allora ARIMANICE!

Ps: la tizia ha appena mandato il suo sms giornaliero, dicendo: "Marito! Sono in camera mia a casa dei miei genitori, al paese.  Mia madre si sente male di nuovo. sto provando ad aiutarla. Spero che la tua serata sia migliore della mia. Bacio!"


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Gennaio 2008)

Insonne il problema non è se lei è sincera...il problema è che TU non sei sincero con lei e con te stesso...
Dici di lei cose terribili...dimostri una mancanza di amore, fiducia e sensibilità nei suoi confronti che non sono compatibili con il pensiero di vivere con una persona e farci un figlio!!!


----------



## Old Angel (26 Gennaio 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ammazza che belle passerottone che ci sono nel forum!
> 
> (scusate il commento banale e veteromaschilista)
> 
> ...


Non per smontarti che ti ama o no, la questione del figlio è pura verità, è un investimento che rende uno stipendio se non a vita almeno per i prossimi 20 25 anni


----------



## Bruja (27 Gennaio 2008)

*Insonne*

Mi secca ripetermi quindi lancio l'ultimo messaggio sul tema... poi gradirei parlare d'altro, visto che tanto non si cava ragni dai buchi....
Questa ragazza NON è il problema è la punta di un iceberg relazionale, e, purtroppo, il fatto che sia dell'Est con annessi e connessi, rende tutto più ostico.
Affronta la realtà, tu stai con una mano davanti ed una dietro perchè quelle mani non le usi per socializzare e relazionarti serenamente..... ma ti pare che un ragazzo debba per forza stare mesi, anni a cincischiare con una donna di cui NON SI FIDA e non si fiderà mai, credimi, perchè a te alla fine non va il suo atteggiamento al di là ed al disopra che sia legittimo o meno, carattarieale o meno. E la fiducia NON si costruisce a tavolino, specie se già non c'è inizialmente.
Detto questo, che non è un giudizio su di lei che ha facoltà di fare quello che le pare, credo che tu debba vederti e considerarti come una persona che forse ha problemi fra l'amore e la proprietà di una persona, ma certo è che se con simili disagi ti metti con chi nulla ha in sè per tranquillizzarti o darti serenità di rapporto.... ci arrivi da solo vero che non è cosa????
Prova a iniziare rapporti tabula rasa, senza preconcetti o pregiudizi, sii sincero e aspettati sincerità, magari sarai deluso una, due volte, ma almeno avrai preparato un terreno in cui l'eventuale semina buona potrà germogliare e fiorire.
Così come stanno le cose non accadrà nulla di buono e.... credimi, una persona come te, che deve tastare il polso alla relazione in modo continuativo, quando mai potrà fidarsi di una che sta tanto lontano e che già presumi che faccia la furba. Ripeto non è lei il problema in questo specifico caso, ma come la vedi tu, e tu non la vedi e non la vedrai in modo fiducioso.... fidati!!!
Fatti prendere un po' dalla sindrome di Rossella..... "domani è un altro giorno"... nel senso gente nuova e vita nuova!!! Taglia quel cordone, sta necrotizzando !!
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Gennaio 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Non per smontarti che ti ama o no, la questione del figlio è pura verità, è un investimento che rende uno stipendio se non a vita almeno per i prossimi 20 25 anni


----------



## Iris (28 Gennaio 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ammazza che belle passerottone che ci sono nel forum!
> 
> (scusate il commento banale e veteromaschilista)
> 
> ...


 
Davvero?  Nessuna ti ha mai proposto o fatto capire che era disposta a mettere su famiglia con te? Mah...
Ma chi frequenti tesoro?

ps. Qualunque donna, che non sia un cesso totale viene importunata in un locale (specie discoteca)..se poi invece della gonna porta solo il girocollo, rischia pure l'aggressione...
Tu hai un idea delle donne veramente veramente sconcertante...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Davvero? Nessuna ti ha mai proposto o fatto capire che era disposta a mettere su famiglia con te? Mah...
> Ma chi frequenti tesoro?
> 
> ps.* Qualunque donna, che non sia un cesso totale viene importunata in un locale (specie discoteca*)..se poi invece della gonna porta solo il girocollo, rischia pure l'aggressione...
> Tu hai un idea delle donne veramente veramente sconcertante...


Grazie ...infatti l'avevo detto per questo non per darmi arie da "gnoccolona"...


----------



## La Lupa (28 Gennaio 2008)

Sentite un pò... esercito della salvezza (a tutti i costi!)... ma lo lasciate stare a Insonne?  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Insò... piglia, impalmala il prima possibile e ingravidala con altrettanta solerzia. Fagliene fare almeno tre uno di fila all'altro e per una decina d'anni vivi sereno.
Tanto problemi di soldi non ne hai, no?

Poi tanto vedi... ti procurerai una baby sitter carina come amante e tua moglie si farà il dentista di famiglia.

E sarete una perfetta famiglia alto-borghese di stampo multietnico.

Con figli trilinguati e lo psicanalista a mezzo servizio, feste comandate comprese. (doppio salario, però).

Guardate che c'è di peggio, eh?


----------



## Iris (28 Gennaio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Sentite un pò... esercito della salvezza (a tutti i costi!)... ma lo lasciate stare a Insonne?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lupè...sottovaluti le donne...metterla incinta mica lo pone al riparo dai guai.
Guarda la moglie di angel...riesce a tradire e a figliare contemporaneamente.
Quattro ne ha sfornati di pupi!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Per Angel: non la prendere come una mancanza di rispetto per la tua famiglia. Tu per me sei un santo!!!!


----------



## La Lupa (28 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Lupè...sottovaluti le donne...metterla incinta mica lo pone al riparo dai guai.
> Guarda la moglie di angel...riesce a tradire e a figliare contemporaneamente.
> Quattro ne ha sfornati di pupi!!!
> 
> ...


Ma lui mica vuole stare al riparo dai guai.

Lui non vuole stare solo, è diverso.


----------



## Iris (28 Gennaio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma lui mica vuole stare al riparo dai guai.
> 
> Lui non vuole stare solo, è diverso.


E allora mica deve espatriare...ne esistono tante di femmine da queste parti!!! Parecchie disposte a tenere compagnia ad un uomo, dietro ragionevole compenso.
E un pò di patriottismo per favore...e basta con questa fuga di capitali all'estero!!!


----------



## Grande82 (28 Gennaio 2008)

Immagino insonne fra 3-4 anni, di questo passo: a casa coi suoi perchè lei l'avrà lasciato senza nulla, essendosi fatta mettere incinta e poi avendolo lasciato. Per cui, lei vivrà nella casa bella comoda che lui ha da poco amorevolmente acquistato, con il suo mantenimento e i suoi figli, lui...come oggi, solo più depresso perchè li vedrà poco e più solo....
Insonne, sveglia! Se questa ragazza è buona e brava e dolce, a stare con te trXXa ci diventa! Dopo mesi di sospetti, immprovvisa freddezza e provocazioni tue.....beh, se non si è presa un amante è una santa! 
Caro Insonne, tu collabori all'immagine dell'uomo strXXo e freddo, che sposa donne molto belle e possibilmente più docili delle italiane, per avere potere anche su di loro, ma poi dentro sei di una fragilità sconcertante.
NON PUOI SPOSARE UNA DONNA E FARCI DEI FIGLI, SI' PERO' TANTO SE INCONTRO UNA MEGLIO LA LASCIO!!!!


----------



## Old amarax (28 Gennaio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> *Lupè...sottovaluti le donne...metterla incinta mica lo pone al riparo dai guai.*
> Guarda la moglie di angel...riesce a tradire e a figliare contemporaneamente.
> Quattro ne ha sfornati di pupi!!!
> 
> ...

















L'altra che mi riguarda...allattava e............. 

	
	
		
		
	


	
































  che schifo però


----------



## oscuro (29 Gennaio 2008)

*insonnè*

Insonnè, una persona saggia e avanti negli anni...mi diceva sempre:Tutto viene a chi sà aspettare...!Non mi sembra il caso...di perdersi dietro questa sinistra presenza...aspetta..insò...!!!


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (1 Febbraio 2008)

aggiornamento:

con la tizia dell'est ci scambiamo il canonico messaggino giornaliero. I suoi sono calorosi (ma mai come prima). I mei freddi e distaccati. Il bello però è che sono genuinamente distaccati. Nell'ultimo addirittura, in risposta al suo con cui mi diceva: "non voglio più litigare con te", le ho scritto: "il mio potere di cambiare le situazioni con le parole funziona solo quando lavoro". Ho superato la fase dello sconcerto e del dolore, e adesso, a mente lucida, comincio a fregarmene di lei di tutte le cazzate che mi ha detto in questi 2 anni.

Ho telefonato alla mia collega che mi piace. mezz'ora al telefono di scherzi e cazzaramenti. La invito ad uscire. lei accetta entusiasta. Le dico che LA VADO A PRENDERE IO ALLE 20.00.
Il giorno X, chiudo lo studio, rinuncio alla palestra ed a scrivere un atto che mi scadeva con immenienza, al supermarket compro deodorante-shampoo-spazzolino. Sto per 2 ore a prepararmi, in cui addirittura mi taglio le unghie dei piedi. Alle 19.30  (!) mi chiama lei e mi dice che non può più uscire perchè le è arrivato a studio uno con un atto in scadenza. Normalmente la cazzierei. Preferisco scherzarci su e continuare a cazzarare e le dico che la richiamerò per uscire nel weekend. Appena finisco la conversazione, cancello il suo numero dalle memorie del cellulare. 

Non è per niente un bel periodo. mi sento attraente come uno di 75 anni che vuole la 16enne vicino. Forse se avessi offerto alla collega di farla andare a prendere da un'autista per portarla nel più costoso ristorante della città avrebbe accettato. 

credo di non essermi mai sentito così a pezzi negli ultimi 20 anni.

Insonne in sfigato-mode & daunbaillo' - mode


----------



## Old sfigatta (1 Febbraio 2008)

ciao Insonne, non so che dire, ti mando un abbraccio e un bacetto!!


----------



## Old Confù (1 Febbraio 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> aggiornamento:
> 
> con la tizia dell'est ci scambiamo il canonico messaggino giornaliero. I suoi sono calorosi (ma mai come prima). I mei freddi e distaccati. Il bello però è che sono genuinamente distaccati. Nell'ultimo addirittura, in risposta al suo con cui mi diceva: "non voglio più litigare con te", le ho scritto: "il mio potere di cambiare le situazioni con le parole funziona solo quando lavoro". Ho superato la fase dello sconcerto e del dolore, e adesso, a mente lucida, comincio a fregarmene di lei di tutte le cazzate che mi ha detto in questi 2 anni.
> 
> ...


----------



## Old chensamurai (1 Febbraio 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> aggiornamento:
> 
> con la tizia dell'est ci scambiamo il canonico messaggino giornaliero. I suoi sono calorosi (ma mai come prima). I mei freddi e distaccati. Il bello però è che sono genuinamente distaccati. Nell'ultimo addirittura, in risposta al suo con cui mi diceva: "non voglio più litigare con te", le ho scritto: "il mio potere di cambiare le situazioni con le parole funziona solo quando lavoro". Ho superato la fase dello sconcerto e del dolore, e adesso, a mente lucida, comincio a fregarmene di lei di tutte le cazzate che mi ha detto in questi 2 anni.
> 
> ...


... hi, hi, hi... sai che ti dico?... io non ci credo... non voglio crederci... non POSSO credere che esista, al mondo, un coatto come te... un super-cafone di tal fatta... hi, hi, hi... non ci credo... hai i processi mentali di un gorilla... la finezza di un troglodita... il ragionamento di un macaco... i comportamenti di uno scimmione... con tutto il rispetto per le scimmie...


----------



## Old Confù (1 Febbraio 2008)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... sai che ti dico?... io non ci credo... non voglio crederci... non POSSO credere che esista, al mondo, un coatto come te... un super-cafone di tal fatta... hi, hi, hi... non ci credo... hai i processi mentali di un gorilla... la finezza di un troglodita... il ragionamento di un macaco... i comportamenti di uno scimmione... con tutto il rispetto per le scimmie...


 
Cattivo,cattivo bambino 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  Ciao Chen!


----------



## Bruja (1 Febbraio 2008)

*Insonne...*

Quelli che sono i processi mentali di una persona che sta evolvendo a seguito di rapporti interpersonali NON li giudico, e trovo sanatorio che cominci a smetterla di occuparti di persone così lontane da te e dalla tua realtà, ma che poichè hai deciso di sacrificare tutto contingentemente ad un uscita e ti stizzisci come una primadonna perchè l'altra persona tiene fede a IMMINENZE DI LAVORO, MI LASCIA DAVVERO PERPLESSA, DI PIU', STUPEFATTA......
Forse devi cominciare a realizzare che se ti sei fatto tenere al laccio da chio ha protittato della tua disponibilità, non è che di punto in bianco presenti il conto ad altri... faio autodafè... 
Parlo per me, ma sapendo il tuo comportamento, fossi nella ragazza che "hai cancellato" mi sarei fregata le mani per non aver più l'occasione di confrontarmi con una persona così, e sto sul leggero, sfasata!!!
Tu ben altro dovresti cancellare, e invece sei qui a darci quotidiane news di come quella scrive, messaggia e di come ti ci rapporti.... CHIUDI.... ostia, biostia e triostia!!!
Non c'è peggior presa in giro di quella che ci facciamo in proprio.....
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Febbraio 2008)

*Insonne*

Dici cose ...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma mi piaci perché sei sincero (almeno spero perché sono due anni che sei qui e se fosse una parte quella che reciti ti saresti già stufato...).
Sei fragilissimo ...continuo a vederti come un ragazzino con le insicurezze di un ragazzino e che è pronto a dare della zoccola a qualsiasi ragazzina che gli dica no ...perché si sente tanto poco amabile...
Davvero devi costruire la tua autostima ...solo allora potrai vedere donne vere che ti tratteranno da uomo.
Per il caso specifico ...succede di dare un appuntamento e poi non potere e se fosse stata una manovra sarebbe solo andata a pareggiare tue cafonate precedenti...
Dai! Le hai prese, ma le hai date...ora siete pari... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Pensa a volerti e bene...


----------



## Bruja (1 Febbraio 2008)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dici cose ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Questa è la parte più difficile..... lui deve imparare come si fa a volersi bene !!!
Ma c'è speranza...   

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (24 Marzo 2008)

care righe su uno schermo fluorescente senzienti,

l'ennesima fine. l'ennesima delusione.

dopo 3 mesi 3 di messaggini giornalieri, nonchè di periodi in cui sparivo e non mi facevo sentire per una settimana (lei però mi ha sempre cercato, addirittura arrivando a telefonare preoccupata ai miei genitori), siamo arrivati all'epilogo.

stizzito dal fatto che, a prescindere da quello che dice (cioè che mi ama e vuole avere una famiglia da me) ancora non mi ha mai detto quando fisicamente ci vedremo, nonostante glielo abbia chiesto 10000 volte, le ho mandato un sms dicendole che se non trova una soluzione alla nostra lontananza, è meglio finire la nostra relazione. Il giorno dopo la chiamo. 

Lei è a casa dei suoi assieme a tutti i suoi parenti (compreso il suo zio e datore di lavoro. digressione: lo zio ha 38 anni, smilzo,  faccia da secchione che non ti passa il compito in classe, anonimo, sposato e con 2 figli, di cui una appena nata, ha una sua società. La mia ragazza lavora per lui. Spesso vanno a cena lui e lei fuori da soli. Spesso lui la manda a cenza fuori con i clienti della società per propiziare la formazione di contratti).

mi dice che è stata male tutta la sera perchè, dopo aver letto il mio sms, pensava che cercassi una scusa per lasciarla. Io le dico solo che voglio che lei trovi una soluzione. Lei mi dice che non ha i soldi per comperare il biglietto per venire in Italia, nonostante lavori ormai tutti i giorni fino alle 20 in ufficio. 
Poi io le dico: ma se voui vengo io da te. e lei: "forse il mese prossimo mi devo operare. parlo col mio medico e ti faccio sapere, ok? (nda "aridagli con le cazzate"!)

Durante la chiamata, ogni tanto entrano delle persone nella sua stanza e lei, contenta, nella sua lingua, dice loro: "Sto parlando con Insonne. Tutti qui ti fanno i loro auguri di pasqua a te ed alla tua famiglia". Lei poi la sento che ridacchia. Mi dice che lo zio, che ha bevuto troppo brandy, le fa le boccacce e ci prende in giro, facendo mmm mmm mmm (simulando 2 che innamorati si baciano). Io non ci faccio caso. La conversazione va avanti nel solito modo zuccheroso, in cui lei mi ridice che mi ama, bla bla bla, che ha sotto gli occhi il vestito rosa della sua neo-nipote e che sogna di avere un figlio da me... bla bla bla

la sento che ridacchia. mi dice che lo zio è rientrato in camera e che adesso la sta facendo ridere, toccando un cuscino. Lei ad un certo ride, dice qualcosa nella sua lingua, a un certo punto mi dice, davanti a lui, "ok. ciao. prenditi cura di te" (odio quando mi dice così). io la saluto come non ho mai fatto, incazzato, dicendo: "vabè, ciao, eh!".

(forse sono esagerato, ma quando una persona con cui sto si mette a fare comunella con terza persone per prendermi per il culo divento una belva)

ho il sangue alla testa. le mando un sms dove scrivo: "grazie per aver riso assieme a qualcuno che ridicolizza i nostri sentimenti. Non voglio più sentirti e vaffanculo".

Mi aspettavo che mi chiamasse e si scusasse. E invece mi manda un sms dove dice: "quel qualcuno è mio zio! mi è stato vicino in momenti difficili prima ancora che ti conoscessi. non tollero le mancanze di rispetto! come osi parlare così? stavolta non ti perdono. mi hai perso!". (!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)

a quel punto ho cancellato tutti i suoi sms nonchè il suo numero di telefono per evitare di chiamarla in un momento di debolezza. 

commenti:
-nei fatti non gliene frega un cazzo di me, a prescindere da quello che dice
- ha detto chiaramente che lo zio è più importante di me, che gli ho chiesto di sposarmi e lei ha detto di sì.
- in 3 mesi non mi ha mai invitato ad andare da lei. Adesso se ne esce che si deve operare (!?!?!?!)
-i miei amici dicono che 9 su 10 lo zio se la tromba e che mentre lei era al telefono con me lui le toccava il culo (Io mi vergognerei come una merda se tra venti anni ci provassi o mi trombassi mia nipote, figlia di mia sorella, magari diventata una bella ragazza, che ho visto nascere).
- lo zio può ridicolizzare il rapporto tra me e lei e io non posso dire nulla. 

io stanotte non ho chiuso occhio. adesso sono le 7 di mattina e non so che cazzo fare. non so come passare le prossime ore. mi viene da piangere. mi sento uno schifo, anche se sono convinto di non aver sbagliato nulla (anche se il mio sms era duro, non capisco l'esigenza di schierarsi contro di me, dopo 2 ore di micci picci telefonico).

cazzo faccio? la richiamo? non la richiamo? la cazzio? faccio finta di niente? Stare con lei vuol dire essere l'ultima delle priorita. Posso accettarlo?  Chi cazzo sono io o che cazzo ho fatto di male per meritarmi una stronza del genere?

ieri dopo questo episodio sono andato a vedere la casa dove abiterò. è stupenda. dovrei essere l'uomo più felice del mondo e invece non me en frega nulla e mi sento una cacca. 

vorrei sparire. in un mattino calmo come questo. qui dormono tutti, tranne io.


----------



## Old Cat (24 Marzo 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> care righe su uno schermo fluorescente senzienti,
> 
> l'ennesima fine. l'ennesima delusione.
> 
> ...


 

cancella dalla tua vita quella donna.
è negativa, è subdola.
insonne...... mi dispiace tanto che stai male, maledettamente male ma.... te lo dico francamente...quella donna mi suona strana parecchio.Ti sta prendendo in giro da quando ti ha conosciuto o poco dopo.

cat


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (24 Marzo 2008)

sono le 11.14

la tentazione di telefonarle è alta, più che altro per chiederle se ha intenzione di tener fede al fatto che ha detto di sì quando le ho chiesto di sposarmi oppure se mi devo considerare single. solo che non lo faccio. ripeto, non credo di avere sbagliato nulla con lei, e quindi un pò di amor proprio mi ci vuole, altrimenti davvero la legittimo, anche per un eventuale futuro, a ridere di me o a prendermi per il culo assieme a terze persone (comunque più importanti di me, nella sua ottica) o peggio, visto che le mancanze di rispetto, quando si perdona facilmente, sono esponenziali.

il tempo non passa.

non so come impegnare il tempo. Ho provato a dormire ma senza risultato. ho provato a leggere qualche dylan dog, ma solo guardando le figure perchè non riesco a concentrarmi su nulla. é inutile stare qui a casa. Vado a studio, anche se, essendo il mio un lavoro di "testa" non riuscirò a fare nulla e mi deprimerò sempre di più.

maledetto me. maledetto me. maledetto me. maledetto me. maledetto me. maledetto me. maledetto me. maledetto me. maledetto me. maledetto me. maledetto me. maledetto me. maledetto me. maledetto me. maledetto me. maledetto me. maledetto me. maledetto me. maledetto me. maledetto me. maledetto me. maledetto me. maedetto me. maledetto me. maledetto me. 

mi sento un fantasma. ho un senso di intorpidimento facciale. la mia faccia è prive di espressione. assente. smarrita. persa. ho letto e riletto tutti i posti di questo 3d. 
che faccio per far passare il tempo? sta cazzo di lancetta piccola dell'orologio che è sempre lì. mi do una botta in testa? mi ubriaco? esco per vedere quanto sono felici le coppiette nei giardinetti? 

ieri un mio amico grantrombatore, già citato in questo post, mi ha detto che lui di ragazze se ne è trombate a tonnellate, tutte sposate, fidanzate, italiane, straniere, e che le donne sono tutte uguali, "vogliono il cazzo così come noi vogliamo la fica", quindi non bisogna dar mai loro fiducia, altrimenti uno fa la mia fine. è uno che alle spalle ha 3 delusioni amorose grosse. adesso ha capito che far piangere è meglio che piangere. non voglio diventare così.

ieri ho rivisto un mio amico cocainomane, 40enne, alcolista, grasso e sfatto (una volta era un bel ragazzo), che passa il tempo tra mignotte e ammucchiate con coppie e scambisti. ha alle spalle anche lui una delusione grossa. non voglio diventare così. 

vorrei trovare una che si merita il mio amore e che sia sincera. troppo difficile? non voglio continuare così. 

vorrei essere come i miei genitori che non hanno mai chiesto dalla vita mai niente di più che essere sempre l'uno vicino all'altro (altri tempi). 

vado a fare colazione anche se non ho fame. Ho i crampi allo stomaco, come quando uno è innamorato. Prima però mi asciugo le lacrime perchè mi vergogno di farmi vedere così davanti a mia madre. 

11.34

sparisco per un pò


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (24 Marzo 2008)

non vi preoccupate, non mi suicido mica (tante volte vi foste allarmati!)


----------



## Old Cat (24 Marzo 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> non vi preoccupate, non mi suicido mica (tante volte vi foste allarmati!)


 
di questo non ho dubbi. Sei troppo intelligente.


----------



## Verena67 (24 Marzo 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> care righe su uno schermo fluorescente senzienti,
> 
> l'ennesima fine. l'ennesima delusione.  .


Inso', buona pasquetta!

perché non vai in una videoteca e affitti HOSTEL?!

istruttivo, sai?!

Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (24 Marzo 2008)

Cat ha detto:


> cancella dalla tua vita quella donna.
> è negativa, è subdola.
> insonne...... mi dispiace tanto che stai male, maledettamente male ma.... te lo dico francamente...quella donna mi suona strana parecchio.Ti sta prendendo in giro da quando ti ha conosciuto o poco dopo.
> 
> cat


 
Concordo.

Ti manca totalmente di rispetto.

Bacio!


----------



## Old Giusy (24 Marzo 2008)

Caro Insonne, quando si hanno dei dubbi un fondo di verità c'è sempre.
Ed in questo caso, tu fai più che bene a sospettare, questa ragazza ti ha mentito parecchie volte, non credo sia degna della tua fiducia.
Dici di desiderare una donna sincera accanto a te, non perderti dietro questa ragazza che non potrà mai garantirti un futuro sereno, per la sua stessa natura, che non potrai mai cambiare.
Capisco che quando finisce una storia si possa star male, ci siamo passati tutti. Ma la vita offre possibilità di cambiamento, basta solo essere predisposti.
Per il momento è giusto che tu pianga, che tu stia male, che non dorma, ma è nei momenti più difficili che vien fuori la personalità di un uomo. Uomo è chi affronta il dolore con sensibilità, ma anche con dignità e forza. Per te è arrivato il momento di metterti in gioco, di dimostrare a te stesso quanto vali e quali tempi di recupero hai dinanzi ad un dolore. Non farti abbattere, sarebbe una grande dimostrazione di debolezza e di scarsa personalità.
Dedicati al tuo lavoro, alla tua nuova casa, smussa i lati del tuo carattere più spigolosi, fà che questa esperienza da negativa diventi positiva, un'esperienza, appunto, che possa portarti ad un miglioramento.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Marzo 2008)

*Insonne*

Sinceramente, e qui (salvo casi patologici) non c'è ragione di non essere sinceri, io credo che lei non c'entri nulla.
Credo che tu ti sia cercato una ragazza lontana proprio per non viverlo un rapporto.
A lei non interessa di te, ti può trovare carino, essere contanta di poter parlare del fidanzato italiano pieno di qualità, ma non le interessa di te.
Ma il fatto importante è che a te non interessa di lei. E' solo un alibi per non metterti alla prova in un rapporto vero.
Infatti hai degli amici che sono dei poveretti e che nessuno si terrebbe come amici (ma tu li stimi? pensi forse che possano esserti di conforto, appoggio? ti fidi di elementi del genere? e loro ti considerano un amico? farebbero male perché tu non li stimi e non ti fidi e giustamente loro non si fideranno e non ti stimeranno) allora perché te li tieni?
Per due ragioni principali: perché ti confermano che le donne son tutte tr... e che non è possibile avere relazioni stabili e serie.
Tu non vuoi un rapporto e cerchi donne inaffidabili per la lontananza e per come si comportano e che non stimi già in partenza e di cui non ti fidi e che cerchi di conquistare mostrando il tuo successo professionale ed economico e offrendo pure un matrimonio in Italia così come si fa svolazzare un biglietto della lotteria.
Tu non vuoi un rapporto vero che potresti trovare con una brava ragazza italiana che magari incroci tutti i giorni e che ignori perché è in jeans, scarpe basse, struccata e lavora e studia seriamente.
Non lo vuoi perché hai paura di non essere all'altezza mentre in questo modo puoi continuare a dare la colpa al destino e alla donna di turno e confermarti che sono tutte uguali.
Ti piace anche leggere qui per confermarti che tanto tutti i rapporti finiscono con tradimenti e che non vale la pena di provarci.
Certo che però un futuro in cui ti vedi ridotto come quei falliti dei tuoi "amici" ti spaventa, spaventerebbe chiunque l'idea di una vita disperata!
Tu sei terrorizzato all'idea di staccarti dal nido confortevole della tua famiglia, dai tuoi genitori che (vero o no) ti paiono un ideale irraggiungibile.
Tu devi immaginare un tuo futuro e lavorare per quello con la stessa energia, impegno e intelligenza che hai dimostrato sul lavoro.
E comprendere che forse hai bisogno di un corso di aggiornamento...da uno psicologo.
La ragazza dell'est lasciala alla sua vita, che è mal messa pure lei, poveretta.


----------



## Old lele51 (24 Marzo 2008)

*Comincia a Dormire....*



Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> care righe su uno schermo fluorescente senzienti,
> 
> l'ennesima fine. l'ennesima delusione.
> 
> ...





Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> sono le 11.14
> 
> la tentazione di telefonarle è alta, più che altro per chiederle se ha intenzione di tener fede al fatto che ha detto di sì quando le ho chiesto di sposarmi oppure se mi devo considerare single. solo che non lo faccio. ripeto, non credo di avere sbagliato nulla con lei, e quindi un pò di amor proprio mi ci vuole, altrimenti davvero la legittimo, anche per un eventuale futuro, a ridere di me o a prendermi per il culo assieme a terze persone (comunque più importanti di me, nella sua ottica) o peggio, visto che le mancanze di rispetto, quando si perdona facilmente, sono esponenziali.
> 
> ...





Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> non vi preoccupate, non mi suicido mica (tante volte vi foste allarmati!)


Caro amico, credo tu non ti renda ancora conto di quello che ti sei salvato, e se  d'amore è quello che hai bisogno, no credo che tu lo trovi troppo lontano da casa tua, basta chiudere questa storia e comincia a girare, cazzo... sei giovane, intraprenente e mi sembra che economicamente non hai rogne... allora te le cerchi le rogne...dai ANIMO, sù alzati asciuga le lacrime e fuori dalle quattro mura... fuori cè un mondo che aspetta per tè... vai...Lele


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Marzo 2008)

insonne, ne ho letta una parte e mi è venuta l'acidità di stomaco.


beh..una cosa è sicura: hai un amico che ti vuole bene.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2008)

io non esiterei a mollare il colpo anche se so che ci si soffre parecchio.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (24 Marzo 2008)

la giornata tutto sommato è andata bene. sono riuscito a lavorare. ho smesso alle 20.30. sono tornato a casa. l'unico problema è che non riesco a staccarmi da quel cavolo di cellulare, in attesa di una sua chiamata.

poi razionalmente penso:

perchè dovrei aspettare la chiamata di una stronza che a parole mi ama ma che nei fatti mi ignora e che mi ritiene meno importante addirittura di suo zio, nonostante tutto quello che ho fatto per lei in anni di rapporto?

perchè dovrei dar credito ad una che è in grado di mentire inventandosi malattie gravi per se ed i suoi familiari, pur di temporeggiare perchè chissà con chi cavolo sta trombando ora? 

perchè l'amore mi arriva sempre per chi non se lo merita, e finisce che rimango dilaniato tra cuore e ragione?

dove è la mia dignità di essere umano? Come posso pretendere rispetto dagli altri se sono io il primo a non avere rispetto per me, buttandomi dietro alla prima troia che sventola la parola amore-figli-famiglia?

mi collego ad una chat, va. magari conosco qualcuno di interessante.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Marzo 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> la giornata tutto sommato è andata bene. sono riuscito a lavorare. ho smesso alle 20.30. sono tornato a casa. l'unico problema è che non riesco a staccarmi da quel cavolo di cellulare, in attesa di una sua chiamata.
> 
> poi razionalmente penso:
> 
> ...


Scusa, eh, ma quello che ti scriviamo tu lo leggi?


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (24 Marzo 2008)

P/R, ammazza se lo leggo. Ho riletto tutti i vostri post anche decine di volte. Sono proprio quelli che mi hanno impedito di fare la cazzata di telefonare. Sono proprio quelli che mi spingono adesso a fare un percorso di autostima e di costruzione e di lavoro su me stesso che urge immediatamente, visto che, lo ripeto, non vorrei ritrovarmi come i miei amici. 
a proposito, ho usato la parola "amici" in senso improprio. in realtà sono conoscenti.


----------



## Old Confù (24 Marzo 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> P/R, ammazza se lo leggo. Ho riletto tutti i vostri post anche decine di volte. Sono proprio quelli che mi hanno impedito di fare la cazzata di telefonare. Sono proprio quelli che mi spingono adesso a fare un percorso di autostima e di costruzione e di lavoro su me stesso che urge immediatamente, visto che, lo ripeto, non vorrei ritrovarmi come i miei amici. sto anche cercando di capire quanto la mia tendenza ad essere occasionalmente sado-masochista nella mia dimensione sessuale possa essere correlato a tutti i miei casini col gentil sesso. Chiariamoci, sono masochista non nel senso che mi piace il dolore fisico, che non sopporterei mai, ma nel senso che, diciamo, mi piace spesso l'idea di essere dominato quando incontro una ragazza che mi piace. credo che sia una cosa comune a molti maschietti. se invece non mi piace, sono io che faccio il sadico, sempre tuttavia in modo soft (il sesso è in primis gioco e consenso). non vorrei che queste carenze di rispetto che ricevo nella vita sentimentale al di fuori dal letto siano correlate a quelle che ricevo in un momento di "gioco". Cavolo, spero di non avervi sconvolto con questo aspetto di me. tuttavia sono cose che pratico molto di rado. (Dottore, è grave?)
> 
> a proposito, ho usato la parola "amici" in senso improprio. in realtà sono conoscenti.


Insonne, ti mando 1 bacio perchè concordo con Persa....mi fai 1 gran tenerezza con tutte le tue paure e le tue seghe mentali!!!!

Ma perchè 6 così?!? perchè vai in cerca della stronza, e diventi insicuro e tenero....Mentre se ne trovi 1 "normale" per cui varrebbe la pena di rischiare, la tratti di mer@@a???
Che fine ha fatto la ragazza che ti aveva chiesto di uscire???

Insonne...la vita, 1 rapporto vero, si costruiscono giorno per giorno...con costanza, pazienza, investendo e rispettando...nonostante ciò niente ci può preservare dal dolore, e dalla delusione...ma quelle si superano...e davvero...Ti dedico 1 frase di 1 canzone di Jovanotti, che solitamente nn mi piace ma ci credo in qsta frase..._L'unico pericolo che sento veramente è quello di nn riuscire + a sentire niente!!! _I sentimenti vale sempre la pena viverli, anche se fanno soffrire...nei tuoi amici vedo solo aridità...ed è tristissimo!!!Passa attraverso la delusione e superala!!!!
E cerca qlcuno che abbia rispetto di te....che le stronze nn sono indimenticabili....sono solo una sublimazione momentanea di emozioni...quelle che poi ti ricoderai per tutta la vita, sono le persone che a te ci hanno tenuto veramente...e che magari nn 6 riuscito ad apprezzare!!!!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Marzo 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> care righe su uno schermo fluorescente senzienti,
> 
> l'ennesima fine. l'ennesima delusione.
> 
> ...


Non conosco la tua storia, ma questo racconto la dice lunga. E' lo scontro fra due culture completamente diverse, dove è difficile farsi comprendere, e dove la maggioranza del tempo si rimedia ai danni che si procurano reciprocamente.

E' la storia lontana vissuta in prima persona con una ragazza del Taiwan. Ciò che per noi è sott'inteso, chiaro e logico, per loro non lo è. Ad esempio, non vivono rapporti con piena sincerità, c'è sempre qualcosa che non va. E per non dire cosa non va, si inventano le storie più allucinanti. Come quella di farsi operare. Come se fosse una cosa bella o normalissima da fare.

Però comprendo, che in una famiglia dove le pareti non ci sono, e parenti dalla nonna fino al neonato stanno più o meno nella stessa stanza, dove privacy non esiste, e dove tutto deve essere raccontato, una ragazza non può essere se stessa.

Impossibile andare a trovarla, impossibile farsi visitare, era in Europa per viaggio, ma non me l'ha detto. La nostra storia fu finita al suo compleanno, dove ha capito male una frase, e non era disposta ad indagare come la intendevo. Eppure era una ragazza intelligentissima.

Oggi credo che non avrebbe mai funzionato. Le culture diverse possono essere un handicap insormontabile ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Marzo 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> P/R, ammazza se lo leggo. Ho riletto tutti i vostri post anche decine di volte. Sono proprio quelli che mi hanno impedito di fare la cazzata di telefonare. Sono proprio quelli che mi spingono adesso a fare un percorso di autostima e di costruzione e di lavoro su me stesso che urge immediatamente, visto che, lo ripeto, non vorrei ritrovarmi come i miei amici.
> a proposito, ho usato la parola "amici" in senso improprio. in realtà sono conoscenti.


Sono lieta che ci leggi e ancor di più se quelli non sono tuoi amici.
Però dovresti smettere di ridurre categorie le donne che frequenti perché sei tu che le scegli proprio perché per la loro inafferabilità (dovuta in parte alla distanza in parte alla diversa cultura) perché ti permette di proiettare su di loro quel che vuoi: amore o odio.


----------



## Verena67 (25 Marzo 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> perchè *l'amore (mi) arriva sempre per chi non se lo merita*, e finisce che rimango dilaniato tra cuore e ragione? .


questo è profondamente FALSO, ed è la fonte di tutti i tuoi problemi.

Devi iniziare un cammino SPIRITUALE sul serio, per capire quanto è falso quel che dici qua sopra .

Bacio!


----------



## Verena67 (25 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Non conosco la tua storia, ma questo racconto la dice lunga. E' lo scontro fra due culture completamente diverse, dove è difficile farsi comprendere, e dove la maggioranza del tempo si rimedia ai danni che si procurano reciprocamente.
> 
> E' la storia lontana vissuta in prima persona con una ragazza del Taiwan. Ciò che per noi è sott'inteso, chiaro e logico, per loro non lo è. Ad esempio, non vivono rapporti con piena sincerità, c'è sempre qualcosa che non va. E per non dire cosa non va, si inventano le storie più allucinanti. Come quella di farsi operare. Come se fosse una cosa bella o normalissima da fare.
> 
> ...


 
Giova', non devo essere razzista, ma perché dobbiamo NOI adeguarci a queste culture retrive, arcaiche, improntate alla menzogna e al sotterfugio?!

E che cavolo!

Vuol dire poprio cercarsela!

Ci sono tante ragazze italiane in gamba e molto piu' BELLE di ste quattro sgallettate capaci solo di mentire come serve da taverna del medioevo...diciamo le cose come stanno!

Bacio!


----------



## Old carlotta (25 Marzo 2008)

*diciamo le cose come stanno*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Ci sono tante ragazze italiane in gamba e molto piu' BELLE di ste quattro sgallettate capaci solo di mentire come serve da taverna del medioevo...diciamo le cose come stanno!


certo che ridurre millenni di storia, cultura, popolazioni, all'epiteto di "quattro sgallettate" fa un pò venire i brividi..
ma come fate?
immagino extraterresti evoluti che ci guardano dall'alto e si dicono: guarda un pò sti quattro coglioni..
e mica avrebbero tutti i torti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Marzo 2008)

carlotta ha detto:


> certo che ridurre millenni di storia, cultura, popolazioni, all'epiteto di "quattro sgallettate" fa un pò venire i brividi..
> ma come fate?
> immagino extraterresti evoluti che ci guardano dall'alto e si dicono: guarda un pò sti quattro coglioni..
> e mica avrebbero tutti i torti.


Credo che non vengano "ridotti" millenni di cultura a quell'epiteto, ma le ragazze in questione.
Non credo che sia necessario andare all'estero per trovare persone inaffidabili, ma spesso chi cerca persone inaffidabili le trova più facilmente tra chi è diverso perché è proprio l'incomunicabilità che vuole.
Le persone affidabili cercano una profonda comprensione che è più semplice all'interno di una stessa cultura. Questo non esclude che si possa lavorare a un rapporto anche con persone di altri paesi.

Poi lasciamo perdere che quanto sopra viene invalidato dal fatto che la maggior parte dei tradimenti avviene con persone molto vicine da tutti i punti di vista...


----------



## Verena67 (25 Marzo 2008)

carlotta ha detto:


> certo che ridurre millenni di storia, cultura, popolazioni, all'epiteto di "quattro sgallettate" fa un pò venire i brividi..
> ma come fate?
> immagino extraterresti evoluti che ci guardano dall'alto e si dicono: guarda un pò sti quattro coglioni..
> e mica avrebbero tutti i torti.


 
con il cavolo, cara Carlotta!

Qui nessuno giudica interi popoli, io meno che meno.

Ma le tipe che ci descrivono e CHE SONO QUATTRO SGALLETTATE!

Poi se vogliamo eccedere nel buonismo a tutti i costi per cui una solo perché è straniera è SANTA e INTOCCABILE, io non ci sto! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Conosco un sacco di ragazze dell'est e marocchine ottime.

Conosco un sacco di SGALLETTATE di ogni origine.

Quelle descritte SONO SGALLETTATE. PUNTO.

Bacio!


----------



## brugola (25 Marzo 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> con il cavolo, cara Carlotta!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è proprio come dici tu. Oggi per non essere tacciata di razzismo devi essere falsamente buonista.


----------



## Lettrice (25 Marzo 2008)

Verena for President!!!


----------



## Old carlotta (25 Marzo 2008)

*verena*

forse mi sono persa qualche descrizione di oggettiva sgallettata e me ne scuso.
ma continuo a ritenere che la bellezza (intesa in senso lato) non abbia passaporti, così come la bruttura.
forse il tuo parlare di "ragazze italiane molto più belle" contrapposte alle sgallettate mi ha tratto in inganno.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Marzo 2008)

carlotta ha detto:


> forse mi sono persa qualche descrizione di oggettiva sgallettata e me ne scuso.
> ma continuo a ritenere che la bellezza (intesa in senso lato) non abbia passaporti, così come la bruttura.
> forse il tuo parlare di "ragazze italiane molto più belle" contrapposte alle sgallettate mi ha tratto in inganno.


Probabilmente chi frequenta il forum da molto tempo risponde a un altro utente storico tenendo conto di molti altri interventi di cui i più recenti utenti sono all'oscuro.
Insonne frequenta ragazze che descrive in modo tremendo e il fatto che non siano italiane non è la sola cosa che le accomuna.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (25 Marzo 2008)

ragazze, non ne facciamo una cosa etnica.

ciò che conta è che sto malissimo, ho dormito 3 ore rigirandomi nel letto, ho la tentazione di chiamarla che cresce, ma poi penso che se non mi risponde o se mi risponde e mi tratta male mi butto sotto la metro, ogni volta che suona il telefono penso che è lei, oggi davanti a un giudice, dopo un udienza che ho condotto con un senso di assenza incredibile (dicevo una parola ogni 5 secondi, biascicando le vocali) mi è venuto da piangere ed ho dovuto chiedere una sospensione accampando come scusa un attacco di diarrea, penso che domani quando andrò nella nuova casa mi sentirò solo come una merda, visto che nella mia testa, quando ho preso quella casa, immaginavo di varcarne la soglia tenendo in braccio lei e immaginavo bambini biondi che correvano in giardino.


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Marzo 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> con il cavolo, cara Carlotta!
> 
> Qui nessuno giudica interi popoli, io meno che meno.
> 
> ...


VERENA...la parolina giusta è "descritta.."...non sgallettata!

In ciò che leggo di Insonne, noto sempre un fondo di disprezzo, di astio, che sia la ragazza dell'est o la collega che gli fa la battutina sull'esser figlio di papà...poco importa.

E in quell'atteggiamento noto tanta prevenzione, e il pretendere sempre che siano gli altri o meglio le altre (dell'est, dell'ovest del nord o del sud poco importa) che si dovrebbero adattare all'Insonne pensiero, all'Insonne umorismo, all'Insonne morale, all'Insonne intolleranza, all'Insonne...tutto. Salvo Insonne reazioni stizzite e parecchio umorali verso chi è, per il fatto stesso di essere un altro essere umano, diverso da Insonne o da quella che per Insonne è l'unica vera autentica possibilità di happy family...che è l'Insonne family!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Credo che un bagnetto di umiltà, di umanità "vera", di gente presa per come è e non per come vuole lui, potrebbe aiutarlo...quella che una volta si chiamava comprensione, accettazione dell'altro, del diverso....perchè per lui pare che tutti/e siano diversi/e e altri/e... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Che, in fondo, è sempre accettazione di sè!

Perchè il primo con cui pare confliggere quotidianamente...è proprio Insonne stesso!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Marzo 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> ragazze, non ne facciamo una cosa etnica.
> 
> ciò che conta è che sto malissimo, ho dormito 3 ore rigirandomi nel letto, ho la tentazione di chiamarla che cresce, ma poi penso che se non mi risponde o se mi risponde e mi tratta male mi butto sotto la metro, ogni volta che suona il telefono penso che è lei, oggi davanti a un giudice, dopo un udienza che ho condotto con un senso di assenza incredibile (dicevo una parola ogni 5 secondi, biascicando le vocali) mi è venuto da piangere ed ho dovuto chiedere una sospensione accampando come scusa un attacco di diarrea, penso che domani quando andrò nella nuova casa mi sentirò solo come una merda, visto che nella mia testa, quando ho preso quella casa, immaginavo di varcarne la soglia tenendo in braccio lei e immaginavo bambini biondi che correvano in giardino.


Questa cosa era in coma da mesi ...dovevi solo trovare il coraggio di ...staccare la spina.
Ma guarda se un trentenne figo deve stare così invece di andarsi a fare un happy hour da qualche parte e uscire dal locale con una stupenda ...bruna...


----------



## Old Confù (25 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questa cosa era in coma da mesi ...dovevi solo trovare il coraggio di ...staccare la spina.
> Ma guarda se un trentenne figo deve stare così invece di andarsi a fare un happy hour da qualche parte e uscire dal locale con una stupenda ...bruna...

















Brava Persa...te la quoto alla grandissima!!!

& appoggio anche Fedy...Insonne, 1 pò meno impulsivo e un pò più umile....scoltale le donne che conosci...hai visto mai che ci trovi qlcosina che ti faccia stare bene!!!
E Dai...dalla un'opportunità di farsi conoscere a chi ti sta accanto...Basta partire prevenuti!!!


----------



## Verena67 (25 Marzo 2008)

carlotta ha detto:


> forse mi sono persa qualche descrizione di oggettiva sgallettata e me ne scuso.
> ma continuo a ritenere che la bellezza (intesa in senso lato) non abbia passaporti, così come la bruttura.
> forse il tuo parlare di "ragazze italiane molto più belle" contrapposte alle sgallettate mi ha tratto in inganno.


 
già in passato tu eri saltata su con questo discorso del razzismo, apprezzo il giusto rilievo dato ai valori della multiculturalità e della democrazia, lo condivido.

Ora, nessuno qui vende o compra patenti di razzismo o non razzismo. A me francamente importano anche poco. Sono cristiana, e quindi non giudico che tutti per cio' che fanno e  non per quel che "sono" a livello di corredo genetico, culturale, etc.

Ma è un fatto , a mio avviso, che molti ragazzi italiani "preferiscono" (perché piu' malleabili? Perché con meno "pretese"?) certe straniere che si comportano da sgallettate.

Ed è un fatto che ci sono un sacco di italiane oggettivamente piu' belle  e piu' "sane" (a livello di comportamento) di alcune ragazze straniere che del loro aspetto e dei loro modi (come peraltro tante italiane, non lo nego...) ci campano ECCOME...o no?!


Bacio!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Marzo 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Giova', non devo essere razzista, ma *perché dobbiamo NOI adeguarci a queste culture retrive, arcaiche, improntate alla menzogna e al sotterfugio*?!
> 
> E che cavolo!
> 
> ...


Difatti volevo dire che non dobbiamo, ed anche se tentassimo, il successo è questionabile.


----------



## La Lupa (26 Marzo 2008)

Io continuo a pensare che siate fatti l'uno per l'altra.


----------



## brugola (26 Marzo 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Quello che vi chiedo è, dal profilo tecnico:
> 
> UNA DONNA "IN QUEI GIORNI" DAVVERO NON PUO' FARE L'AMORE MA NEPPURE PUO' ESSERE SFIORATA ALTRIMENTI PROVA UN FASTIDIO INELIMINABILE?


no. è una cagata galattica.


----------



## Grande82 (26 Marzo 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> non voglio diventare così.
> 
> *vorrei trovare una che si merita il mio amore e che sia sincera. troppo* *difficile?* non voglio continuare così.
> 
> vorrei essere come i miei genitori che non hanno mai chiesto dalla vita mai niente di più che essere sempre l'uno vicino all'altro (altri tempi).


 Non è troppo difficile, è solo che, SE NON E' QUELLO CHE SEI DISPOSTO A DARE, PERCHE' ALL'IMPROVVISO DOVRESTI RICEVERLO DA UN'ALTRA PERSONA? 
Insonne, tu non doni a nessuna il  tuo amore sincero, non hai nessuna accanto tanto importante da non chiedere nulla se non essere sempre l'uno vicino all'altra.
Tu non ami questa donna e questa è la cosa che ti distrugge di più. Ami l'idea di futuro che ti eri costruito assieme a lei. E non è sufficiente. Non sei disposto ad amare totalmente e sinceramente, superando incomprensioni, ansie, paure, difficoltà, errori. Io a volte non mi sopporto da sola e non mi piaccio in alcune cose che faccio. Come posso pensare di trovare qualcuno che sopporto al 100% e che mi piaccia in tutto quello che fa? Sei davvero disposto a metterti in gioco in un rapporto vero? Perchè nel caso, è questo, un rapporto vero.....


----------



## Bruja (26 Marzo 2008)

*Insonne*

Riprendo un pezzo del tuo post, il resto lo si può tralasciare per quante volte lo hai già detto in varie salse:

-nei fatti non gliene frega un cazzo di me, a prescindere da quello che dice
Qesto era noto e chiaro da tempo
- ha detto chiaramente che lo zio è più importante di me, che gli ho chiesto di sposarmi e lei ha detto di sì.
Che strane cionversazioni fra zii e matrimoni annunciati
- in 3 mesi non mi ha mai invitato ad andare da lei. Adesso se ne esce che si deve operare (!?!?!?!) Un intervento casualmente opportunissimo non lo si nega a nessuno 
-i miei amici dicono che 9 su 10 lo zio se la tromba e che mentre lei era al telefono con me lui le toccava il culo (Io mi vergognerei come una merda se tra venti anni ci provassi o mi trombassi mia nipote, figlia di mia sorella, magari diventata una bella ragazza, che ho visto nascere). Hai degli amici crudi ma forse più esperti di te in "pollai"....
- lo zio può ridicolizzare il rapporto tra me e lei e io non posso dire nulla. Lo zio può fare solo quello che LEI gli permette....salvo che non abbia altre "prelazioni".

io stanotte non ho chiuso occhio. adesso sono le 7 di mattina e non so che cazzo fare. non so come passare le prossime ore. mi viene da piangere. mi sento uno schifo, anche se sono convinto di non aver sbagliato nulla (anche se il mio sms era duro, non capisco l'esigenza di schierarsi contro di me, dopo 2 ore di micci picci telefonico).Il suo rapporto con te è tutto micci picci e cosa mi dai cosa ti dò... Non credi che dopo tutto sarebbe ora di lasciare il banco.... non ti è ancora chiaro che quel banco vince sempre fino a che tu fai puntate??? 

cazzo faccio? la richiamo? non la richiamo? la cazzio? faccio finta di niente? Stare con lei vuol dire essere l'ultima delle priorita. Posso accettarlo? Chi cazzo sono io o che cazzo ho fatto di male per meritarmi una stronza del genere?

ieri dopo questo episodio sono andato a vedere la casa dove abiterò. è stupenda. dovrei essere l'uomo più felice del mondo e invece non me en frega nulla e mi sento una cacca. La casa tienila buona, ci potrebbe essere una nuova candidata quando deciderai di guardarti attorno con l'intenzione di formare una coppia seria... 

Che ne dici di cominciare a pensare che la vita é un percorso e che le fermate inutili portano solo a ritardare i prossimi e probabilmente felici incontri? E se nelle fermate trovi giornalai, venditori di panini, facchini e pataccari....questo non significa che si rivolgano a te, ma se tu ti metti nella condizione di agevolarli nel raggirarti, é difficile che non traggano le loro conclusioni.
Lei fa esattamente quello che farebbe una persona nelle sue condizioni di fronte ad un uomo con il tuo atteggiamento..... e tu hai solo un torto.... non capisci, non vuoi capire e ti lamenti di non aver capito!
Ma hai la soluzione ottimale comunque..... CHIUDI ora e per sempre, senza sms ulteriori o cazzatine verbali di ritorno... mettici quella dignità che finora non ci ha messo nessuno in questa storia.
Bruja


----------



## Iris (27 Marzo 2008)

*Insonne*

Non ripeterò quanto ti è stato già detto dagli amici del Forum, perchè non aggingerei nulla di nuovo.

Non so a cosa attribuire la tua ostinazione nell'inseguire questa ragazza...la vostra storia, così come la raconti è di una tristezza infinita, uno squallore desolante...esci da queste relazioni da quattro soldi, cresci una volta per tutte!!!


----------



## Old Amy (27 Marzo 2008)

*insonne...*

E' difficile valutare la situazione in poche righe, ma sono dell'idea che se questa donna dice di amarti ed adorarti,allora,è difficile capire come abbia fatto a stare lontana da te per così tanto tempo..  Se è amore vero e sincero,non c'è ostacolo che tenga. E comunque si può dire che con questa donna hai avuto solo incontri di passione,eccitanti e sconvolgenti,si,ma ti chiedo:sono abbastanza per continuare ad aspettarla senza sapere altro?!


----------

